# Solved: Svchost.exe



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

I know that there are alot of posts on this subject here as I did go through some of them. So please forgive me if this has been covered. Is svhost.exeand svhosts.exe the same thing or is the later a virus? If so how do i remove it?


----------



## ozrom1e (May 16, 2006)

Welcome to TSG....

To download HJTsetup.exe from Major Geeks To Download HijackThis go to the following at the File Repository 
Click on the link for = HijackThis Self Installer:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html

Save the file to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\HijackThis.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialog boxes until you get to the Select Additional Tasks dialog.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialog box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
At the top of the Notepad HJT log screen, hit Edit then Select All then click Edit and then click Copy doing that copies the text to the clipboard, you won't see it yet....
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply. DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.
A security expert should take a look at your log - please be patient.


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is the logfile.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 3:55:43 AM, on 3/16/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\GWHotKey.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.gateway.com/g/sidepanel.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT4026E
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT4026E
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.gateway.com/g/sidepanel.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT4026E
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe scvhost.exe
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] %WINDIR%\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] "C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [readericon] "C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe" /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe" -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Power2GoExpress] NA (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Power2GoExpress] NA (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: XP Codec Pack 2.0.4
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: dllhost.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {7DFDB8FD-B498-4958-B930-38021B94351D} (imlUCID Class) - http://imlive.com/chatsource/ImlCID.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Client IP-IPX - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

--
End of file - 10123 bytes


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, you are infected (svchosts.exe isn't all) but don't try to fix anything yet. One of the TSG malware experts can help you out.


----------



## Zim0n (Mar 16, 2007)

if you want to check if a process is dangerous, just go to google.com and search for it, then you should get some process information about that process, really easy to do on your own


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, but some of those google results warn (for example) that "winlogon.exe" is a virus. So you delete it and end up with a system that won't start.


----------



## Zim0n (Mar 16, 2007)

tell me about it, but if you read on the right places, they say it's a windows process and needed, most likely the first or second link on a search and there is a long description and ppl's experiences, just to remember for future use


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Moved to security.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*.
Choose your usual account.

 Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
 Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
 It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot. 
 Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
 When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
 Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
 Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is the logfile after i ran SDFix

SDFix: Version 1.74

Run by Owner - Wed 03/21/2007 - 10:48:39.57

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Name:
Client IP-IPX

ImagePath:
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe" -e mc-110-12-0000137

Client IP-IPX Deleted

Restoring Windows Registry Entries
Restoring Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

Below files will be copied to Backups folder then removed:

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\dllhost.exe - Deleted
C:\Program Files\a.zip - Deleted
C:\Program Files\b.zip - Deleted
C:\Program Files\c.zip - Deleted
C:\Program Files\A.ico - Deleted
C:\Program Files\B.ico - Deleted
C:\Program Files\Setup.exe - Deleted
C:\Program Files\Track_03.exe - Deleted
C:\Program Files\Video.exe - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\offlog.txt - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\install.exe - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pnetworking.exe - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\setup.exe.tmp - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchosts.exe - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\unsvchosts.exe - Deleted

ADS Check:

C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Application Loader"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLacsd.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLacsd.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\America Online 9.0\\waol.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\America Online 9.0\\waol.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltsmon.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltsmon.exe:*:Enabled:AOLTsMon"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltpspd.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltpspd.exe:*:Enabled:AOLTopSpeed"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1149992508\\EE\\AOLServiceHost.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1149992508\\EE\\AOLServiceHost.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\System Information\\sinf.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\System Information\\sinf.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\AOLSP Scheduler.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\asp.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\asp.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AolCoach\\en_en\\player\\AOLNySEV.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AolCoach\\en_en\\player\\AOLNySEV.exe:*:Enabled:AOL"
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! FT Server"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YPager.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YPager.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Messenger"
"C:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\\Local Settings\\Temporary Internet Files\\Content.IE5\\CVQWOOA8\\footballdb[1].exe"="C:\\Documents and Settings\\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\\Local Settings\\Temporary Internet Files\\Content.IE5\\CVQWOOA8\\footballdb[1].exe:*:Enabled:footballdb[1]"
"C:\\Program Files\\Gateway\\HPA\\gwmenu.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Gateway\\HPA\\gwmenu.exe:*:Enabled:HPA/SCCD/SRCD New Code"
"C:\\Program Files\\Azureus\\Azureus.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Azureus\\Azureus.exe:*:Enabled:Azureus"
"C:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe:*:Enabled:uTorrent"
"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mmc.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\mmc.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft Management Console"
"C:\\StubInstaller.exe"="C:\\StubInstaller.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire swarmed installer"
"C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1149992508\\EE\\aolsoftware.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1149992508\\EE\\aolsoftware.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Services"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1149992508\\EE\\aim6.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1149992508\\EE\\aim6.exe:*:Enabled:AIM"
"C:\\WINDOWS\\scvhost.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\scvhost.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft Windows"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqtra08.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqtra08.exe:*:Enabled:hpqtra08.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqste08.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqste08.exe:*:Enabled:hpqste08.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpofxm08.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpofxm08.exe:*:Enabled:hpofxm08.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposfx08.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposfx08.exe:*:Enabled:hposfx08.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposid01.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hposid01.exe:*:Enabled:hposid01.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqscnvw.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqscnvw.exe:*:Enabled:hpqscnvw.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqkygrp.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqkygrp.exe:*:Enabled:hpqkygrp.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqCopy.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqCopy.exe:*:Enabled:hpqcopy.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpfccopy.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpfccopy.exe:*:Enabled:hpfccopy.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpzwiz01.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpzwiz01.exe:*:Enabled:hpzwiz01.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqPhUnl.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqPhUnl.exe:*:Enabled:hpqphunl.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqDIA.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\Unload\\HpqDIA.exe:*:Enabled:hpqdia.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpoews01.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpoews01.exe:*:Enabled:hpoews01.exe"
"C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqnrs08.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\HP\\Digital Imaging\\bin\\hpqnrs08.exe:*:Enabled:hpqnrs08.exe"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\Nero\\Nero 7\\Nero Home\\NeroHome.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Nero\\Nero 7\\Nero Home\\NeroHome.exe:*isabled:Nero Home"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Ahead\\Nero Web\\SetupXu.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Ahead\\Nero Web\\SetupXu.exe:*isabled:Nero ProductSetup"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Ahead\\Nero Web\\SetupX.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Ahead\\Nero Web\\SetupX.exe:*isabled:Nero ProductSetup"
"C:\\Program Files\\Nero\\Nero 7\\Nero ShowTime\\ShowTime.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Nero\\Nero 7\\Nero ShowTime\\ShowTime.exe:*isabled:Nero ShowTime"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msncall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.0 (Phone)"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1"
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger 8.1 (Phone)"

Remaining Files:
---------------

Backups Folder: - C:\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

Checking For Files with Hidden Attributes :

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Thumbs.db
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 1)\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 1)\AlbumArt_{A3BA2D64-A09D-4D5B-9231-C98EC2FD0AD4}_Large.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 1)\AlbumArt_{A3BA2D64-A09D-4D5B-9231-C98EC2FD0AD4}_Small.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 1)\desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 1)\Folder.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 1)\Thumbs.db
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 2)\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 2)\AlbumArt_{A6F81AD3-52C8-443C-9CB5-6E55F1C0FA61}_Large.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 2)\AlbumArt_{A6F81AD3-52C8-443C-9CB5-6E55F1C0FA61}_Small.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 2)\desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 2)\Folder.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Billie Holiday -Lady Day-The Best Of Billie Holiday.[WwW.LiMiTeDiVx.CoM].By KELOLO\Lady Day- The Best Of Billie Holiday (Disc 2)\Thumbs.db
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Mixtapes\DJ Whoo Kid - Pow Radio Vol. 2(EriczPage.Com)\Thumbs.db
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Rick Ross - Port Of Miami [2006][Rap][www.newpct.com]\AlbumArtSmall.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Rick Ross - Port Of Miami [2006][Rap][www.newpct.com]\AlbumArt_{B3023731-5B95-4A1A-B1F5-19AC8AA789B5}_Large.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Rick Ross - Port Of Miami [2006][Rap][www.newpct.com]\AlbumArt_{B3023731-5B95-4A1A-B1F5-19AC8AA789B5}_Small.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Rick Ross - Port Of Miami [2006][Rap][www.newpct.com]\desktop.ini
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Rick Ross - Port Of Miami [2006][Rap][www.newpct.com]\Folder.jpg
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Music\Rick Ross - Port Of Miami [2006][Rap][www.newpct.com]\Thumbs.db
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\AOLphx.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 9.0\rbm.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv02.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\LastGood(2).Tmp\INF(2)\oem46(2).inf
C:\WINDOWS\LastGood(2).Tmp\INF(2)\oem46(2).PNF
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\S-1-5-18\37eaf99bd2ebf4838afe42fd80f89dc5\BITA2.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\S-1-5-18\73b38e6399921b83cdcc05584d085f4b\BITAC.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\S-1-5-18\9dbaac1e50a4706a8b8dbd434a19e435\BIT12B.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\S-1-5-18\a47321bdd5009003a9abdb62d9a718c7\BITC3.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\S-1-5-18\b68cb38dc8dc3be185a274d0a0d9edc5\BITA3.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\S-1-5-18\ea92db909e4eaac0ffac5c735e40cc3e\BITAA.tmp

Finished


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

still a lot wrong and why am i not surprised to see several P2P programs which are almost certainly the cause of the infection

lets have a new HJT log &

* Run Kaspersky online virus scan *Kaspersky Online Scanner*.

After the updates have downloaded, click on the "Scan Settings" button.
Choose the *"Extended database" *for the scan.
Under "Please select a target to scan", click "My Computer".
When the scan is finished, Save the results from the scan!

*Note:* You have to use Internet Explorer to do the online scan.

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from Kaspersky scan*

* Also open Hijack This and click on the "Open the Misc Tools section" button. Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button. Click the "Save List" button. Copy and paste that list here.

Note: Kavscan is a scanner only & won't fix anything but will normally find the most infected files so it's report gives us a good place to work from 

You must use IE for the scan to work


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER REPORT
Friday, March 23, 2007 9:10:47 AM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.83.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 23/03/2007
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 284319
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: extended
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - My Computer:
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\
J:\
K:\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 70155
Number of viruses found: 11
Number of infected objects: 4343 / 0
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 01:01:45

Infected Object Name / Virus Name / Last Action
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aolstderr.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aolstdout.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\cache.db	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\server.lock	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\eHome\logs\ehRecvr.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Network\Downloader\qmgr0.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Network\Downloader\qmgr1.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\settings.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS0028951F-ECB4-42F2-8249-BB05A68DFD06.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS01C92B56-BD03-4E60-900D-743C8105E74D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS0321309B-5630-4D1A-98BF-EDD8E38C6219.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS050624D9-805A-4BF1-A9BF-A69A99D38B29.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS07B1A78B-620F-43A8-97E6-643DAB511B03.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS0FCFDEE6-3889-4743-8444-4EBF03A47494.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS11155F01-D354-418D-8DBD-63462EACAC0C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS13B0EAFC-3C85-4A26-AA99-D550A0F5018C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS18089734-3C2B-4A80-AEB2-35FB354E19E8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS1C5E43C0-4681-4CB0-98A7-C76256DBF52F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS1C862BA3-0248-4401-87DF-72FB96D9638A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS1D4818B9-55D2-4E19-8E18-836D721C18ED.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS1E25A01E-1C9A-4FAB-9EBB-84DC1E49682B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS21623F18-6EA4-465B-9A76-E93361C5E1FA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS2F7641A9-87EB-4A75-A53D-54A1A456CE61.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS32DE6CD0-9038-4BEC-838D-8ACE1EDEAB32.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS368C24E1-1AE4-42D2-A5DF-B130137AA554.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS3E761D98-5446-4004-8C33-AFB34C9E6C78.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS3F190FF0-F4D1-45C0-9830-264CAC231E21.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS425E37CC-A9CC-4095-AC96-AE7E3F67D677.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS43102531-BCC5-454C-B43B-5C0BF9A41A5A.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS4742EF07-2165-4DC0-9C12-EF17ED3CCD6B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS4746D905-00C2-4BF8-A769-E19817F58EE1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS4A042D74-6D1C-4811-9721-DD1CD4443F1D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS4A4AA656-ECB2-4D5B-8BE5-9893E924B713.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS4A9537EA-A0C7-43F2-9E1A-FDE783363CBF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS4D3E0CE3-2E35-4A5B-AC56-F726B54AF404.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS4F15B56F-AE1A-4BC4-9CF5-CB8274E5A3D4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS504475DA-E4CD-4396-B824-AFB4D68B2431.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS5065E5CC-E779-4A30-94E6-FCACFB000D10.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS50B88E01-2689-4D63-BE7A-56FFD1040DB5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS54CA9C64-784E-4124-939C-EAD05BC42BCF.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS58250EE2-BA99-49D2-9D88-D966C302F2C1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS6123F103-10D2-4985-BB61-B705BEB94A7B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS6132EFA8-133B-489C-8983-A5FCF102E26F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS699F5ECD-4900-4E84-B4A6-2B80FB0B68C4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS6B683FAB-B59D-41FB-A9DB-90D6A4DED0A5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS73559F7A-817A-47A5-B2C9-52A46D4C134C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS756582D9-017F-4E0A-AE78-B30B81260635.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS76FC67A2-96D9-4B92-A24C-C26418ADC361.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS7C105AF9-509F-4C7E-B3D2-AA57E8BEFE89.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS8087A2EE-6C74-49D0-8E14-BCE2F3834A04.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS88FAC9D3-FAC2-4994-9EDC-63591BE0E8DD.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS892F11DA-DA94-4EB9-8E76-88311FF1EC67.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS8C50F880-1D52-42F8-944B-97F552C661A4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS96D2A27A-7F53-407E-ADF0-E7A0AF240935.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS97A661F7-1FCE-42E2-97A0-E1743E8039A9.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS9A767B67-4F90-4AAE-A7BC-8A30988B6328.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS9AE27676-834E-4ED6-B7A8-6659388FAA51.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS9B193C45-473E-4966-B9CA-D8BDA5334952.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS9CA6ACC7-B721-466F-A9B4-71742F02DC02.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS9D0E3150-3C97-4F81-98A8-F0387A181246.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCS9E5D8500-3FB8-44F6-93F7-DE56B4E66DE4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSA15401B1-81E4-4B46-996B-02282C4D02C5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSA27C26C1-A15C-4C52-BE91-53984BEE5B63.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSA4D97606-1D28-4F51-9340-7ECBDB96781C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSA6B4B76A-93F8-4E8A-92B5-B4CF614CDE13.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSAA10DC33-CD84-4B1D-87E2-C6DBBC134B12.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSAA7D5D58-434E-42E0-B3F5-F8B1AD722B35.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSACD4997C-EBF8-408B-AC83-09FC1A51ADE7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSADCF71F9-2780-4CE3-87F0-703E06D43656.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSB2650630-D009-4F57-8E29-FD8D8666A9FC.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSB31EEEED-696B-4681-BB13-C28F8D9EEB29.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSB5CB4DE2-3114-458C-8459-E769F5265369.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSBB81E58C-A5B4-4BF5-BE86-391474627C81.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSBBE4A86D-69F5-4DC6-9920-3D160EC398BB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSC374756B-FFAC-4C75-A78B-D17D1FAC631F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSC66FE046-1FC0-4A08-A036-986539F56FCB.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSC91000A7-0B9C-4EDB-8770-EE60FFAC85CA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSCA08BF1C-F347-494F-957C-C83BC876B42E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSCA153D0F-A916-47F9-B34A-A715C8B5645E.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSCB9D79AB-39D6-417A-9F9C-50BDC7123607.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSCD54BCF2-50A3-4CE9-873B-264547B7F945.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSCDD73701-BFBB-4DE8-9921-199CE7E144F8.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSD27DD139-CBA9-4923-9AD2-B9F6A2E2239D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSD412086A-D1EC-4590-8455-58380618A7B4.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSD7A9656A-DD5B-4EEE-B1B6-91D9EB0F787F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSD7D9056D-8EF0-4A3E-BE69-39FDA7ACDB23.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSDA3B33A0-682A-49A0-905B-404CEE86121D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSDEC94F27-454D-4EEE-B1EE-3AFAE6181021.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSE1AEDE17-3F3A-40DE-A09C-0791DA82AFF2.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSE226477E-F482-43FE-AFE3-8F81516D430F.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSE3FF7C19-5ADE-4F25-A8CF-9F69605268CA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSEF127ACC-F5FD-46F5-BD84-D22B260781C7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSF20970A3-3BA7-4AFC-9752-1DBA2E2E74AA.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSF3F3D86C-007C-4082-B046-CD3EA3826697.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSF61729B7-54C6-46F8-A16E-BB2C3E57FD1D.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSF62717F6-DCB8-46B0-80F0-A2305CEDEE8B.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSF962C269-A3D1-4F91-A229-AB3B26448A15.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSFDA4967A-8CB4-487B-AB77-334D8ECB1EB5.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\SSCSFF527823-8078-494F-B281-C81FCC623BF3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temp\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\070323024649.ses	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\install.exe	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bdr	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\hpqimzone.exe.3204510e.ini.inuse	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\administrativeInfo.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\CB_Server_Errors.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.fpt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\managedFolderTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012007032320070324\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe/stream/data0002/stream/data0002	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Maxifiles.ab	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe/stream/data0002/stream	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Maxifiles.ab	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe/stream/data0002	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Maxifiles.ab	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe/stream/data0004	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Softomate.u	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe/stream	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Softomate.u	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe	NSIS: infected - 5	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\hpodvd09.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\~DF228C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\AntiPhishing\B3BB5BBA-E7D5-40AB-A041-A5B1C0B26C8F.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\070323024649.ses	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Cookies\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\install.exe	Infected: Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bdr	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\ApplicationHistory\hpqimzone.exe.3204510e.ini.inuse	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\administrativeInfo.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\albumTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\CB_Server_Errors.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\EXIFTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\imageTable.fpt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\keywordTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\managedFolderTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\pathnameTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\propertiesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFImagesTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.cdx	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\HP\Digital Imaging\db\ROFTable.dbf	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012007032320070324\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe/stream/data0002/stream/data0002	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Maxifiles.ab	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe/stream/data0002/stream	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Maxifiles.ab	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe/stream/data0002	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Maxifiles.ab	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe/stream/data0004	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Softomate.u	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe/stream	Infected: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Softomate.u	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\b122.exe	NSIS: infected - 5	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\hpodvd09.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temp\~DF228C.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\AntiPhishing\B3BB5BBA-E7D5-40AB-A041-A5B1C0B26C8F.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat	Object is locked	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\(no-nfo)-Covers.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\(no-nfo)-Covers.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.A.View.To.A.Kill.1985.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.A.View.To.A.Kill.1985.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Diamonds.Are.Forever.1971.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Diamonds.Are.Forever.1971.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Die.Another.Day.2002.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Die.Another.Day.2002.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Dr.No.1962.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Dr.No.1962.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.For.Your.Eyes.Only.1981.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.For.Your.Eyes.Only.1981.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.From.Russia.With.Love.1963.UE.DTS.2DISC.NTSC.DVDR-FZERO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.From.Russia.With.Love.1963.UE.DTS.2DISC.NTSC.DVDR-FZERO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.From.Russia.With.Love.1963.UE.iiNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.From.Russia.With.Love.1963.UE.iiNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.GoldenEye.1995.UE.UNCUT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.GoldenEye.1995.UE.UNCUT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Goldfinger.1964.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Goldfinger.1964.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Licence.To.Kill.1989.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Licence.To.Kill.1989.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Live.And.Let.Die.1973.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Live.And.Let.Die.1973.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Moonraker.1979.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Moonraker.1979.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Octo*****.1983.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Octo*****.1983.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.On.Her.Majestys.Secret.Service.1969.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.On.Her.Majestys.Secret.Service.1969.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.The.Living.Daylights.1987.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.The.Living.Daylights.1987.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.The.Man.With.The.Golden.Gun.1974.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.The.Man.With.The.Golden.Gun.1974.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.The.Spy.Who.Loved.Me.1977.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.The.Spy.Who.Loved.Me.1977.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.The.World.Is.Not.Enough.1999.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.The.World.Is.Not.Enough.1999.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Thunderball.1965.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Thunderball.1965.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Tomorrow.Never.Dies.1997.UE.UNCUT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.Tomorrow.Never.Dies.1997.UE.UNCUT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.You.Only.Live.Twice.1967.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\007.You.Only.Live.Twice.1967.UE.iNT.SUBPACK.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\10.Items.Or.Less.LIMITED.DVD.SCREENER.XviD-VideoCD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\10.Items.Or.Less.LIMITED.DVD.SCREENER.XviD-VideoCD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\10.Items.or.Less.LiMiTED.DVDSCR.DVDR-UNDERTAKER.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\10.Items.or.Less.LiMiTED.DVDSCR.DVDR-UNDERTAKER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E01.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E01.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E02.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E02.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E03.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E03.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E04.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E04.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E05.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E05.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E06.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\15.Storeys.High.S02E06.DVDRip.XviD-FUtV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\17000.Block.2005.COMPLETE.NTSC.DVDR-IGUANA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\17000.Block.2005.COMPLETE.NTSC.DVDR-IGUANA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\17000.Block.2005.STV.DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\17000.Block.2005.STV.DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\18 Wheels of Steel Convoy Patches Fix .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\18 Wheels of Steel Convoy Patches Fix .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\18 Wheels Of Steel Haulin-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\18 Wheels Of Steel Haulin-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\1900.1976.2Disc.NTSC-DVDR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\1900.1976.2Disc.NTSC-DVDR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 Behind The Scenes The Editing Process (2006) PAL COMPLETE .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 Behind The Scenes The Editing Process (2006) PAL COMPLETE .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 S05E03 09 00 bis 10 00 Uhr GERMAN DUBBED WS DVDRiP XviD-SOF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 S05E03 09 00 bis 10 00 Uhr GERMAN DUBBED WS DVDRiP XviD-SOF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 S06E07 HDTV PROPER XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 S06E07 HDTV PROPER XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 S06E07 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 S06E07 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 S06E08 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 S06E08 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 S06E09 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24 S06E09 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24.6x10.3PM-4PM.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24.6x10.3PM-4PM.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24.Hours.On.Craigslist.2005.NTSC.LiMiTED.DVDR-TVMA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24.Hours.On.Craigslist.2005.NTSC.LiMiTED.DVDR-TVMA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24.S05E01.07.00.bis.08.00.Uhr.GERMAN.DUBBED.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-SOF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24.S05E01.07.00.bis.08.00.Uhr.GERMAN.DUBBED.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-SOF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24.S05E16.22.00.bis.23.00.Uhr.GERMAN.DUBBED.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-SOF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24.S05E16.22.00.bis.23.00.Uhr.GERMAN.DUBBED.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-SOF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24.S06E02.7AM.TO.8AM.DVDRip.XviD-MEMETiC.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\24.S06E02.7AM.TO.8AM.DVDRip.XviD-MEMETiC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\3 Doors Down - Seventeen Days.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\3 Doors Down - Seventeen Days.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\30 Rock S01E16 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\30 Rock S01E16 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\4 Strings-Take Me Away (Into The Night) 2006-Promo CDS-2006-TWCMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\4 Strings-Take Me Away (Into The Night) 2006-Promo CDS-2006-TWCMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\50.Pills.2006.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\50.Pills.2006.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\50.Ways.Of.Saying.Fabulous.2005.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\50.Ways.Of.Saying.Fabulous.2005.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\737_Pilot_In_Command-IND.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\737_Pilot_In_Command-IND.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A Good Year (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A Good Year (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A Guide To Recognizing Your Saints (2006) LIMITED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A Guide To Recognizing Your Saints (2006) LIMITED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A Scanner Darkly (2006) DVDRiP LIMITED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A Scanner Darkly (2006) DVDRiP LIMITED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A Scanner Darkly (2006) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A Scanner Darkly (2006) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A.Brush.With.Death.2006.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A.Brush.With.Death.2006.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A.Women.Scorned.DVD5.1994.Pal.DVDR-SFN.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\A.Women.Scorned.DVD5.1994.Pal.DVDR-SFN.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ab.durch.die.Hecke.German.ML.PAL.DVDR-iHATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ab.durch.die.Hecke.German.ML.PAL.DVDR-iHATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ABBA Waterloo - 1974.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ABBA Waterloo - 1974.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\About Face P.O.V 5 (c) 3rd-Degree DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\About Face P.O.V 5 (c) 3rd-Degree DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\AC DC &quot;Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap&quot; 1976.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\AC DC &quot;Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap&quot; 1976.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\According To Jim S06E09 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\According To Jim S06E09 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ACDC - Best of.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ACDC - Best of.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Acronis.True.Image.Workstation.v.9.1.3854.German-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Acronis.True.Image.Workstation.v.9.1.3854.German-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Act.Of.Will.1989.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Act.Of.Will.1989.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Action Ball Deluxe v1.1 TRAINER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Action Ball Deluxe v1.1 TRAINER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Activision.Classics.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Activision.Classics.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ADAC TourPlaner Deutschland Europa 2007 2008 German-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ADAC TourPlaner Deutschland Europa 2007 2008 German-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Addy.Junior.Die.Jagd.auf.die.Energiepiraten.German-NMP.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Addy.Junior.Die.Jagd.auf.die.Energiepiraten.German-NMP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adobe Acrobat Professional v8 PROPER-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adobe Acrobat Professional v8 PROPER-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ADOBE.CONTRIBUTE.V4-AG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ADOBE.CONTRIBUTE.V4-AG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ADOBE.CREATIVE.SUITE.PREMIUM.EDITION.V2.0.GERMAN-MAGNiTUDE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ADOBE.CREATIVE.SUITE.PREMIUM.EDITION.V2.0.GERMAN-MAGNiTUDE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adrenalin.Fear.The.Rush.1996.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-HRX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adrenalin.Fear.The.Rush.1996.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-HRX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Advanced_Variable_GEO_II_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Advanced_Variable_GEO_II_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Advanced_Variable_GEO_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Advanced_Variable_GEO_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventure Ball v1.0 TRAINER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventure Ball v1.0 TRAINER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventure Ball v1.0 Unlocker .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventure Ball v1.0 Unlocker .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventures.Of.The.Black.Stallion.S01.D1.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventures.Of.The.Black.Stallion.S01.D1.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventures.Of.The.Black.Stallion.S01.D2.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventures.Of.The.Black.Stallion.S01.D2.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventures.Of.The.Black.Stallion.S01.D3.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventures.Of.The.Black.Stallion.S01.D3.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventures.Of.The.Black.Stallion.S01.D4.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Adventures.Of.The.Black.Stallion.S01.D4.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Afro Samurai S01E01 XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Afro Samurai S01E01 XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Agatha.Christie.Murder.On.The.Orient.Express-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Agatha.Christie.Murder.On.The.Orient.Express-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Age.of.Pirates.Caribbean.Tales-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Age.of.Pirates.Caribbean.Tales-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Agnostic Front Discographie (10 Alben).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Agnostic Front Discographie (10 Alben).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Air Supply - Goodbye.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Air Supply - Goodbye.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Akeelah.and.the.Bee.DVDRiP.LD.German.SVCD-21TH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Akeelah.and.the.Bee.DVDRiP.LD.German.SVCD-21TH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Akeelah.and.the.Bee.DVDRiP.LD.German.XViD-21TH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Akeelah.and.the.Bee.DVDRiP.LD.German.XViD-21TH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Akon ft. Snoop Dogg - I Wanna Love You (Clean).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Akon ft. Snoop Dogg - I Wanna Love You (Clean).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Al Emmo and the Lost Dutchmans Mine (c) Himalaya Studios Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Al Emmo and the Lost Dutchmans Mine (c) Himalaya Studios Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Al.Murrays.Happy.Hour.S01E06.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Al.Murrays.Happy.Hour.S01E06.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alexander.2004.The.Final.Cut.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alexander.2004.The.Final.Cut.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alfa.Antiterror.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alfa.Antiterror.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ALGOR.Designcheck.v19.3.Multilanguage.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ALGOR.Designcheck.v19.3.Multilanguage.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alice Cooper - Billion Dollar Babies (Live).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alice Cooper - Billion Dollar Babies (Live).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alien.Vs.Predator.2004.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-WaLMaRT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alien.Vs.Predator.2004.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-WaLMaRT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\All Of Us S04E13 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\All Of Us S04E13 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\All Of Us S04E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\All Of Us S04E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\All The Kings Men (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\All The Kings Men (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\All The Way Sistas (c) Platinum-X DVDRiP NTSC XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\All The Way Sistas (c) Platinum-X DVDRiP NTSC XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\All.Access.Red.Hot.Carpet.Rules.PDTV.XviD-RAP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\All.Access.Red.Hot.Carpet.Rules.PDTV.XviD-RAP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alla.Kan.Inte.Ta.Korkort.2005.SWEDiSH.DVDRip.XviD-TCP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alla.Kan.Inte.Ta.Korkort.2005.SWEDiSH.DVDRip.XviD-TCP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alliance Future Combat (c) G2 Games High Resolution Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alliance Future Combat (c) G2 Games High Resolution Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alliance Future Combat (c) G2 Games Low Resolution Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alliance Future Combat (c) G2 Games Low Resolution Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alliance Future Combat (c) G2 Games Movie Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Alliance Future Combat (c) G2 Games Movie Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Almost Jailbait 5 (c) Lethal-Hardcore DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Almost Jailbait 5 (c) Lethal-Hardcore DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Altium.Designer.v6.5.DVD.iSO-HS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Altium.Designer.v6.5.DVD.iSO-HS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American Gokkun 2 (c) JM-Productions DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American Gokkun 2 (c) JM-Productions DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American Idol S06E07 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American Idol S06E07 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American Idol S06E09 Hollywood Round HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American Idol S06E09 Hollywood Round HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American Idol S06E15 Top 10 Female Singers Perform HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American Idol S06E15 Top 10 Female Singers Perform HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American Idol S06E16 Top 20 Results HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American Idol S06E16 Top 20 Results HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American.Hardcore.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-HNR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American.Hardcore.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-HNR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American.Hardcore.2006.LiMiTED.NTSC.DVDR-HNRDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American.Hardcore.2006.LiMiTED.NTSC.DVDR-HNRDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American.Idol.S06E13.HDTV.XViD-NoTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American.Idol.S06E13.HDTV.XViD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American.Madness.1932.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\American.Madness.1932.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Americas Next Top Model S08E01 E02 PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Americas Next Top Model S08E01 E02 PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\AND1.Mixtape.Tour.Asia.Pacific.2005.COMPLETE.NTSC.DVDR-WaLMaRT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\AND1.Mixtape.Tour.Asia.Pacific.2005.COMPLETE.NTSC.DVDR-WaLMaRT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Angel Perverse 5 Disc1 (c) Evil-Angel DVDRiP NTSC XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Angel Perverse 5 Disc1 (c) Evil-Angel DVDRiP NTSC XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Angel.S4D1.ITALIAN.PAL.DVDR-169.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Angel.S4D1.ITALIAN.PAL.DVDR-169.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Angels Of Debauchery 6 (c) Evil-Angel DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Angels Of Debauchery 6 (c) Evil-Angel DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ankh.Herz.des.Osiris.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ankh.Herz.des.Osiris.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ankh.Special.Edition.German-Bamboocha.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ankh.Special.Edition.German-Bamboocha.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Annas.Eve.2004.DVDRIP.XVID-IGUANA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Annas.Eve.2004.DVDRIP.XVID-IGUANA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Anno 1701-Razor1911.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Anno 1701-Razor1911.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Anno_1701-Razor1911.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Anno_1701-Razor1911.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Another World (C) Frogster Interactive Pictures.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Another World (C) Frogster Interactive Pictures.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Antikiller_GERMAN-GENESIS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Antikiller_GERMAN-GENESIS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Apartment.Zero.1988.WS.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Apartment.Zero.1988.WS.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Apocalypto (2006) DVDSCR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Apocalypto (2006) DVDSCR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Apocalypto.R5.DVDRip.XviD-MoNi.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Apocalypto.R5.DVDRip.XviD-MoNi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Apocolypto (2006) READNFO CINEA DVDSCREENER .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Apocolypto (2006) READNFO CINEA DVDSCREENER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\arap&#351;ükrü.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\arap&#351;ükrü.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\arap.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\arap.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Armado v1.2 (c) Tricky Software CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Armado v1.2 (c) Tricky Software CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Armed Assault (c) Bohemia Interactive CLONEDVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Armed Assault (c) Bohemia Interactive CLONEDVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Armin Only (2006) PAL .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Armin Only (2006) PAL .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Army.Men.Green.Rogue.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Army.Men.Green.Rogue.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Army.Men.World.War.Team.Assault.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Army.Men.World.War.Team.Assault.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ARRIBA.Planen.v12.2.205.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ARRIBA.Planen.v12.2.205.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Art Brut - My Little Brother.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Art Brut - My Little Brother.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Arthur.und.die.Minimoys.PAL.MULTI7.PS2-DRabbits.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Arthur.und.die.Minimoys.PAL.MULTI7.PS2-DRabbits.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Arthur.und.die.Minimoys.PAL.Multi7.PS2DVD-GCS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Arthur.und.die.Minimoys.PAL.Multi7.PS2DVD-GCS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Arthur.und.die.Minimoys.TS.MD.German.XViD-NTG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Arthur.und.die.Minimoys.TS.MD.German.XViD-NTG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\As.Aventuras.de.Tintin.Os.Charutos.Do.Farao.PORTUGUESE.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-TrusT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\As.Aventuras.de.Tintin.Os.Charutos.Do.Farao.PORTUGUESE.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-TrusT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Astro Hunter 3D Deluxe v2.1 (c) SB-Software Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Astro Hunter 3D Deluxe v2.1 (c) SB-Software Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Attachmate.WRQ.Reflection.for.IBM.v14.Multilanguage.iSO-HS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Attachmate.WRQ.Reflection.for.IBM.v14.Multilanguage.iSO-HS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Attack Of The Monster Midget With A 10 Inch **** (c) FACTORY 13 DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Attack Of The Monster Midget With A 10 Inch **** (c) FACTORY 13 DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\AUDI.NavTeq.Road.Map.Western.Europe.V.2006_1.Multi.DVD9-SLV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\AUDI.NavTeq.Road.Map.Western.Europe.V.2006_1.Multi.DVD9-SLV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Austin Cooper S Racing (c) Metro 3D.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Austin Cooper S Racing (c) Metro 3D.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Autodesk.AutoCAD.Mechanical.v2007.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Autodesk.AutoCAD.Mechanical.v2007.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\AUTODESK.LUSTRE.2007-ISO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\AUTODESK.LUSTRE.2007-ISO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Autodesk.Raster.Design.v2007.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Autodesk.Raster.Design.v2007.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Avatar.The.Last.AirBender-RECHARGED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Avatar.The.Last.AirBender-RECHARGED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Avatar_The_Legend_Of_Aang_PAL_Wii-WiiERD.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Avatar_The_Legend_Of_Aang_PAL_Wii-WiiERD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\AVID XPRESS PRO V5 6-ISO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\AVID XPRESS PRO V5 6-ISO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Avril Lavigne - Daydream.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Avril Lavigne - Daydream.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Azure_Dreams_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Azure_Dreams_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Babel (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Babel (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Babel.2006.R1.WS.NTSC.PROPER.DVDR-FZERO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Babel.2006.R1.WS.NTSC.PROPER.DVDR-FZERO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Babel.DVDSCREENER.LD.German.MERRY.XMAS.XViD-NTG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Babel.DVDSCREENER.LD.German.MERRY.XMAS.XViD-NTG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bachelor Party ****fest (c) Hush-Hush DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bachelor Party ****fest (c) Hush-Hush DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Back.To.The.Future.II.1989.DTS-ONLY.PAL.DVDR-HEMMABiO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Back.To.The.Future.II.1989.DTS-ONLY.PAL.DVDR-HEMMABiO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Backgammon XXL GERMAN-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Backgammon XXL GERMAN-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Backgammon.XXL.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Backgammon.XXL.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Backpacker.In.8000.Fragen.um.die.Welt.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Backpacker.In.8000.Fragen.um.die.Welt.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Backyard Baseball 2007 (c) Atari Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Backyard Baseball 2007 (c) Atari Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Backyard Basketball 2007 (c) Atari.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Backyard Basketball 2007 (c) Atari.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bad Teens (c) Scala Sinners DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bad Teens (c) Scala Sinners DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bad.Boys.2.2003.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-WaLMaRT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bad.Boys.2.2003.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-WaLMaRT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bad.Day.L.A.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bad.Day.L.A.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bad.Day.La-GLAMOURY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bad.Day.La-GLAMOURY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Badenbaden.2006.AC3.DVDRip.XviD-XSTREEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Badenbaden.2006.AC3.DVDRip.XviD-XSTREEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bandidas (2006) R1 NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bandidas (2006) R1 NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bandidas.DVDRiP.LD.German.XViD-21TH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bandidas.DVDRiP.LD.German.XViD-21TH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Barnyard (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Barnyard (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Basic.Instinct.2.2006.DVDRip.XviD.SP.SUB-USL.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Basic.Instinct.2.2006.DVDRip.XviD.SP.SUB-USL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bass Pro Shops Trophy Bass 2007 (c) Sierra.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bass Pro Shops Trophy Bass 2007 (c) Sierra.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bass.Pro.Shops.Trophy.Hunter.2007-JFKPC.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bass.Pro.Shops.Trophy.Hunter.2007-JFKPC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Batman.And.Robin.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Batman.And.Robin.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlefield_2142-Razor1911.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlefield_2142-Razor1911.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlefront (c) Strategic Studies Group.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlefront (c) Strategic Studies Group.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestar Galactica S03E07 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestar Galactica S03E07 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestar Galactica S03E09 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestar Galactica S03E09 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestar Galactica S03E11 WS DSR XviD-ORENJi.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestar Galactica S03E11 WS DSR XviD-ORENJi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestar.Galactica.S03E08.WS.DSR.XviD-ORENJi.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestar.Galactica.S03E08.WS.DSR.XviD-ORENJi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestar.Galactica.S03E12.WS.DSRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestar.Galactica.S03E12.WS.DSRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestations Midway (c) Eidos Interactive CLONEDVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestations Midway (c) Eidos Interactive CLONEDVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestations Midway (c) Eidos.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestations Midway (c) Eidos.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestations.Midway.PAL.XBOX360-DNL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestations.Midway.PAL.XBOX360-DNL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestations_Midway_NTSC_XBOX360-CCCLX.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestations_Midway_NTSC_XBOX360-CCCLX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestations_Midway_REPACK-USA-XBOX360-DAGGER.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Battlestations_Midway_REPACK-USA-XBOX360-DAGGER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bay City Rollers - I Only Want To Be With You.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bay City Rollers - I Only Want To Be With You.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BayWatch.S03.D2A.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BayWatch.S03.D2A.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BayWatch.S03.D2B.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BayWatch.S03.D2B.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beach.Babes.From.Beyond.1993.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beach.Babes.From.Beyond.1993.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beat.The.Drum.2003.Festival.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beat.The.Drum.2003.Festival.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beautiful Love Songs (Instrumental Hits) 2006.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beautiful Love Songs (Instrumental Hits) 2006.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beauty.And.The.Beast.S01.D6.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beauty.And.The.Beast.S01.D6.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Because.I.Said.So.TS.XviD-SaGa.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Because.I.Said.So.TS.XviD-SaGa.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beer.Tycoon-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beer.Tycoon-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beerfest (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beerfest (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Benidorm.S01E04.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Benidorm.S01E04.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beverly.Hills.Cop.MULTi.PAL.PS2CD-GLoBAL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beverly.Hills.Cop.MULTi.PAL.PS2CD-GLoBAL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beyonce - Gift From Virgo.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beyonce - Gift From Virgo.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beyonce ft. Ghostface - Irreplaceable.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beyonce ft. Ghostface - Irreplaceable.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beyond.Belief.1997.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Beyond.Belief.1997.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biathlon.Champion.2007.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biathlon.Champion.2007.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Big.Business.Tycoons.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Big.Business.Tycoons.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bikecar.2006.NTSC.DVDR-HOBBY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bikecar.2006.NTSC.DVDR-HOBBY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Billie.Jo.Spears.Live.2007.COMPLETE.NTSC.MDVDR-nnDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Billie.Jo.Spears.Live.2007.COMPLETE.NTSC.MDVDR-nnDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biography.Channel.Dustin.Hoffman.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biography.Channel.Dustin.Hoffman.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biography.Channel.Joan.Crawford.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biography.Channel.Joan.Crawford.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biography.Channel.Maureen.O.Hara.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biography.Channel.Maureen.O.Hara.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biography.Channel.Tom.Hanks.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biography.Channel.Tom.Hanks.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biohazard 4 (c) Capcom DVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Biohazard 4 (c) Capcom DVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BIONICLE.Heroes-ViTALiTY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BIONICLE.Heroes-ViTALiTY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Birdman.and.Lil'.Wayne.Like.Father.Like.Son.2006[w .Bonus.Disc][Retail][VBR][Covers].zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Birdman.and.Lil'.Wayne.Like.Father.Like.Son.2006[w .Bonus.Disc][Retail][VBR][Covers].zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Birth.Of.America-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Birth.Of.America-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bishi_Bashi_Special_III_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bishi_Bashi_Special_III_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bishi_Bashi_Special_II_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bishi_Bashi_Special_II_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bishi_Bashi_Special_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bishi_Bashi_Special_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bit.Parts.DVDRip.XviD-illuishorny.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bit.Parts.DVDRip.XviD-illuishorny.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bitdefender Antivirus Plus v 10 MULTiLANGUAGE-PillePalle.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bitdefender Antivirus Plus v 10 MULTiLANGUAGE-PillePalle.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bitdefender.Antivirus.Plus.v.10.MULTiLANGUAGE-PillePalle.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bitdefender.Antivirus.Plus.v.10.MULTiLANGUAGE-PillePalle.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BitterSweet-The_Mating_Game-2006.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BitterSweet-The_Mating_Game-2006.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Black Eyed Peas - Don't Funk With My Heart Musik video.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Black Eyed Peas - Don't Funk With My Heart Musik video.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Black Sabbath - War Pigs.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Black Sabbath - War Pigs.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Black Ty Ft. Methodman - Get It In CN REMIX Der NEUE REMIX VON CN.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Black Ty Ft. Methodman - Get It In CN REMIX Der NEUE REMIX VON CN.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Black.Snake.Moan.CAM.XviD-CAMERA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blackfield-Blackfield album.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blackfield-Blackfield album.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blaupunkt Teleatlas Deutschland DX 2006 2007 Multilanguage-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blaupunkt Teleatlas Deutschland DX 2006 2007 Multilanguage-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blaupunkt.Teleatlas.Benelux.DX.2006.2007.Multilanguage-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blaupunkt.Teleatlas.Benelux.DX.2006.2007.Multilanguage-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blaupunkt.Teleatlas.Deutschland.DX.2006.2007.Multilanguage-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blaupunkt.Teleatlas.Deutschland.DX.2006.2007.Multilanguage-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blockstar.DVD.Magazine.Welcome.To.LA.And.NY.2007.NTSC.MDVDR-NTX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blockstar.DVD.Magazine.Welcome.To.LA.And.NY.2007.NTSC.MDVDR-NTX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood And Chocolate (2007) NTSC R5 .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood And Chocolate (2007) NTSC R5 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood And Chocolate (2007) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood And Chocolate (2007) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood Diamond (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood Diamond (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood.and.Chocolate.REAL.TS.XviD-TFF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood.and.Chocolate.REAL.TS.XviD-TFF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood.Diamond.DVDRip.XviD-ViTE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood.Diamond.DVDRip.XviD-ViTE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood.Legend.2006.COMPLETE.NTSC.DVDR-D0PE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood.Legend.2006.COMPLETE.NTSC.DVDR-D0PE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood.Legend.2006.STV.DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blood.Legend.2006.STV.DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bloxter v1.3.6 (c) Norbyte CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bloxter v1.3.6 (c) Norbyte CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blue's Room Game Pack v1.0 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blue's Room Game Pack v1.0 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blues Masters (vol 4 Harmonica Classics).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Blues Masters (vol 4 Harmonica Classics).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW Digital Road Map Europe Professional DVD 2007 1 German-MooBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW Digital Road Map Europe Professional DVD 2007 1 German-MooBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW.ETK.v10.0.2006.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW.ETK.v10.0.2006.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW.ETK.v12.0.2006.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW.ETK.v12.0.2006.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW.ETK.v8.0.2006.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW.ETK.v8.0.2006.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW.NAVTEQ.VDO.Dayton.Great.Britain.Irland.2007.1.German-MooBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW.NAVTEQ.VDO.Dayton.Great.Britain.Irland.2007.1.German-MooBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW.NAVTEQ.VDO.Dayton.Spanien.Portugal.2007.1.German-MooBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BMW.NAVTEQ.VDO.Dayton.Spanien.Portugal.2007.1.German-MooBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bob Dylan - The Best Of Bob Dylan UK.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bob Dylan - The Best Of Bob Dylan UK.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bonkers.S01E04.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bonkers.S01E04.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Booty Talk 74 (c) West Coast DVDRiP NTSC XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Booty Talk 74 (c) West Coast DVDRiP NTSC XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat (2006) PAL .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat (2006) PAL .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat (2006) R5 LINE PROPER .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat (2006) R5 LINE PROPER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat (2006) TC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat (2006) TC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat.R5.LINE.PROPER.REPACK.XViD-PUKKA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borat.R5.LINE.PROPER.REPACK.XViD-PUKKA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borland.Turbo.C.Plus.Plus.2006.Explorer.Edition.German.iSO-HS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borland.Turbo.C.Plus.Plus.2006.Explorer.Edition.German.iSO-HS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borland.Turbo.C.Sharp.2006.Explorer.Edition.iSO-HS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Borland.Turbo.C.Sharp.2006.Explorer.Edition.iSO-HS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Boston Legal S03E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Boston Legal S03E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Boston Legal S03E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Boston Legal S03E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Boston_Legal.3x16.The_Good_Laywer.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Boston_Legal.3x16.The_Good_Laywer.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bound.By.Blood.2007.STV.DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bound.By.Blood.2007.STV.DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bow Wow - Fresh Azimiz (ft. J-Kwon, Jermaine Dupri)-Easys.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bow Wow - Fresh Azimiz (ft. J-Kwon, Jermaine Dupri)-Easys.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bow.Wow.The.Price.Of.Fame.2006[Retail][EAC][Covers].zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bow.Wow.The.Price.Of.Fame.2006[Retail][EAC][Covers].zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BoyTown.2006.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BoyTown.2006.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BPM Studio 4.9.1 deutsch und multilanguage FUNKTIONIERT !!!.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\BPM Studio 4.9.1 deutsch und multilanguage FUNKTIONIERT !!!.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Brain Train Age v3.2.0.0 (c) 2007 ADASOFTWARE CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Brain Train Age v3.2.0.0 (c) 2007 ADASOFTWARE CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bratz Babyz (c) THQ Intro Outro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bratz Babyz (c) THQ Intro Outro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bratz.Fashion.Pixiez.2006.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bratz.Fashion.Pixiez.2006.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Brave Dwarves 2 Gold v1.40 PLUS 10 TRAINER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Brave Dwarves 2 Gold v1.40 PLUS 10 TRAINER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bravo Hip Hop History (2007).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bravo Hip Hop History (2007).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bravo Hits 55 - 2006 NEU .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bravo Hits 55 - 2006 NEU .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Breather - Drawn.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Breather - Drawn.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bridge To Terabithia (2007) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bridge To Terabithia (2007) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Brigadoon.1954.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Brigadoon.1954.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Britains.Worst.Weather.Part3.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Britains.Worst.Weather.Part3.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bruce Springsteen - Lucky Town.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bruce Springsteen - Lucky Town.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bruce.Almighty.2003.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-TURKiSO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bruce.Almighty.2003.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-TURKiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bushido - 20 ALTE RARE BUSHIDO TRACKS!!!!!!!!.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bushido - 20 ALTE RARE BUSHIDO TRACKS!!!!!!!!.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bushido - Janine TOP Quali No RS .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bushido - Janine TOP Quali No RS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bushido feat. nyze & Chakuza - Nehmen & Geben.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bushido feat. nyze & Chakuza - Nehmen & Geben.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bushido neue single.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Bushido neue single.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ca 1500 Maxi-CD´s.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ca 1500 Maxi-CD´s.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cabelas African Safari (c) Activision Movie Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cabelas African Safari (c) Activision Movie Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cabelas_Big_Game_Hunter_2007_10th_Anniversary_Edition-Razor1911.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cabelas_Big_Game_Hunter_2007_10th_Anniversary_Edition-Razor1911.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Caesar.IV-CLONECD.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Caesar.IV-CLONECD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Caesar.IV-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Caesar.IV-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Caffeine.2006.FESTIVAL.DVDSCR.XviD-BETAMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Caffeine.2006.FESTIVAL.DVDSCR.XviD-BETAMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cakewalk.Kinetic.v2.0.MULTILANGUAGE.ISO.WORKING-DYNAMiCS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cakewalk.Kinetic.v2.0.MULTILANGUAGE.ISO.WORKING-DYNAMiCS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Call.Of.Duty.3.XBOX360-DNL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Call.Of.Duty.3.XBOX360-DNL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Call.Of.Juarez-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Call.Of.Juarez-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Call.Of.Juarez.EMUDVD-Unleashed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Call.Of.Juarez.EMUDVD-Unleashed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Call.Of.Juarez.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Call.Of.Juarez.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Call_Of_Duty_3_PAL_ENGLISH_Wii-WiiERD.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Call_Of_Duty_3_PAL_ENGLISH_Wii-WiiERD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cannibal.Ferox.UNCUT.1981.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-CULTXviD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cannibal.Ferox.UNCUT.1981.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-CULTXviD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cannibal.Holocaust.UNCUT.1979.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-CULTXviD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cannibal.Holocaust.UNCUT.1979.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-CULTXviD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CANOPUS EDIUS PRO V4 02-MAGNiTUDE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CANOPUS EDIUS PRO V4 02-MAGNiTUDE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CardsFun v1.0.33.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CardsFun v1.0.33.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Carlitos.Way.1993.UE.WS.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Carlitos.Way.1993.UE.WS.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Carrie Underwood - Carrie.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Carrie Underwood - Carrie.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars The Videogame (c) THQ Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars The Videogame (c) THQ Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars.Abenteuer.in.Radiator.Springs.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars.Abenteuer.in.Radiator.Springs.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars.GERMAN.REPACK-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars.GERMAN.REPACK-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars.TELECiNE.LD.German.SVCD-ILLUMINATI.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars.TELECiNE.LD.German.SVCD-ILLUMINATI.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars.TELECiNE.LD.German.XViD-SLH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars.TELECiNE.LD.German.XViD-SLH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars.TELECiNE.MD.German.SVCD-NTG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars.TELECiNE.MD.German.SVCD-NTG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars_PAL_ENGLISH_Wii-WiiERD.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cars_PAL_ENGLISH_Wii-WiiERD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Carte.Blanche-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Carte.Blanche-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cash Poker S01E04 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cash Poker S01E04 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino Royale (2006) BONUS DISC NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino Royale (2006) BONUS DISC NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino Royale (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino Royale (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino Royale (2006) NTSC R1 .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino Royale (2006) NTSC R1 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino Royale (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino Royale (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino Royale (2006) TC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino Royale (2006) TC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino.1995.PT.PAL.DVDR-iNDiCT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino.1995.PT.PAL.DVDR-iNDiCT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino.Royale.BONUS.DISC.NTSC.DVDR-EMERALD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casino.Royale.BONUS.DISC.NTSC.DVDR-EMERALD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casualty.S21E25.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Casualty.S21E25.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Caterpillar Construction Tycoon (c) Activision Value V1.2 Update .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Caterpillar Construction Tycoon (c) Activision Value V1.2 Update .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Catz.6-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Catz.6-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CD.Adapco.Star.CCM.Plus.v2.04-SHooTERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CD.Adapco.Star.CCM.Plus.v2.04-SHooTERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Champion Dreams First To Ride (c) Ubisoft Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Champion Dreams First To Ride (c) Ubisoft Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Champion Dreams First To Ride (c) Ubisoft Speech Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Champion Dreams First To Ride (c) Ubisoft Speech Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Charlottes Web (2006) CAM VCD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Charlottes Web (2006) CAM VCD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Charlottes_Web.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Charlottes_Web.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Chessbase Mega Database 2007 (C) Chessbase DVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Chessbase Mega Database 2007 (C) Chessbase DVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Chicken_Little_Ace_In_Action_USA_Wii-QwiiF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Chicken_Little_Ace_In_Action_USA_Wii-QwiiF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Children Of Men (2006) PAL REPACK .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Children Of Men (2006) PAL REPACK .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Children Of Men (2006) TC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Children Of Men (2006) TC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Chris Moneymaker's World Poker Championship 2007 (c) Valusoft.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Chris Moneymaker's World Poker Championship 2007 (c) Valusoft.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ciara - So What.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ciara - So What.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CIM.Team.E3.Series.v2006.550.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CIM.Team.E3.Series.v2006.550.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cinema Empire (c) Nobilis.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cinema Empire (c) Nobilis.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\City.Slickers.1991.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\City.Slickers.1991.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CivCity Rome (c) 2K Games Cutscenes Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CivCity Rome (c) 2K Games Cutscenes Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CivCity Rome (c) 2K Games Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CivCity Rome (c) 2K Games Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CivCity Rome (c) 2K Games Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CivCity Rome (c) 2K Games Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CivCity Rome (c) 2K Games Speech Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CivCity Rome (c) 2K Games Speech Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Civil War Battles Campaign Corinth v1.06 (c) HPS Simulations Patch .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Civil War Battles Campaign Corinth v1.06 (c) HPS Simulations Patch .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Civil War Battles Campaign Franklin v1.05 Patch CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Civil War Battles Campaign Franklin v1.05 Patch CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Civil War Battles Campaign Ozark v1.05 (c) HPS Simulations Patch .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Civil War Battles Campaign Ozark v1.05 (c) HPS Simulations Patch .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Civil.Air.Patrol-CRIME.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Civil.Air.Patrol-CRIME.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Civilization 4 - Warlords Expansion (c) 2K Games Movie Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Civilization 4 - Warlords Expansion (c) 2K Games Movie Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Clawed.2005.PAL.DVDR-AFO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Clawed.2005.PAL.DVDR-AFO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Close Quarters Conflict (c) Groove Games.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Close Quarters Conflict (c) Groove Games.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cocaine Cowboys (2006) NTSC LIMITED DVD9 R1 .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cocaine Cowboys (2006) NTSC LIMITED DVD9 R1 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Code Name The Cleaner (2007) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Code Name The Cleaner (2007) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cold.Feet.S01.D01B.PAL.NL.DVDR-BuSTeD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cold.Feet.S01.D01B.PAL.NL.DVDR-BuSTeD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Color Of The Cross (2006) NTSC R1 .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Color Of The Cross (2006) NTSC R1 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Come.Early.Morning.LIMITED.DVDR-DREAMLiGHT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Come.Early.Morning.LIMITED.DVDR-DREAMLiGHT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Come.Early.Morning.LIMITED.DVDRip.XViD-PUKKA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Come.Early.Morning.LIMITED.DVDRip.XViD-PUKKA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Comedy.Map.Of.Britain.S01E04.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Comedy.Map.Of.Britain.S01E04.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Company.Of.Heroes.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Company.Of.Heroes.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Computer.Associates.eTrust.Integrated.Threat.Management.Suite.v8.0-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Computer.Associates.eTrust.Integrated.Threat.Management.Suite.v8.0-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conan O Brien 03.02.2007 Ted Koppel HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conan O Brien 03.02.2007 Ted Koppel HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conan O Brien 2007.02.05 Kristin Chenoweth HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conan O Brien 2007.02.05 Kristin Chenoweth HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conan.O.Brien.02.20.2007.Heather.Graham.HDTV.XviD-DIMENSION.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conan.O.Brien.02.20.2007.Heather.Graham.HDTV.XviD-DIMENSION.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conan.O.Brien.02.21.2007.Jim.Carrey.HDTV.XviD-DIMENSION.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conan.O.Brien.02.21.2007.Jim.Carrey.HDTV.XviD-DIMENSION.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Confetti.2006.LiMiTED.NTSC.DVDR-HNRDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Confetti.2006.LiMiTED.NTSC.DVDR-HNRDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Confetti.DVDRiP.MD.German.DIRFIX.XViD-CiNEC0NTR0L.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Confetti.DVDRiP.MD.German.DIRFIX.XViD-CiNEC0NTR0L.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Confetti.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD.CiNEC0NTR0L.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Confetti.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD.CiNEC0NTR0L.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conquest Of The Aegean (c) Matrix Games Documentation Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conquest Of The Aegean (c) Matrix Games Documentation Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Constellation.CAM.XviD-ReCode.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Constellation.CAM.XviD-ReCode.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conversations.With.God.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRiP.XViD-QuidaM.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Conversations.With.God.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRiP.XViD-QuidaM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cops S19E20 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cops S19E20 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Copying Beethoven (2006) DVDSCR FS LIMITED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Copying Beethoven (2006) DVDSCR FS LIMITED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Count.Dracula.1970.DVDRip.XViD-VH-PROD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Count.Dracula.1970.DVDRip.XViD-VH-PROD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cradle Of Rome v1.04 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cradle Of Rome v1.04 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cradle Of Rome v1.04 TRAINER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cradle Of Rome v1.04 TRAINER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cranberries - Mtv Unplugged.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cranberries - Mtv Unplugged.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Crank (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Crank (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Crank (2006) TC SVCD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Crank (2006) TC SVCD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Crank.TS.LD.German.XViD.READ.NFO-SLH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Crank.TS.LD.German.XViD.READ.NFO-SLH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Crazy Chicken Kart 2 (c) Focus Multimedia CLONE .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Crazy Chicken Kart 2 (c) Focus Multimedia CLONE .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Crazy Contests 3 (c) CandiCam DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Crazy Contests 3 (c) CandiCam DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Criminal Minds S02E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Criminal Minds S02E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Criminal Minds S02E16 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Criminal Minds S02E16 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Criminal Minds S02E18 HDTV REPACK XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Criminal Minds S02E18 HDTV REPACK XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Criminal Minds S02E18 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Criminal Minds S02E18 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Criminal_Minds.2x16.Fear_And_Loathing.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Criminal_Minds.2x16.Fear_And_Loathing.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Croc_Legend_Of_The_Gobbos_PROPER_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Croc_Legend_Of_The_Gobbos_PROPER_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cromartie.High.School.The.Movie.2005.NTSC.DVDR-GTLViDz.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cromartie.High.School.The.Movie.2005.NTSC.DVDR-GTLViDz.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI Miami S04E11 Suende bringt Busse German Dubbed WS DVDRiP XviD-BSR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI Miami S04E11 Suende bringt Busse German Dubbed WS DVDRiP XviD-BSR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI Miami S05E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI Miami S05E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI Miami S05E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI Miami S05E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI New York S03E18 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI New York S03E18 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Las.Vegas.S06E03.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Las.Vegas.S06E03.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Las.Vegas.S06E10.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Las.Vegas.S06E10.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Las.Vegas.S06E12.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Las.Vegas.S06E12.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Las.Vegas.S06E13.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Las.Vegas.S06E13.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S04E03.Jagd.durch.die.Nacht.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-BSR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S04E03.Jagd.durch.die.Nacht.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-BSR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S04E05.Drei.Frauen.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-BSR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S04E05.Drei.Frauen.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-BSR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S04E07.Blutspur.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-BSR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S04E07.Blutspur.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-BSR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S04E08.Wunschmoerder.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-BSR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S04E08.Wunschmoerder.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-BSR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S04E11.Suende.bringt.Busse.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-BSR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S04E11.Suende.bringt.Busse.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-BSR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S05E10.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.Miami.S05E10.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.New.York.S02E02.Kunstfehler.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.New.York.S02E02.Kunstfehler.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.New.York.S02E03.Tod.im.Zoo.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.New.York.S02E03.Tod.im.Zoo.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.New.York.S02E11.Tod.im.Rampenlicht.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.New.York.S02E11.Tod.im.Rampenlicht.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.New.York.S02E13.Personenschaden.German.DVDRip.TV.Dubbed.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.New.York.S02E13.Personenschaden.German.DVDRip.TV.Dubbed.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.New.York.S02E20.Gruenes.Grab.German.DVDRip.TV.Dubbed.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.New.York.S02E20.Gruenes.Grab.German.DVDRip.TV.Dubbed.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.NY.S02E22.Die.tote.Meerjungfrau.German.dTV.XviD-PSH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.NY.S02E22.Die.tote.Meerjungfrau.German.dTV.XviD-PSH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.NY.S02E23.Nahkampf.German.dTV.XviD-PSH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.NY.S02E23.Nahkampf.German.dTV.XviD-PSH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.NY.S03E10.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.NY.S03E10.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.NY.S03E12.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.NY.S03E12.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.NY.S03E17.iNTERNAL.720p.HDTV.x264-CTU.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.NY.S03E17.iNTERNAL.720p.HDTV.x264-CTU.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.S07E10.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI.S07E10.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI_Miami.5x07.High_Octane.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CSI_Miami.5x07.High_Octane.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CT.Halbjahres.Archiv.CD.2.2006.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CT.Halbjahres.Archiv.CD.2.2006.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cubology v1.8.3.0 (c) PiEyeGames UNLOCKER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cubology v1.8.3.0 (c) PiEyeGames UNLOCKER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Curious.George.PAL.MULTi7.PS2DVD-SUSHi.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Curious.George.PAL.MULTi7.PS2DVD-SUSHi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cyberlink Powerdirector v5 Premium-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cyberlink Powerdirector v5 Premium-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CyberLink.MagicDirector.v1.0.Deluxe-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\CyberLink.MagicDirector.v1.0.Deluxe-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cyberlink.Powerdirector.v5.Premium-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Cyberlink.Powerdirector.v5.Premium-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D-Info.Telefonauskunft.mit.Rueckwaertssuche.und.Routenplaner.2007.German-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D-Info.Telefonauskunft.mit.Rueckwaertssuche.und.Routenplaner.2007.German-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D-Info.vor.und.zurueck.2007.German-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D-Info.vor.und.zurueck.2007.German-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D.I.R.T. Origin of the Species (c) Nu Generation Intro Outro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D.I.R.T. Origin of the Species (c) Nu Generation Intro Outro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D.I.R.T. Origin of the Species (c) Nu Generation Music Ambient Speech Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D.I.R.T. Origin of the Species (c) Nu Generation Music Ambient Speech Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D.I.R.T.Origin.of.the.Species-ViTALiTY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D.I.R.T.Origin.of.the.Species-ViTALiTY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D.Unbelievables.D.Mother.DVDRip.XviD-xV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D.Unbelievables.D.Mother.DVDRip.XviD-xV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D.Unbelievables.D.Video.DVDRip.XviD-xV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D.Unbelievables.D.Video.DVDRip.XviD-xV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D4L - Laffy Taffy.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\D4L - Laffy Taffy.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daemon Vector (c) Lexicon Entertainment DVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daemon Vector (c) Lexicon Entertainment DVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dance_Dance_Revolution_Supernova_JAP_PS2DVD-GANT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dance_Dance_Revolution_Supernova_JAP_PS2DVD-GANT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Danger.Man.Season1.Disc4.SideB.NTSC.DVDR-MADE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Danger.Man.Season1.Disc4.SideB.NTSC.DVDR-MADE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dark.Heart.2006.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dark.Heart.2006.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dark.Messiah.Of.Might.And.Magic-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dark.Messiah.Of.Might.And.Magic-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dark.Water.2005.720p.HDTV.x264-hV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dark.Water.2005.720p.HDTV.x264-hV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das Maedchen aus dem Wasser TS LD German SVCD-ViRUS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das Maedchen aus dem Wasser TS LD German SVCD-ViRUS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das Parfum TELECiNE German XViD-SLH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das Parfum TELECiNE German XViD-SLH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.haessliche.Entlein.und.ich.DVDRIP.MD.German.XviD-SW33T.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.haessliche.Entlein.und.ich.DVDRIP.MD.German.XviD-SW33T.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Maedchen.aus.dem.Wasser.TS.LD.German.SVCD-ViRUS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Maedchen.aus.dem.Wasser.TS.LD.German.SVCD-ViRUS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Maedchen.aus.dem.Wasser.TS.LD.German.XViD-ViRUS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Maedchen.aus.dem.Wasser.TS.LD.German.XViD-ViRUS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Omen.666.DVDRiP.LD.German.SVCD-SLH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Omen.666.DVDRiP.LD.German.SVCD-SLH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Parfum.TELECiNE.German.CD3.REPACK.SVCD-21TH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Parfum.TELECiNE.German.CD3.REPACK.SVCD-21TH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Parfum.TELECiNE.German.XViD-SLH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Parfum.TELECiNE.German.XViD-SLH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Spiel.der.Macht.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD-SKA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Das.Spiel.der.Macht.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD-SKA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DASSAULT.SYSTEMES.CATIA.V5R16.SP7-FoRTuNe.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DASSAULT.SYSTEMES.CATIA.V5R16.SP7-FoRTuNe.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Data.Becker.3D.Bad.Designer.German.DVD-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Data.Becker.3D.Bad.Designer.German.DVD-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Data.Becker.3D.Bad.Designer.German.DVD.CRACK.FiX-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Data.Becker.3D.Bad.Designer.German.DVD.CRACK.FiX-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Data.Becker.Bewerbungsgenie.5.German-BK.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Data.Becker.Bewerbungsgenie.5.German-BK.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Data.Becker.Homepage.einfach.selber.machen.German-BK.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Data.Becker.Homepage.einfach.selber.machen.German-BK.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dataline.Lohnabzug.v17.0.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dataline.Lohnabzug.v17.0.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daughtry - It's Not Over.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daughtry - It's Not Over.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David Letterman 2007.03.01 Bob Woodruff HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David Letterman 2007.03.01 Bob Woodruff HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Bowie.Golden.Years.2003.PAL.COMPLETE.BOOTLEG.MDVDR-nnDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Bowie.Golden.Years.2003.PAL.COMPLETE.BOOTLEG.MDVDR-nnDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Bowie.In.Berlin.2003.NTSC.COMPLETE.BOOTLEG.MDVDR-nnDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Bowie.In.Berlin.2003.NTSC.COMPLETE.BOOTLEG.MDVDR-nnDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Bowie.Stage.Actor.2005.NTSC.COMPLETE.BOOTLEG.MDVDR-nnDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Bowie.Stage.Actor.2005.NTSC.COMPLETE.BOOTLEG.MDVDR-nnDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Bowie.The.Bridge.Benefit.1996.NTSC.2004.COMPLETE.BOOTLEG.MDVDR-nnDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Bowie.The.Bridge.Benefit.1996.NTSC.2004.COMPLETE.BOOTLEG.MDVDR-nnDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Letterman.2007.02.16.HDTV.XviD-FpN.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Letterman.2007.02.16.HDTV.XviD-FpN.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Letterman.2007.02.21.John.Travolta.HDTV.XviD-2HD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\David.Letterman.2007.02.21.John.Travolta.HDTV.XviD-2HD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Day Break S01E11 DiVX WEBRIP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Day Break S01E11 DiVX WEBRIP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Day Break S01E12 DiVX WEBRIP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Day Break S01E12 DiVX WEBRIP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daybreak S01E07 XViD WEBRIP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daybreak S01E07 XViD WEBRIP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daybreak S01E08 XViD WEBRIP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daybreak S01E08 XViD WEBRIP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daybreak S01E09 XViD WEBRIP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daybreak S01E09 XViD WEBRIP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daybreak S01E10 WEBRIP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Daybreak S01E10 WEBRIP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\De.Fortabte.Sjaeles.Oe.DANiSH.DVDSCR.SUBBED.DVDR-BiQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\De.Fortabte.Sjaeles.Oe.DANiSH.DVDSCR.SUBBED.DVDR-BiQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dead Mans Walk (1996) 2DISC NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dead Mans Walk (1996) 2DISC NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dead Or Alive (2006) CAM READ-NFO .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dead Or Alive (2006) CAM READ-NFO .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dead.Ringers.S07E01.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dead.Ringers.S07E01.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deadline.02.16.07.HDTV.XviD-SYS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deadline.02.16.07.HDTV.XviD-SYS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deal.Or.No.Deal-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deal.Or.No.Deal-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deal.Or.No.Deal.S02E48.HR.PDTV.XviD-BamHD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deal.Or.No.Deal.S02E48.HR.PDTV.XviD-BamHD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Death Train (2006) NTSC COMPLETE .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Death Train (2006) NTSC COMPLETE .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Death.And.Desire.1998.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Death.And.Desire.1998.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Death.On.The.Nile.1978.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Death.On.The.Nile.1978.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Decampitated.1998.STV.SE.SUB.PAL.DVDR-BTB.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Decampitated.1998.STV.SE.SUB.PAL.DVDR-BTB.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deck The Halls (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deck The Halls (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deck The Halls (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deck The Halls (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Decoys.The.Second.Seduction.2007.NTSC.STV.DVDR-FZERO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Decoys.The.Second.Seduction.2007.NTSC.STV.DVDR-FZERO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Decoys.The.Second.Seduction.2007.STV.DVDRiP.XviD-iNTiMiD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Decoys.The.Second.Seduction.2007.STV.DVDRiP.XviD-iNTiMiD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deep Purple - Child In Time.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deep Purple - Child In Time.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deja Vu (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deja Vu (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deja.Vu.TS.LD.German.XviD-ECS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deja.Vu.TS.LD.German.XviD-ECS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deliveries In The Rear (c) Combat Zone DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deliveries In The Rear (c) Combat Zone DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DELORME.STREET.ATLAS.2007.DVD-EcHoS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DELORME.STREET.ATLAS.2007.DVD-EcHoS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Delta Goodrem - Not Me, Not I.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Delta Goodrem - Not Me, Not I.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Demi Does Anal (c) Seymore Butts DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Demi Does Anal (c) Seymore Butts DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Den.2001.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Den.2001.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Departed Unter Feinden TELECiNE LD German XViD-NTG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Departed Unter Feinden TELECiNE LD German XViD-NTG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Depeche_Mode-Just_Cant_Get_Enough__Personal_Jesus_REMIXES-Vinyl-2006.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Depeche_Mode-Just_Cant_Get_Enough__Personal_Jesus_REMIXES-Vinyl-2006.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Der.grosse.Johnson.Weinatlas.2007.German-MooBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Der.grosse.Johnson.Weinatlas.2007.German-MooBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate Housewives (c) Buena Vista Games Music Ambient Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate Housewives (c) Buena Vista Games Music Ambient Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate MILFS And Housewives (c) Pink Visual DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate MILFS And Housewives (c) Pink Visual DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate.Housewives.S02E01.German.READNFO.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate.Housewives.S02E01.German.READNFO.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate.Housewives.S02E03.German.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate.Housewives.S02E03.German.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate.Housewives.S02E04.German.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate.Housewives.S02E04.German.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate.Housewives.S03E09.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate.Housewives.S03E09.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate.Housewives.S03E13.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Desperate.Housewives.S03E13.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deutschland.Routing.2007.German-NMP.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Deutschland.Routing.2007.German-NMP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dht - Titanic Techno Remix.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dht - Titanic Techno Remix.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Diana Degarmo - Cardboard Castles.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Diana Degarmo - Cardboard Castles.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Diario_Reverse_Moon_Legend_JAP_XBOX360-KFC.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Diario_Reverse_Moon_Legend_JAP_XBOX360-KFC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Did.They.Pay.Off.Their.Mortgage.In.Two.Years.S01E06.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Did.They.Pay.Off.Their.Mortgage.In.Two.Years.S01E06.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Die.Hausschluessel.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD-NTG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Die.Hausschluessel.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD-NTG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Die.Rotkaeppchen.Verschwoerung.DVDRiP.LD.German.XViD-ECS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Die.Rotkaeppchen.Verschwoerung.DVDRiP.LD.German.XViD-ECS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Die.Siedler.2.Die.Naechste.Generation.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Die.Siedler.2.Die.Naechste.Generation.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Die.Siedler.II.Die.Naechste.Generation.GERMAN.Clone-GRATIS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Die.Siedler.II.Die.Naechste.Generation.GERMAN.Clone-GRATIS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Diego's Wolfpup Rescue v1.0.0.22 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Diego's Wolfpup Rescue v1.0.0.22 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dino Island Deluxe (c) THQ Movies Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dino Island Deluxe (c) THQ Movies Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dirt S01E06 XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dirt S01E06 XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dirt S01E07 XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dirt S01E07 XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dirt S01E09 WS XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dirt S01E09 WS XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dirty Sanchez The Movie (2006) DVDRiP LIMITED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dirty Sanchez The Movie (2006) DVDRiP LIMITED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Disciples.Of.Shaolin.1975.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Disciples.Of.Shaolin.1975.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery Channel Meerkat Adventure PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery Channel Meerkat Adventure PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery Channel Revealing The Coffin Egypts New Tomb Revealed PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery Channel Revealing The Coffin Egypts New Tomb Revealed PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery Understanding Electricity XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery Understanding Electricity XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery.Channel.Destroyer_Forged.In.Steel.HR.HDTV.XViD-DHD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery.Channel.Destroyer_Forged.In.Steel.HR.HDTV.XViD-DHD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery.Channel.Everest.Beyond.The.Limit.S01E01.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery.Channel.Everest.Beyond.The.Limit.S01E01.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery.Channel.Forensic.Detectives.Lethal.Dosage.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery.Channel.Forensic.Detectives.Lethal.Dosage.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery.Channel.Forensic.Detectives.Seeds_.Of.Destruction.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery.Channel.Forensic.Detectives.Seeds_.Of.Destruction.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery.Science.Animal.Face.Off.Sperm.Whale.vs.Colossal.Squid.PDTV.XviD-iNGOT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Discovery.Science.Animal.Face.Off.Sperm.Whale.vs.Colossal.Squid.PDTV.XviD-iNGOT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Disney.Peter.Pan.1953.PLATINUM.EDITION.PAL.DVDR-LUXOR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Disney.Peter.Pan.1953.PLATINUM.EDITION.PAL.DVDR-LUXOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Disneys.Lilo.And.Stitch.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Disneys.Lilo.And.Stitch.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Diver Deep Water Adventures (c) BiArt.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Diver Deep Water Adventures (c) BiArt.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Diver.Deep.Water.Adventures.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Diver.Deep.Water.Adventures.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DIY.Build.Your.Wine.Cellar.e101.XviD.DSRiP-MiRAGETV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DIY.Build.Your.Wine.Cellar.e101.XviD.DSRiP-MiRAGETV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DJ MELEM 2007 TECHNO MIX.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DJ MELEM 2007 TECHNO MIX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dj Sammy - Heaven.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dj Sammy - Heaven.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DJ Tiesto - Just Be [2004].zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DJ Tiesto - Just Be [2004].zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dj Tomekk ft. Fler Und G-Hot - Jump Jump.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dj Tomekk ft. Fler Und G-Hot - Jump Jump.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DMX and Onyx - Slam Harder.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DMX and Onyx - Slam Harder.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Doctor.Faustus.1967.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Doctor.Faustus.1967.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.The.Best.of.S3.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dog.the.Bounty.Hunter.The.Best.of.S3.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\doguş indir.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\doguş indir.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dogz.6-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dogz.6-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dominions.3.The.Awakening-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dominions.3.The.Awakening-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DONPACHI_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DONPACHI_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dora's 3D Pyramid Adventure v1.0 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dora's 3D Pyramid Adventure v1.0 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dora's Star Catching Adventure v1.0 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dora's Star Catching Adventure v1.0 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dora's World Adventure v1.0.0.5 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dora's World Adventure v1.0.0.5 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dr House S02E05 Soehne und Vaeter German Dubbed WS DVDRiP XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dr House S02E05 Soehne und Vaeter German Dubbed WS DVDRiP XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dr.House.S02E03.Irrtum.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dr.House.S02E03.Irrtum.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dr.House.S02E03.Irrtum.German.WS.SATRip.XviD-iNSPIRED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dr.House.S02E03.Irrtum.German.WS.SATRip.XviD-iNSPIRED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dr.House.S02E07.Auf.der.Jagd.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dr.House.S02E07.Auf.der.Jagd.German.Dubbed.WS.DVDRiP.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dr.House.S02E08.Fehlverhalten.German.WS.SATRip.XviD-iNSPiRED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dr.House.S02E08.Fehlverhalten.German.WS.SATRip.XviD-iNSPiRED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dragon v1.0 ALL ACCESS CHEAT .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dragon v1.0 ALL ACCESS CHEAT .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dragon v1.0 (c) Alawar Entertainment CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dragon v1.0 (c) Alawar Entertainment CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dragon.Ball.PORTUGUESE.VOL23.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-NANT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dragon.Ball.PORTUGUESE.VOL23.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-NANT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dragon_Ball_Z_Budokai_Tenkaichi_2_USA_Wii-QwiiF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dragon_Ball_Z_Budokai_Tenkaichi_2_USA_Wii-QwiiF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dream.Cube.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dream.Cube.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DREAM.PINBALL.3D-POSTMORTEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DREAM.PINBALL.3D-POSTMORTEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dreamgirls (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dreamgirls (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dreamgirls (2006) DVDSCR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dreamgirls (2006) DVDSCR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Drive.Thru.2006.PAL.DVDR-FAC.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Drive.Thru.2006.PAL.DVDR-FAC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ducati.World.Championship.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ducati.World.Championship.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Duden.Korrektor.Jura.v3.51.GERMAN-ZZGiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Duden.Korrektor.Jura.v3.51.GERMAN-ZZGiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dungeon Siege Broken World GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dungeon Siege Broken World GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dungeon.Siege.Broken.World.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Dungeon.Siege.Broken.World.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DVDR-Macross.7.Vol1.Fansubbed-ADVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DVDR-Macross.7.Vol1.Fansubbed-ADVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DWA-Regelwerk.1.2006.Stand.Mai.2006.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\DWA-Regelwerk.1.2006.Stand.Mai.2006.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\E-Ring S01E21 Isolation PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\E-Ring S01E21 Isolation PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\E-Ring.S01E20.Hard.Sell.WS.PDTV.XviD-CRNTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\E-Ring.S01E20.Hard.Sell.WS.PDTV.XviD-CRNTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\E.S.P.2007.STV.NTSC.DVDR-BANDITS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\E.S.P.2007.STV.NTSC.DVDR-BANDITS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Earth.Vs.The.Spider.2001.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Earth.Vs.The.Spider.2001.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ECW 02.06.07 DSR XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ECW 02.06.07 DSR XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ed.Gein.The.Butcher.Of.Plainfield.2007.STV.DVDRip.XviD-iMMORTALs.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ed.Gein.The.Butcher.Of.Plainfield.2007.STV.DVDRip.XviD-iMMORTALs.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ed.Gein.The.Butcher.Of.Plainfield.Complete.2007.STV.WS.NTSC.R1.DVDR-JKR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ed.Gein.The.Butcher.Of.Plainfield.Complete.2007.STV.WS.NTSC.R1.DVDR-JKR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eisenbahn.Exe.Professional.5.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eisenbahn.Exe.Professional.5.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\El Chombo - Cuentos De La Cripta 4.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\El Chombo - Cuentos De La Cripta 4.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\El.Vampiro.1957.DVDRip.XviD-AEN.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\El.Vampiro.1957.DVDRip.XviD-AEN.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Elemental.Gelade.Vol.5.R1.DVDr-KiF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Elemental.Gelade.Vol.5.R1.DVDr-KiF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Elitserien.Farjestad.VS.Modo.Season.2006-2007.PDTV.XViD.SWEDiSH-SomeTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Elitserien.Farjestad.VS.Modo.Season.2006-2007.PDTV.XViD.SWEDiSH-SomeTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\El_Matador_CLONEDVD-PROCYON.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\El_Matador_CLONEDVD-PROCYON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Embrace - Brothers And Sisters (Live).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Embrace - Brothers And Sisters (Live).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eminem - Smack That.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eminem - Smack That.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Employee Of The Month (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Employee Of The Month (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Employee Of The Month (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Employee Of The Month (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Encyclopaedia.Britannica.Ultimate.v2007.DVD-DDUiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Encyclopaedia.Britannica.Ultimate.v2007.DVD-DDUiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Engaged And Underage S01E04 XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Engaged And Underage S01E04 XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Enrique_Iglesias a couple of tracks.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Enrique_Iglesias a couple of tracks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Equestrian Challenge (c) Red Mile Entertainment REPACK CLONEDVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Equestrian Challenge (c) Red Mile Entertainment REPACK CLONEDVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\EQUIST.GOLD.FOR.WINDOWS.MULTILANGUAGE-ISO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\EQUIST.GOLD.FOR.WINDOWS.MULTILANGUAGE-ISO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eragon (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eragon (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eragon-FLT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eragon-FLT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eragon.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eragon.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Erasure - Say What.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Erasure - Say What.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Esmas.Geheimnis.German.DVDRiP.XViD-****OFF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Esmas.Geheimnis.German.DVDRiP.XViD-****OFF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eternal.Summer.2006.DVDRip.XviD-MESS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eternal.Summer.2006.DVDRip.XviD-MESS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eternal.Summer.2006.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eternal.Summer.2006.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eureka.S01E02.WS.DSR.XviD-DIMENSION.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eureka.S01E02.WS.DSR.XviD-DIMENSION.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eureka.S01E05.WS.DSR.XviD-DIMENSION.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eureka.S01E05.WS.DSR.XviD-DIMENSION.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eureka.S01E06.WS.DSR.XviD-DIMENSION.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eureka.S01E06.WS.DSR.XviD-DIMENSION.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eureka.S01E09.DSR.XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eureka.S01E09.DSR.XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eureka.S01E10.DSR.XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eureka.S01E10.DSR.XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Europa Universalis 3 (c) Paradox.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Europa Universalis 3 (c) Paradox.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Europa Universalis III (c) Paradox Interactive.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Europa Universalis III (c) Paradox Interactive.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eurosystems_EuroCut_Design_6.1.1.0_MULTILANGUAGE_ISO-SiGNMAKER.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eurosystems_EuroCut_Design_6.1.1.0_MULTILANGUAGE_ISO-SiGNMAKER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eurosystems_EuroVECTOR_2_6.1.1.0_MULTILANGUAGE_ISO-SiGNMAKER.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Eurosystems_EuroVECTOR_2_6.1.1.0_MULTILANGUAGE_ISO-SiGNMAKER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Evanescence a couple of tracks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Even Money (2006) DVDSCR REPACK .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Even Money (2006) DVDSCR REPACK .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Even Money (2006) DVDSCR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Even Money (2006) DVDSCR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Even Money (2006) LIMITED R4 .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Even Money (2006) LIMITED R4 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ever.17.Out.Of.Infinity-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ever.17.Out.Of.Infinity-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody Hates Chris S02E13 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody Hates Chris S02E13 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Hates.Chris.S02E10.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Hates.Chris.S02E10.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Loves.Raymond.S7D1.MULTISUB.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Loves.Raymond.S7D1.MULTISUB.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Loves.Raymond.S7D2.MULTISUB.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Loves.Raymond.S7D2.MULTISUB.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Loves.Raymond.S7D3.MULTISUB.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Loves.Raymond.S7D3.MULTISUB.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Loves.Raymond.S7D4.MULTISUB.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Loves.Raymond.S7D4.MULTISUB.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Loves.Raymond.S7D5.MULTISUB.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Everybody.Loves.Raymond.S7D5.MULTISUB.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Evil.Zone.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Evil.Zone.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\EVOCHRON.ALLIANCE.GERMAN.READ.NFO-POSTMORTEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\EVOCHRON.ALLIANCE.GERMAN.READ.NFO-POSTMORTEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Excite_Truck_USA_Wii-QwiiF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Excite_Truck_USA_Wii-QwiiF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Exiled (2006) NTSC R3 .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Exiled (2006) NTSC R3 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Exit.SUBPACK-WHOCANITBE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Exit.SUBPACK-WHOCANITBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Exit.SWEDISH.DVDRiP.XViD-SVENNE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Exit.SWEDISH.DVDRiP.XViD-SVENNE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Extreme.Chick.Fights.Barely.Legal.2007.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Extreme.Chick.Fights.Barely.Legal.2007.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\F.E.A.R.Extraction.Point.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\F.E.A.R.Extraction.Point.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\FA.Cup.2007.5th.Round.Arsenal.v.Blackburn.XviD-CLASSiCW4F.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\FA.Cup.2007.5th.Round.Arsenal.v.Blackburn.XviD-CLASSiCW4F.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\FA.Cup.2007.Chelsea.Vs.Norwich.DSR.XviD-Hype.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\FA.Cup.2007.Chelsea.Vs.Norwich.DSR.XviD-Hype.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fabulous.Life.Of.Celebrity.Kids.PDTV.XviD-RAP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fabulous.Life.Of.Celebrity.Kids.PDTV.XviD-RAP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fabulous.Life.Of.Insane.Mega.Yachts.PDTV.XviD-RAP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fabulous.Life.Of.Insane.Mega.Yachts.PDTV.XviD-RAP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Faces.of.War.EMUDVD-Unleashed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Faces.of.War.EMUDVD-Unleashed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Facing The Giants (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Facing The Giants (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Faithless - No Roots [2004].zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Faithless - No Roots [2004].zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fallen Lords Condemnation (c) OnGames Ambient Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fallen Lords Condemnation (c) OnGames Ambient Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fallen Lords Condemnation (c) OnGames Movie Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fallen Lords Condemnation (c) OnGames Movie Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family Feud Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family Feud Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family Feud Update 1 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family Feud Update 1 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Feud-JFKPC.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Feud-JFKPC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Ties.S01E18.I.Gotta.Be.Ming.DVDRip.XviD-DIMENSION.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Ties.S01E18.I.Gotta.Be.Ming.DVDRip.XviD-DIMENSION.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Ties.S01E19.Suzanne.Takes.You.Down.DVDRip.XviD-DIMENSION.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Ties.S01E19.Suzanne.Takes.You.Down.DVDRip.XviD-DIMENSION.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Ties.S01E20.The.Fifth.Wheel.DVDRip.XviD-DIMENSION.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Ties.S01E20.The.Fifth.Wheel.DVDRip.XviD-DIMENSION.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Ties.S01E21.Stage.Fright.DVDRip.XviD-DIMENSION.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Ties.S01E21.Stage.Fright.DVDRip.XviD-DIMENSION.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Ties.S01E22.Elyse.d.Arc.DVDRip.XviD-DIMENSION.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Family.Ties.S01E22.Elyse.d.Arc.DVDRip.XviD-DIMENSION.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Farmen.S04E17.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-CRNTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Farmen.S04E17.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-CRNTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Far_Cry_Vengeance_USA_Wii-QwiiF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Far_Cry_Vengeance_USA_Wii-QwiiF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fastlane Pinball ALL ACCESS CHEAT .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fastlane Pinball ALL ACCESS CHEAT .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fat Joe - **** 50.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fat Joe - **** 50.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fatman Scoop - In the Club-Retail 2006 JRP.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fatman Scoop - In the Club-Retail 2006 JRP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fear.Stress.And.Anger.S01E01.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fear.Stress.And.Anger.S01E01.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fergie - Wont Let You Fall.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fergie - Wont Let You Fall.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Feriekolonien.S01E07.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Feriekolonien.S01E07.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fifa.2007.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fifa.2007.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\FileMaker.Server.8.0v4.R2.Advanced.Multilanguage.ISO-CYBERCRiME.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\FileMaker.Server.8.0v4.R2.Advanced.Multilanguage.ISO-CYBERCRiME.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Filth And Fury 2 (c) Mach2 DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Filth And Fury 2 (c) Mach2 DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\FIM Speedway Grand Prix 2 SFClone-Unleashed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\FIM Speedway Grand Prix 2 SFClone-Unleashed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\FIM.Speedway.Grand.Prix.2.SFClone-Unleashed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\FIM.Speedway.Grand.Prix.2.SFClone-Unleashed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Finally Legal 17 (c) Metro DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Finally Legal 17 (c) Metro DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Find.Love.2006.DVDSCR.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Find.Love.2006.DVDSCR.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Finding.Neverland.2004.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-PFa.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Finding.Neverland.2004.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-PFa.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fintronic.Super.FinSim.v8.0.6.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fintronic.Super.FinSim.v8.0.6.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fire Hos (c) FilmCo DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fire Hos (c) FilmCo DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\First Offense 19 (c) Northstar DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\First Offense 19 (c) Northstar DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\First_Eagles_The_Great_War_1918-FLT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\First_Eagles_The_Great_War_1918-FLT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fishnets 6 (c) Zero-Tolerance DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fishnets 6 (c) Zero-Tolerance DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fissures.DVDSCR.XViD-PRACTiCE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fissures.DVDSCR.XViD-PRACTiCE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Five.Superfighters.1978.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Five.Superfighters.1978.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flags.Of.Our.Fathers.DVDSCR.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flags.Of.Our.Fathers.DVDSCR.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flake Music - When You Land Here, It's Time To Return ( The Shins Old Band ).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flake Music - When You Land Here, It's Time To Return ( The Shins Old Band ).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flatout 2 (c) BugBear Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flatout 2 (c) BugBear Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flight_Deck_4-IND.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flight_Deck_4-IND.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flugratten-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flugratten-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flushed Away (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flushed Away (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flushed.Away.DVDSCR.XviD-iMBT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flushed.Away.DVDSCR.XviD-iMBT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flyboys (2006) CAM SUBBED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flyboys (2006) CAM SUBBED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flyboys (2006) READNFO R5 .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flyboys (2006) READNFO R5 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flyboys.Squadron-Unleashed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Flyboys.Squadron-Unleashed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Foggy - Come Into My Dreams.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Foggy - Come Into My Dreams.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Football.Mogul.2007-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Football.Mogul.2007-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\For Your Consideration (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\For Your Consideration (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ford Street Racing (c) Empire Interactive UNLOCKER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ford Street Racing (c) Empire Interactive UNLOCKER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Forest.Warrior.1996.STV.PAL.NORDiC.DVDR-DTFS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Forest.Warrior.1996.STV.PAL.NORDiC.DVDR-DTFS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Forge.of.Freedom-DVNiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Forge.of.Freedom-DVNiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Forrest.Gump.1994.iNTERNAL.PAL.DVDR-iNDiCT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Forrest.Gump.1994.iNTERNAL.PAL.DVDR-iNDiCT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Forst.Og.Sist.S17E06.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-CRNTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Forst.Og.Sist.S17E06.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-CRNTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fortunes.Of.War.1993.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fortunes.Of.War.1993.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Franzis.Druckstudio.999.dumme.Sprueche.GERMAN-ZZGiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Franzis.Druckstudio.999.dumme.Sprueche.GERMAN-ZZGiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Frauenarzt - Untergrundkönig Best Album .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Frauenarzt - Untergrundkönig Best Album .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Freak Out - Extreme Freeride (c) JoWooD Productions.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Freak Out - Extreme Freeride (c) JoWooD Productions.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Freedom Writers CAM VCD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Freedom Writers CAM VCD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fresh Foxes (c) Doghouse Digital DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fresh Foxes (c) Doghouse Digital DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friday Night Lights S01E18 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friday Night Lights S01E18 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friday.Night.Lights.S01E17.720p.HDTV.x264-YesTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friday.Night.Lights.S01E17.720p.HDTV.x264-YesTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friday.Night.Lights.S01E17.720p.HDTV.XviD-BamHD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friday.Night.Lights.S01E17.720p.HDTV.XviD-BamHD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friday.Night.Lights.S01E17.iNTERNAL.720p.HDTV.x264-CTU.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friday.Night.Lights.S01E17.iNTERNAL.720p.HDTV.x264-CTU.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friday.Night.Lights.S01E17.PROPER.HR.HDTV.XviD-CTU.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friday.Night.Lights.S01E17.PROPER.HR.HDTV.XviD-CTU.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friends.And.Lovers.2005.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Friends.And.Lovers.2005.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Frosted.Flakes.NTSC.DVDR-HOBBY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Frosted.Flakes.NTSC.DVDR-HOBBY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Full.Metal.Panic.The.Second.Raid.Vol.3.R1.DVDr-KiF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Full.Metal.Panic.The.Second.Raid.Vol.3.R1.DVDr-KiF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Full.Moon.Scimitar.1979.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Full.Moon.Scimitar.1979.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Funkiball Adventure Lost Legends v1.0.0.326 (c) funkitron UNLOCKER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Funkiball Adventure Lost Legends v1.0.0.326 (c) funkitron UNLOCKER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Futurecar.Pt1.The.Extremes.WS.DSR.XviD-2SD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Futurecar.Pt1.The.Extremes.WS.DSR.XviD-2SD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fuzion_Frenzy_2-USA-XBOX360-DAGGER.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fuzion_Frenzy_2-USA-XBOX360-DAGGER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fuzion_Frenzy_2_REPACK-USA-XBOX360-DAGGER.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Fuzion_Frenzy_2_REPACK-USA-XBOX360-DAGGER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\G.I.Jane.1997.AC3.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-PFa.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\G.I.Jane.1997.AC3.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-PFa.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Galactic Civilizations II Dread Lords (c) Stardock v1.0X Update with Bonus Pack .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Galactic Civilizations II Dread Lords (c) Stardock v1.0X Update with Bonus Pack .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Galactic Civilizations II Gold Edition (c) 2K Games.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Galactic Civilizations II Gold Edition (c) 2K Games.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Galileo.Computing.OpenOffice.org.2.0.Der.umfassende.Einstieg.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Galileo.Computing.OpenOffice.org.2.0.Der.umfassende.Einstieg.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gangs Of New York (2002) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gangs Of New York (2002) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Garfield.2.TC.LD.German.XViD-ViRUS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Garfield.2.TC.LD.German.XViD-ViRUS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gary Grigsbys World At War (c) Matrix Games V1.200 Update .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gary Grigsbys World At War (c) Matrix Games V1.200 Update .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gash Masters (c) Torrid DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gash Masters (c) Torrid DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\GDATA.PowerRoute.2007.Europa.German.DVD-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\GDATA.PowerRoute.2007.Europa.German.DVD-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Geek To Freak With Dennis Rodman S01E03 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Geek To Freak With Dennis Rodman S01E03 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Geheimakte.Tunguska.GERMAN-BDM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Geheimakte.Tunguska.GERMAN-BDM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gem Ball Ancient Legends v1.09 Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gem Ball Ancient Legends v1.09 Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\George Lopez S06E06 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\George Lopez S06E06 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\German TOP100 Single Charts 11 12 2006-MiNiSTRY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\German TOP100 Single Charts 11 12 2006-MiNiSTRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\German TOP100 Single Charts 27 11 2006-MiNiSTRY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\German TOP100 Single Charts 27 11 2006-MiNiSTRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\German TOP20 BC 11 12 2006-MiNiSTRY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\German TOP20 BC 11 12 2006-MiNiSTRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\German TOP40 ODC 11 12 2006-MiNiSTRY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\German TOP40 ODC 11 12 2006-MiNiSTRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Getting.Gilliam.2005.DVDRiP.XviD-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Getting.Gilliam.2005.DVDRiP.XviD-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ghost Rider (2007) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ghost Rider (2007) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ghost.Rider.CAM.XviD-ReCode.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ghost.Rider.CAM.XviD-ReCode.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ghost.Rider.TS.XViD-mVs.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ghost.Rider.TS.XViD-mVs.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ghost.World.2001.WS.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ghost.World.2001.WS.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ghostface.Killah.More.Fish.2006.[w .Bonus.Track][Retail][VBR][RS][Covers].zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ghostface.Killah.More.Fish.2006.[w .Bonus.Track][Retail][VBR][RS][Covers].zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore Girls S07E13 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore Girls S07E13 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore Girls S07E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore Girls S07E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S06D04.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-SAiNTS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S06D04.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-SAiNTS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S06D05.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-SAiNTS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S06D05.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-SAiNTS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S06E04.Eiszeit.German.Dubbed.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S06E04.Eiszeit.German.Dubbed.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S06E07.Einundzwanzig.German.Dubbed.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S06E07.Einundzwanzig.German.Dubbed.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S06E10.Geldsegen.German.Dubbed.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S06E10.Geldsegen.German.Dubbed.DVDRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S07E01.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S07E01.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S07E02.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S07E02.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S07E05.HDTV.XViD-YesTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore.Girls.S07E05.HDTV.XViD-YesTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore_Girls.7x14.Farewell_My_Pet.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gilmore_Girls.7x14.Farewell_My_Pet.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gitarrmongot.2004.DVDRip.XviD-DVD-R.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gitarrmongot.2004.DVDRip.XviD-DVD-R.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Giuliani.Time.2005.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-LPD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Giuliani.Time.2005.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-LPD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Goal.2.Living.the.Dream.CAM.XviD-CAMERA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Goal.2.Living.the.Dream.CAM.XviD-CAMERA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\God.Hand.Multi5.PAL.PS2DVD-NextLevel.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\God.Hand.Multi5.PAL.PS2DVD-NextLevel.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Good.Morning.Vietnam.1987.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-PFa.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Good.Morning.Vietnam.1987.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-PFa.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gooey Buns 19 (c) Sineplex DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gooey Buns 19 (c) Sineplex DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Go_to_the_beat_-__The_Desolator_RMX.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Go_to_the_beat_-__The_Desolator_RMX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Grace Jones - La Vie En Rose.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Grace Jones - La Vie En Rose.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Grand.Theft.Auto.2.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Grand.Theft.Auto.2.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Grand.Theft.Auto.USA.RE-REPACK.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Grand.Theft.Auto.USA.RE-REPACK.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Grand.Theft.Auto.USA.REPACK.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Grand.Theft.Auto.USA.REPACK.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Green_Day-Kerplunk-_Remastered_-2007.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Green_Day-Kerplunk-_Remastered_-2007.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Greys Anatomy S01E09 Geheimnisse German DVDRip XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Greys Anatomy S01E09 Geheimnisse German DVDRip XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Greys.Anatomy.S02E27.Der.Tod.und.das.Maedchen.German.SATRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Greys.Anatomy.S02E27.Der.Tod.und.das.Maedchen.German.SATRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Greys.Anatomy.S03E16.720p.HDTV.XviD-BamHD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Greys.Anatomy.S03E16.720p.HDTV.XviD-BamHD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Greys.Anatomy.S03E17.HDTV.XViD-NoTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Greys.Anatomy.S03E17.HDTV.XViD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Greys.Anatomy.S03E17.HR.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Greys.Anatomy.S03E17.HR.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gridiron Gang (2006) DVDR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gridiron Gang (2006) DVDR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gridiron Gang (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gridiron Gang (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Griffin.And.Phoenix.2006.DVDRip.XviD-ZN.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Griffin.And.Phoenix.2006.DVDRip.XviD-ZN.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\GROUND.ZERO.GENESIS.OF.A.NEW.WORLD.GERMAN-POSTMORTEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\GROUND.ZERO.GENESIS.OF.A.NEW.WORLD.GERMAN-POSTMORTEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Grumpy.Old.Men.At.Christmas.2003.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Grumpy.Old.Men.At.Christmas.2003.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gryphon.DVDSCR.STV.DVDR-RUSTLERS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gryphon.DVDSCR.STV.DVDR-RUSTLERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gryphon.DVDSCR.STV.XviD-RUSTLERS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gryphon.DVDSCR.STV.XviD-RUSTLERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\GT.Pro.Series.PAL.WII-SUSHi.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\GT.Pro.Series.PAL.WII-SUSHi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\GTI.Racing-DETONATiON.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\GTI.Racing-DETONATiON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\GTI_RACING_DEUTSCH-STEAMRULES.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\GTI_RACING_DEUTSCH-STEAMRULES.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Guilty Gear X2 Reload (c) ZOO Digital Publishing Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Guilty Gear X2 Reload (c) ZOO Digital Publishing Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Guilty Gear X2 Reload (c) ZOO Digital Publishing Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Guilty Gear X2 Reload (c) ZOO Digital Publishing Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Guns N Roses Live In Chicago (2007) NTSC COMPLETE .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Guns N Roses Live In Chicago (2007) NTSC COMPLETE .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gushing MILFs (c) Vca DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gushing MILFs (c) Vca DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Gwen Stefani - The Sweet Escape.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Half.Nelson.2006.LiMiTED.CUSTOM.SWESUB.NTSC.DVDR-HomeBreWed.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Half.Nelson.2006.LiMiTED.CUSTOM.SWESUB.NTSC.DVDR-HomeBreWed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hancocks.Half.Time.23.02.07.WS.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hancocks.Half.Time.23.02.07.WS.PDTV.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hannibal Rising (2007) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hannibal Rising (2007) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happily N Ever After (2007) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happily N Ever After (2007) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy Feet (2006) DVDSCR NTSC REPACK .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy Feet (2006) DVDSCR NTSC REPACK .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy Feet (2006) DVDSCR NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy Feet (2006) DVDSCR NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy Feet (2006) NTSC FS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy Feet (2006) NTSC FS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy Feet (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy Feet (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy Feet (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy Feet (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy.Feet.R1.NTSC.DVD9-BeStDvD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy.Feet.R1.NTSC.DVD9-BeStDvD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy_Feet_USA_WII-SYNDiCATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Happy_Feet_USA_WII-SYNDiCATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hard Truck Apocalypse (c) Buka Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hard Truck Apocalypse (c) Buka Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hard Truck Apocalypse (c) Buka Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hard Truck Apocalypse (c) Buka Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hard.Candy.DVDRiP.Line.Dubbed.German.XViD-NTG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hard.Candy.DVDRiP.Line.Dubbed.German.XViD-NTG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hardcore Training 6 (c) Red Light District DVDRiP NTSC XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hardcore Training 6 (c) Red Light District DVDRiP NTSC XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hardcore.Climax.16.XviD-SWE6RUS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hardcore.Climax.16.XviD-SWE6RUS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hardstyle_beats_-__The_Desolator_RMX.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hardstyle_beats_-__The_Desolator_RMX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harley-Davidson Motorcycles Race To The Rally (c) Activision Value Intro Outro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harley-Davidson Motorcycles Race To The Rally (c) Activision Value Intro Outro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harley-Davidson Motorcycles Race To The Rally (c) Activision Value Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harley-Davidson Motorcycles Race To The Rally (c) Activision Value Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harley-Davidson Motorcycles Race To The Rally (c) Activision Value Tutorial Movie Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harley-Davidson Motorcycles Race To The Rally (c) Activision Value Tutorial Movie Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harley.Davidson.Motorcycles.Race.To.The.Rally-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harley.Davidson.Motorcycles.Race.To.The.Rally-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harsh Times (2005) NTSC PROPER .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harsh Times (2005) NTSC PROPER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harsh Times (2005) PAL .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harsh Times (2005) PAL .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harsh Times (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harsh Times (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harsh Times (2006) TS SVCD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Harsh Times (2006) TS SVCD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Haufe.Personal.Office.v11.5.DVD.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Haufe.Personal.Office.v11.5.DVD.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hawthorne Heights - Blue Burns Orange.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hawthorne Heights - Blue Burns Orange.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\HDNet.World.Report.S05E05.HDTV.XviD-SYS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\HDNet.World.Report.S05E05.HDTV.XviD-SYS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heading.South.2005.NTSC.LIMITED.COMPLETE.DVDR-IGUANA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heading.South.2005.NTSC.LIMITED.COMPLETE.DVDR-IGUANA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heart.Beating.In.The.Dark.2005.DVDRip.XviD-DVD-R.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heart.Beating.In.The.Dark.2005.DVDRip.XviD-DVD-R.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hedwig.And.The.Angry.Inch.2001.DTS.NTSC.DVDR-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hedwig.And.The.Angry.Inch.2001.DTS.NTSC.DVDR-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\HEIMSPIEL.EISHOCKEYMANAGER.2007.GERMAN-POSTMORTEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\HEIMSPIEL.EISHOCKEYMANAGER.2007.GERMAN-POSTMORTEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hello.Africa.S01E02.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-TS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hello.Africa.S01E02.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-TS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hellraiser.Bloodline.1996.CUSTOM.SWESUB.DVDR-TEAFORTWO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hellraiser.Bloodline.1996.CUSTOM.SWESUB.DVDR-TEAFORTWO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hem.Till.Byn.S7D1.SWEDiSH.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hem.Till.Byn.S7D1.SWEDiSH.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hem.Till.Byn.S7D2.SWEDiSH.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hem.Till.Byn.S7D2.SWEDiSH.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hem.Till.Byn.S7D3.SWEDiSH.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hem.Till.Byn.S7D3.SWEDiSH.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hem.Till.Byn.S8D1.SWEDiSH.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hem.Till.Byn.S8D1.SWEDiSH.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Here.Comes.Peter.Cottontail.The.Movie.2005.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Here.Comes.Peter.Cottontail.The.Movie.2005.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes S01E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes S01E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes S01E14 HR HDTV PROPER XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes S01E14 HR HDTV PROPER XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes S01E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes S01E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.1x15.Run.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.1x15.Run.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.1x16.Unexpected.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.1x16.Unexpected.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.of.Might.And.Magic.V.Hammers.of.Fate.EMUDVD-Unleashed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.of.Might.And.Magic.V.Hammers.of.Fate.EMUDVD-Unleashed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.S01E05.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.S01E05.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.S01E07.HDTV.XviD.PROPER-LOL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.S01E07.HDTV.XviD.PROPER-LOL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.S01E10.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.S01E10.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.S01E12.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Heroes.S01E12.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hi.Again-RoME.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hi.Again-RoME.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hiarcs.10-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hiarcs.10-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\high school musical.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\high school musical.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Higher.Definition.S04E08.HDTV.XviD-SYS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Higher.Definition.S04E08.HDTV.XviD-SYS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Highlander.The.Source.R5.XviD-RUSH.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Highlander.The.Source.R5.XviD-RUSH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hijas.De.Su.Madre.Las.Buenrostro.2006.SPANiSH.NTSC.DVDR-CopyCAT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hijas.De.Su.Madre.Las.Buenrostro.2006.SPANiSH.NTSC.DVDR-CopyCAT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hilary Duff - Why Not.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hilary Duff - Why Not.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\History.Channel.The.Last.Duel.PDTV.XviD-GORE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\History.Channel.The.Last.Duel.PDTV.XviD-GORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hitlers.Helfer.Von.Schirach.2004.NORDIC.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-JAGAD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hitlers.Helfer.Von.Schirach.2004.NORDIC.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-JAGAD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hjerte.Til.Hjerte.EP05.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hjerte.Til.Hjerte.EP05.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Holly.Hobbie.and.Friends.Secret.Adventures.2006.COMPLETE.NTSC.DVDR-INSECTS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Holly.Hobbie.and.Friends.Secret.Adventures.2006.COMPLETE.NTSC.DVDR-INSECTS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hollywoodland (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hollywoodland (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hollywoodland.2006.CUSTOM.SWESUB.DVDR-Hollywoodland.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hollywoodland.2006.CUSTOM.SWESUB.DVDR-Hollywoodland.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Homicide.Life.On.The.Street.Season.7.D03.NTSC.DVDR-NTX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Homicide.Life.On.The.Street.Season.7.D03.NTSC.DVDR-NTX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Homicide.S1D4.NORDIC.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Homicide.S1D4.NORDIC.PAL.DVDR-SoRRY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hos.Jihde.S02E06.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-TS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hos.Jihde.S02E06.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-TS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hot British MILFS (c) Tight-Fit DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hot British MILFS (c) Tight-Fit DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hot Fuzz (2007) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hot Fuzz (2007) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\HOT Uncensored Music Videos.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\HOT Uncensored Music Videos.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hot.Fuzz.CAM.XviD-CAMERA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hot.Fuzz.CAM.XviD-CAMERA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hotel.Babylon.S02E02.HDTV.XviD-BiA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hotel.Babylon.S02E02.HDTV.XviD-BiA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hotel.Babylon.S02E02.HR.HDTV.XviD-GOTHiC.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hotel.Babylon.S02E02.HR.HDTV.XviD-GOTHiC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\House S03E13 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\House S03E13 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\House S03E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\House S03E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\How I Met Your Mother S02E14 HDTV PROPER XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\How I Met Your Mother S02E14 HDTV PROPER XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\How I Met Your Mother S02E14 Monday Night Football HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\How I Met Your Mother S02E14 Monday Night Football HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\How I Met Your Mother S02E15 HDTV REPACK XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\How I Met Your Mother S02E15 HDTV REPACK XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\How I Met Your Mother S02E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\How I Met Your Mother S02E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\How To Eat Fried Worms (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\How To Eat Fried Worms (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Howrah.Bridge.1958.NTSC-DVDR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Howrah.Bridge.1958.NTSC-DVDR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hoyle Board Games 2007 (c) Encore Speech Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hoyle Board Games 2007 (c) Encore Speech Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hoyle Card Games 2007 (c) Encore Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hoyle Card Games 2007 (c) Encore Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Huck.and.the.King.of.Hearts.1993.DVDRip.XviD-AEN.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Huck.and.the.King.of.Hearts.1993.DVDRip.XviD-AEN.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Huge 90's Dance Trax Collection.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Huge 90's Dance Trax Collection.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Human.Remains.S01.PAL.COMPLETE.DVDR-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Human.Remains.S01.PAL.COMPLETE.DVDR-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hunchback.of.Notre.Dame.1939.READ.NFO.iNTERNAL.PAL.DVDR-CULT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hunchback.of.Notre.Dame.1939.READ.NFO.iNTERNAL.PAL.DVDR-CULT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hunters.Video.Smaviltsjakt.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-NewGrp.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hunters.Video.Smaviltsjakt.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-NewGrp.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hunters.Video.Studsarjakt.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-NewGrp.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hunters.Video.Studsarjakt.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-NewGrp.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hustler Hardcore Vault (c) Hustler DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hustler Hardcore Vault (c) Hustler DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hyperballoid Around the World v1.0 Unlocker .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Hyperballoid Around the World v1.0 Unlocker .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I Love Amy Ried (c) New-Sensations DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I Love Amy Ried (c) New-Sensations DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I Love Katja DISC1 (c) New-Sensations DVDRiP REPACK XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I Love Katja DISC1 (c) New-Sensations DVDRiP REPACK XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I Love Katja DISC1 (c) New-Sensations DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I Love Katja DISC1 (c) New-Sensations DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I Love Katja DISC2 (c) New-Sensations DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I Love Katja DISC2 (c) New-Sensations DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I Luv House Pets (c) Mill Publishing Activision.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I Luv House Pets (c) Mill Publishing Activision.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I.Saw.Ben.Barka.Get.Killed.2005.DVDRip.XviD-AFO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\I.Saw.Ben.Barka.Get.Killed.2005.DVDRip.XviD-AFO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ice_Age_2_The_Meltdown_USA_Wii-QwiiF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ice_Age_2_The_Meltdown_USA_Wii-QwiiF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ich.du.und.der.Andere.TELECiNE.German.SVCD-SLH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ich.du.und.der.Andere.TELECiNE.German.SVCD-SLH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ich.Du.und.der.Andere.TELECiNE.German.XviD-21TH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ich.Du.und.der.Andere.TELECiNE.German.XviD-21TH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ideal.S02E06.DVDRip.XviD-GTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ideal.S02E06.DVDRip.XviD-GTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ideal.S02E07.DVDRip.XviD-GTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ideal.S02E07.DVDRip.XviD-GTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ideal.S02E08.DVDRip.XviD-GTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ideal.S02E08.DVDRip.XviD-GTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Idiocracy.2006.NORDIC.PAL.DVDR-iNNSYN.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Idiocracy.2006.NORDIC.PAL.DVDR-iNNSYN.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Idlewild (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Idlewild (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Idlewild (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Idlewild (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Idlewild (2006) PAL .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Idlewild (2006) PAL .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Illustration.2006.DVDRiP.XviD-Ouzo.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Illustration.2006.DVDRiP.XviD-Ouzo.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\IMSI.Floor.Plan.Mega.Symbole.3D.German.DiRFiX-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\IMSI.Floor.Plan.Mega.Symbole.3D.German.DiRFiX-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\IMSI.Floor.Plan.Mega.Symole.3D.German-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\IMSI.Floor.Plan.Mega.Symole.3D.German-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\In Case Of Emergency S01E06 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\In Case Of Emergency S01E06 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\In.den.Sueden.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD-NTG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\In.den.Sueden.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD-NTG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Insider.S10E02.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-ST.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Insider.S10E02.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-ST.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Intel.Visual.Fortran.Compiler.v9.1.040.LINUX.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Intel.Visual.Fortran.Compiler.v9.1.040.LINUX.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Intelligent_License_2_JPN_PSP-BAHAMUT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Intelligent_License_2_JPN_PSP-BAHAMUT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Interaktive.Sprachreise.English.Sprachkurs.2.v10.0.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Interaktive.Sprachreise.English.Sprachkurs.2.v10.0.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\InterVideo.WinDVD.7.Gold.GERMAN-PillePalle.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\InterVideo.WinDVD.7.Gold.GERMAN-PillePalle.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Intimate Invitations 5 (c) Triangle Films DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Intimate Invitations 5 (c) Triangle Films DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Intimate Pleasures (c) Critical X DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Intimate Pleasures (c) Critical X DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Intrigue At Oakhaven Plantation (c) Cindy Pondillo.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Intrigue At Oakhaven Plantation (c) Cindy Pondillo.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Introducing.Janet.1983.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Introducing.Janet.1983.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Invincible (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Invincible (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Invincible (2007) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Invincible (2007) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\IRON MAIDEN - Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\IRON MAIDEN - Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Itz A Black Thang (c) Northstar DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Itz A Black Thang (c) Northstar DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ive Been Sodomized 2 (c) Red-Light DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ive Been Sodomized 2 (c) Red-Light DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jacks Leg Show (c) Digital-Playground DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jacks Leg Show (c) Digital-Playground DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jacks Teen America Mission 17 (c) Digital-Playground DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jacks Teen America Mission 17 (c) Digital-Playground DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jag.Vill.Att.Du.Skall.Veta.2006.STV.SWEDiSH.PAL.DVDR-BBDvDR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jag.Vill.Att.Du.Skall.Veta.2006.STV.SWEDiSH.PAL.DVDR-BBDvDR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jagdfieber.TS.MD.German.XViD-SiMPTY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jagdfieber.TS.MD.German.XViD-SiMPTY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jake_2.0.1x15.720p.HDTV.AC3.2.0.XviD.SD-6.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jake_2.0.1x15.720p.HDTV.AC3.2.0.XviD.SD-6.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\James Blunt - Back to Bedlam.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\James Blunt - Back to Bedlam.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jaws Unleashed (c) Majesco Intro Outro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jaws Unleashed (c) Majesco Intro Outro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jay Leno 2007.02.12 Nicolas Cage HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jay Leno 2007.02.12 Nicolas Cage HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jay Leno 2007.02.13 Dennis Miller HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jay Leno 2007.02.13 Dennis Miller HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jay Leno 2007.03.02 Queen Latifah HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jay Leno 2007.03.02 Queen Latifah HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jay Z - Ragga.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jay Z - Ragga.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jericho S01E13 HDTV PROPER XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jericho S01E13 HDTV PROPER XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jericho.S01E03.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jericho.S01E03.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jericho.S01E05.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jericho.S01E05.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jericho.S01E10.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jericho.S01E10.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jewel Match v1.29 PLUS 1 TRAINER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jewel Match v1.29 PLUS 1 TRAINER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jewel Match v1.29 (c) iWin.com CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jewel Match v1.29 (c) iWin.com CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\John Butler Trio-Funky Tonight.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\John Butler Trio-Funky Tonight.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\John Deere American Farmer Deluxe (c) Bold Games Update V1.30 Cracked .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\John Deere American Farmer Deluxe (c) Bold Games Update V1.30 Cracked .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\John Mellencamp - Freedom's Road.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\John Mellencamp - Freedom's Road.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\John Tucker Must Die (2006) CAM SVCD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\John Tucker Must Die (2006) CAM SVCD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\John Tucker Must Die (2006) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\John Tucker Must Die (2006) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Joint.Task.Force.PROPER-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Joint.Task.Force.PROPER-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jojo - Too Little Too Late.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Jojo - Too Little Too Late.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Joss Stone - Right To Be Wrong.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Joss Stone - Right To Be Wrong.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Juanes - La Camisa Negra.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Juanes - La Camisa Negra.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Junior 10 (c) Chessbase DVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Junior 10 (c) Chessbase DVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Just.Cause-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Just.Cause-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Just.Cause.DVD5-SPiTFiRE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Just.Cause.DVD5-SPiTFiRE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Justin Timberlake - My Love ft. T.I.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Justin Timberlake - My Love ft. T.I.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Justin Timberlake FutureSex LoveSounds.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Justin Timberlake FutureSex LoveSounds.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kaiser.Chiefs.Yours.Truly.Angry.Mob.2007.BONUS.NTSC.MDVDR-Oi.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kaiser.Chiefs.Yours.Truly.Angry.Mob.2007.BONUS.NTSC.MDVDR-Oi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kakuro.XXL.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kakuro.XXL.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kaliedoscope Mixes By Hovi.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kaliedoscope Mixes By Hovi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kalla.Fakta.S33E07.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-ST.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kalla.Fakta.S33E07.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-ST.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Karl.Og.Co.S02E15.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Karl.Og.Co.S02E15.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kaskade v1.0.2 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kaskade v1.0.2 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kettle.Of.Fish.2006.Limited.DVDRiP.XviD-iNTiMiD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kettle.Of.Fish.2006.Limited.DVDRiP.XviD-iNTiMiD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kettle.Of.Fish.2006.LiMiTED.DVDSCR.XViD-QuidaM.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kettle.Of.Fish.2006.LiMiTED.DVDSCR.XViD-QuidaM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kettle.Of.Fish.READ.NFO.Limited.Complete.2006.WS.R1.NTSC.DVDR-JKR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kettle.Of.Fish.READ.NFO.Limited.Complete.2006.WS.R1.NTSC.DVDR-JKR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kicking And Screaming (2005) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kicking And Screaming (2005) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\King.of.Cars.S02E03.HDTV.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\King.of.Cars.S02E03.HDTV.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\King.of.Cars.S02E06.HDTV.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\King.of.Cars.S02E06.HDTV.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\King_of_Fighters_95_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\King_of_Fighters_95_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Klick DVDRiP LD German XViD-21TH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Klick DVDRiP LD German XViD-21TH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Klick.DVDRiP.LD.German.SVCD-SLH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Klick.DVDRiP.LD.German.SVCD-SLH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kool Savas - Raps sind unsere Waffe.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kool Savas - Raps sind unsere Waffe.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kuduz.1989.DVDRip.XviD-MESS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kuduz.1989.DVDRip.XviD-MESS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kujibiki_Ambulance_JAP_PS2DVD-GANT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kujibiki_Ambulance_JAP_PS2DVD-GANT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kylie Minogue - Ultimate Kylie.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kylie Minogue - Ultimate Kylie.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kylie_Minogue-Showgirl_Homecoming_Live-2CD-2007.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Kylie_Minogue-Showgirl_Homecoming_Live-2CD-2007.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\LA.FUGA-EN.DIRECTO.2006.PAL.MDVDR-AMRCMPG.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\LA.FUGA-EN.DIRECTO.2006.PAL.MDVDR-AMRCMPG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lady In The Water (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lady In The Water (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lady Scarface DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lady Scarface DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lady.in.the.Water.Das.Maedchen.aus.dem.Wasser.German.2006.AC3.DVDRIP.XVID-GM4F.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lady.in.the.Water.Das.Maedchen.aus.dem.Wasser.German.2006.AC3.DVDRIP.XVID-GM4F.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\LadyHawke.1985.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-420RipZ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\LadyHawke.1985.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-420RipZ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Langrisser_I_and_II_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Langrisser_I_and_II_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lara Croft Tomb Raider Cradle Of Life (2003) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lara Croft Tomb Raider Cradle Of Life (2003) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lara Croft Tomb Raider (2001) PAL READNFO MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lara Croft Tomb Raider (2001) PAL READNFO MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las Vegas S02E14 Die Rache einer Frau German DVDRip TV Dubbed XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las Vegas S02E14 Die Rache einer Frau German DVDRip TV Dubbed XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las Vegas S04E05 HDTV XviD-XOR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las Vegas S04E05 HDTV XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las Vegas S04E16 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las Vegas S04E16 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las.Vegas.S02E11.Silver.Star.German.DVDRip.TV.Dubbed.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las.Vegas.S02E11.Silver.Star.German.DVDRip.TV.Dubbed.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las.Vegas.S04E02.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las.Vegas.S04E02.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las.Vegas.S04E07.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las.Vegas.S04E07.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las.Vegas.S04E08.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las.Vegas.S04E08.HDTV.XviD-LOL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Last.Man.Standing.1996.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-CULTXviD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Last.Man.Standing.1996.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-CULTXviD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Last.Train.To.Freo.2006.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Last.Train.To.Freo.2006.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las_Vegas.4x13.Pharaoh_Nuff.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las_Vegas.4x13.Pharaoh_Nuff.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las_Vegas.4x14.The_Burning_Bedouin.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Las_Vegas.4x14.The_Burning_Bedouin.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Later.With.Jools.Holland.S28E01.HR.HDTV.XviD-hV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Later.With.Jools.Holland.S28E01.HR.HDTV.XviD-hV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Later.With.Jools.Holland.S28E02.HR.HDTV.XviD-hV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Later.With.Jools.Holland.S28E02.HR.HDTV.XviD-hV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Later.With.Jools.Holland.S28E03.HR.HDTV.XviD-hV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Later.With.Jools.Holland.S28E03.HR.HDTV.XviD-hV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Law And Order Criminal Intent S06E13 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Law And Order Criminal Intent S06E13 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Law And Order Special Victims Unit S08E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Law And Order Special Victims Unit S08E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Law And Order SVU S08E13 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Law And Order SVU S08E13 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Law.and.Order.S17E15.720p.HDTV.x264-CTU.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Law.and.Order.S17E15.720p.HDTV.x264-CTU.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Leann Rimes - Unchained Melody.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Leann Rimes - Unchained Melody.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lecia_Virtual_Explorer_v3.1-FCNiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lecia_Virtual_Explorer_v3.1-FCNiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\LECTRA FORMARIS V5R1C1-MAGNiTUDE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\LECTRA FORMARIS V5R1C1-MAGNiTUDE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - In Through The Out Door.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - In Through The Out Door.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin II.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin III.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin III.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin IV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin IV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - Presence.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - Presence.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - Remasters.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Led Zeppelin - Remasters.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Left.Behind.Eternal.Forces-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Left.Behind.Eternal.Forces-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Legend_of_Heroes_III_Song_of_the_Ocean_USA_PSP-pSyPSP.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Legend_of_Heroes_III_Song_of_the_Ocean_USA_PSP-pSyPSP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Legion.Of.Superheroes.S01E09.DSR.XviD-SSTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Legion.Of.Superheroes.S01E09.DSR.XviD-SSTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lego Star Wars 2 (c) LucasArt Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lego Star Wars 2 (c) LucasArt Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lego.Star.Wars.2.The.Original.Trilogy-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lego.Star.Wars.2.The.Original.Trilogy-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\LEGO_Star_Wars_II_The_Original_Trilogy_Clone.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\LEGO_Star_Wars_II_The_Original_Trilogy_Clone.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lemony.Snickets.Series.of.Unfortunate.Events.2004.WS.iNT.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lemony.Snickets.Series.of.Unfortunate.Events.2004.WS.iNT.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lets Go To Prison (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lets Go To Prison (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lets Go To Prison (2006) UNRATED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lets Go To Prison (2006) UNRATED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lets Ride Silver Buckle Stables (c) Valuesoft.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lets Ride Silver Buckle Stables (c) Valuesoft.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lets Scare Jessica To Death (1971) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lets Scare Jessica To Death (1971) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lets.Go.To.Prison.TS.XviD-RUSTLERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lets.Go.To.Prison.TS.XviD-RUSTLERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lex Steele XXX 7 (c) Mercenary DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lex Steele XXX 7 (c) Mercenary DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lexikon.Sicherheit.und.Gesundheit.bei.der.Arbeit.v9.0.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lexikon.Sicherheit.und.Gesundheit.bei.der.Arbeit.v9.0.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lexware Taxman 2007 v13 German-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lexware Taxman 2007 v13 German-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lexware.Faktura.und.Auftrag.2007.Plus.v11.0.Proper.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lexware.Faktura.und.Auftrag.2007.Plus.v11.0.Proper.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lichter.der.Vorstadt.DVDRiP.MD.German.MERRY.XMAS.XViD-SKA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lichter.der.Vorstadt.DVDRiP.MD.German.MERRY.XMAS.XViD-SKA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lick Dat ***** 2 (c) Vengeance-XXX DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lick Dat ***** 2 (c) Vengeance-XXX DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Life.and.Lyrics.LIMITED.FINAL.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-GINUWINE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Life.and.Lyrics.LIMITED.FINAL.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-GINUWINE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Life.on.Mars.S02E03.WS.PDTV.iNTERNAL.XviD-SFM.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Life.on.Mars.S02E03.WS.PDTV.iNTERNAL.XviD-SFM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lil Flip - Game Over-Explicit.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lil Flip - Game Over-Explicit.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Limo Bimbos 4 (c) 5th Element DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Limo Bimbos 4 (c) 5th Element DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lincoln Heights S01E06 XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lincoln Heights S01E06 XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\LinkLines v1.3.1 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\LinkLines v1.3.1 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Liszt - Jorge Bolet.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Liszt - Jorge Bolet.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little Britain (c) Game Republic.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little Britain (c) Game Republic.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little Children (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little Children (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little Miss Sunshine (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little Miss Sunshine (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little Miss Sunshine (2006) PAL .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little Miss Sunshine (2006) PAL .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little Miss Sunshine (2006) SCREENER .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little Miss Sunshine (2006) SCREENER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Man.TS.LD.CD2.Repack.German.SVCD.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Man.TS.LD.CD2.Repack.German.SVCD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Man.TS.LD.German.SVCD.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Man.TS.LD.German.SVCD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Man.TS.LD.German.Xvid-devil.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Man.TS.LD.German.Xvid-devil.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Miss.Sunshine.2006.LiMiTED.PAL.NL.DVDr-PaTHe.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Miss.Sunshine.2006.LiMiTED.PAL.NL.DVDr-PaTHe.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Miss.Sunshine.2006.MULTiSUBS.PAL.DVDR-SUBTiTLES.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Miss.Sunshine.2006.MULTiSUBS.PAL.DVDR-SUBTiTLES.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Miss.Sunshine.SCREENER.MD.German.XViD-SKA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Little.Miss.Sunshine.SCREENER.MD.German.XViD-SKA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Living.Free.1972.PAL.DVDR-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Living.Free.1972.PAL.DVDR-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Loaded.Weapon.1993.iNTERNAL.PAL.NL.DVDR-iNTERNALS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Loaded.Weapon.1993.iNTERNAL.PAL.NL.DVDR-iNTERNALS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Local H - 07. No Problem.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Local H - 07. No Problem.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Loch Ness Monster The Ultimate Experiment XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Loch Ness Monster The Ultimate Experiment XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lock Load And Swallow 2 (c) Acid Rain DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lock Load And Swallow 2 (c) Acid Rain DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Logical Crossroads v1.51 (c) VL Software.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Logical Crossroads v1.51 (c) VL Software.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\London Taxi Rushour (c) Metro 3D.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\London Taxi Rushour (c) Metro 3D.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\London.Taxi.Rushour-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\London.Taxi.Rushour-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah (Finland, Esc 2006 Athens).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah (Finland, Esc 2006 Athens).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lordi - The Arockalypse.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lordi - The Arockalypse.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lost In Lust (c) Critical-X DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lost In Lust (c) Critical-X DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lost S03E07 Not In Portland HDTV XViD HR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lost S03E07 Not In Portland HDTV XViD HR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lost S03E10 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lost S03E10 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lost.S03E09.720p.HDTV.x264-CTU.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lost.S03E09.720p.HDTV.x264-CTU.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lost_Vikings_2_Norse_by_Norsewest_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lost_Vikings_2_Norse_by_Norsewest_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Love and Rockets - Love And Rockets.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Love and Rockets - Love And Rockets.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lucinda Green's Equestrian Challenge (c) Red Mile Entertainment.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lucinda Green's Equestrian Challenge (c) Red Mile Entertainment.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ludacris - Blue Berry Yum Yum.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ludacris - Blue Berry Yum Yum.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ludacris - Move *****.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ludacris - Move *****.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lumidee - Never Leave You (Coin Illegal Club Rmx).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Lumidee - Never Leave You (Coin Illegal Club Rmx).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Luminator.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Luminator.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Macbeth.1948.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Macbeth.1948.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Maceo Parker - My Baby Loves You.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Maceo Parker - My Baby Loves You.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Machine.2007.DVDRip.XviD-TrusT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Machine.2007.DVDRip.XviD-TrusT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Madden.2003.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Madden.2003.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Madden_NFL_07_PAL_Wii-WiiERD.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Madden_NFL_07_PAL_Wii-WiiERD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Made Man (c) Silverback Entertainment Intro Outro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Made Man (c) Silverback Entertainment Intro Outro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Madeinusa.2006.DVDRip.XviD-MESS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Madeinusa.2006.DVDRip.XviD-MESS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Madonna - The Confessions Tour [Live] (2007).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Madonna - The Confessions Tour [Live] (2007).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MADtv.S12E14.PDTV.XviD-BlueTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MADtv.S12E14.PDTV.XviD-BlueTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Maelstrom (c) KDV Games CLONEDVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Maelstrom (c) KDV Games CLONEDVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Magic Ball 3 build 1660 (c) alawar.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Magic Ball 3 build 1660 (c) alawar.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Magic.Moments.Of.MotoGP.DVDRip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Magic.Moments.Of.MotoGP.DVDRip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Magix.Filme.auf.CD.and.DVD.6.GERMAN-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Magix.Filme.auf.CD.and.DVD.6.GERMAN-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Magix.Music.Cleaning.Lab.2007.Deluxe.GERMAN.PROPER-SHooTERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Magix.Music.Cleaning.Lab.2007.Deluxe.GERMAN.PROPER-SHooTERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mahjong Escape Ancient Japan v1.0.0.1 Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mahjong Escape Ancient Japan v1.0.0.1 Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MahJong Suite 2007 v4.0 KeyGen Only .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MahJong Suite 2007 v4.0 KeyGen Only .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mahjong_Haoh_Portable_Jansou_Battle_JPN_PSP-BAHAMUT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mahjong_Haoh_Portable_Jansou_Battle_JPN_PSP-BAHAMUT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Man Of The Year (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Man Of The Year (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Man Of The Year (2006) R5 .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Man Of The Year (2006) R5 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Man.Stroke.Woman.S02E05.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Man.Stroke.Woman.S02E05.WS.PDTV.XviD-RiVER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Map_and_Guide_Professional_v13.0_Deutschland_City_GERMAN-CYGiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Map_and_Guide_Professional_v13.0_Deutschland_City_GERMAN-CYGiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Map_and_Guide_Professional_v13.0_Karte_Mitteleuropa_City_GERMAN-CYGiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Map_and_Guide_Professional_v13.0_Karte_Mitteleuropa_City_GERMAN-CYGiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Marianne.Faithfull.sings.Kurt.Weill.1997.NTSC.COMPLETE.MDVDR-JUST.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Marianne.Faithfull.sings.Kurt.Weill.1997.NTSC.COMPLETE.MDVDR-JUST.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Marie Antoinette (2006) PAL .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Marie Antoinette (2006) PAL .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mariza.Concerto.Em.Lisboa.2006.PAL.PORTUGUESE.MDVDR-JUST.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mariza.Concerto.Em.Lisboa.2006.PAL.PORTUGUESE.MDVDR-JUST.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mark Oh - Fade To Grey (Remix).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mark Oh - Fade To Grey (Remix).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mars.To.Earth-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mars.To.Earth-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Marvel_Ultimate_Alliance_USA_Wii-Goomba.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Marvel_Ultimate_Alliance_USA_Wii-Goomba.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mary J Blige - Love @ 1st Sight (Featuring Method Man).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mary J Blige - Love @ 1st Sight (Featuring Method Man).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mary J Blige-Mary J Blige And Friends-(Retail)-2006-CNS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mary J Blige-Mary J Blige And Friends-(Retail)-2006-CNS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Masters Of Horror S02E13 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Masters Of Horror S02E13 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Masters.Of.Horror.Pelts.2006.NTSC.DVDR-IGUANA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Masters.Of.Horror.Pelts.2006.NTSC.DVDR-IGUANA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Masters.Of.Horror.Pelts.2006.NTSC.DVDR-NTX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Masters.Of.Horror.Pelts.2006.NTSC.DVDR-NTX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Match.Of.The.Day.17.02.07.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Match.Of.The.Day.17.02.07.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Material.Girls.2006.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-LUXOR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Material.Girls.2006.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-LUXOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MATERIALISE.MIMICS.V10.01-MAGNiTUDE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MATERIALISE.MIMICS.V10.01-MAGNiTUDE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mathworks.Matlab.R2006b-ACMEiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mathworks.Matlab.R2006b-ACMEiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Matthew Florianz - Downflow(2004)_CD2.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Matthew Florianz - Downflow(2004)_CD2.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mb.AEC.Ing.plus.V2007.003.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mb.AEC.Ing.plus.V2007.003.GERMAN-SHooTERS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MDickie Hard Time v1.0 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MDickie Hard Time v1.0 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Medieval.2.Total.War-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Medieval.2.Total.War-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Medieval.2.Total.War.GERMAN-JiNi.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Medieval.2.Total.War.GERMAN-JiNi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Medium S03E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Medium S03E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Medium.3x13.Second_Opinion.PROPER.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Medium.3x13.Second_Opinion.PROPER.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Medium.S03E13.720p.HDTV.x264-YesTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Medium.S03E13.720p.HDTV.x264-YesTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Megaman.X4.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Megaman.X4.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Megaman.X5.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Megaman.X5.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Canasta v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Canasta v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Cribbage v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Cribbage v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Euchre And Ecarte v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Euchre And Ecarte v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Gin Rummy v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Gin Rummy v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Pinochle And Bezique v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Pinochle And Bezique v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Piquet v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Piquet v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Rummy 500 v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MeggieSoft Rummy 500 v2007.70117 (c) MeggieSoft Games Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Melanie C - If That Were Me.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Melanie C - If That Were Me.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Melodifestivalen.2007.Deltavling.3.SWEDiSH.PDTV.AC3.5.1.XviD-DiTS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Melodifestivalen.2007.Deltavling.3.SWEDiSH.PDTV.AC3.5.1.XviD-DiTS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Men.Of.War.1994.WS.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Men.Of.War.1994.WS.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Metal_Gear_Solid_VR_Missions_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Metal_Gear_Solid_VR_Missions_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Metal_Slug_Anthology_EUR_PROPER_PSP-BAHAMUT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Metal_Slug_Anthology_EUR_PROPER_PSP-BAHAMUT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Metal_Slug_Anthology_USA_WII-SYNDiCATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Metal_Slug_Anthology_USA_WII-SYNDiCATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Metamorphosis.R5.XviD-NascenT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Metamorphosis.R5.XviD-NascenT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Meteor.Blade.GERMAN-GRATIS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Meteor.Blade.GERMAN-GRATIS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Miami Ink S04E11 XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Miami Ink S04E11 XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Miami Vice (2006) DVDRiP WS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Miami Vice (2006) DVDRiP WS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Miami Vice (2006) TS SVCD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Miami Vice (2006) TS SVCD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Miami.Vice.TELECiNE.LD.German.SVCD.READ.NFO-SLH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Miami.Vice.TELECiNE.LD.German.SVCD.READ.NFO-SLH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Miami.Vice.TS.LD.German.XViD.Repack-SLH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Miami.Vice.TS.LD.German.XViD.Repack-SLH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Customer Care Framework Version 2005 For NET 2 0 SUB100-XiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Customer Care Framework Version 2005 For NET 2 0 SUB100-XiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Office Business Contact Manager 2007-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Office Business Contact Manager 2007-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Windows Vista 64Bit Build 5744 DVD-WinBeta.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Windows Vista 64Bit Build 5744 DVD-WinBeta.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Windows Vista Activation Workaround READ NFO-iND.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Windows Vista Activation Workaround READ NFO-iND.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Windows Vista Build 5728 Automated Installation Kit DVD-BetaInsiders.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Windows Vista Build 5728 Automated Installation Kit DVD-BetaInsiders.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Windows XP Pro x64 With SP2 Beta Refresh 2-LH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft Windows XP Pro x64 With SP2 Beta Refresh 2-LH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Dynamics.GP.v9.0.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Dynamics.GP.v9.0.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Encarta.Enzyklopaedie.Premium.2007.DVD.German-MooBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Encarta.Enzyklopaedie.Premium.2007.DVD.German-MooBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.ISA.Server.2006.Enterprise.Edition-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.ISA.Server.2006.Enterprise.Edition-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Mappoint.Europa.2006.GERMAN.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Mappoint.Europa.2006.GERMAN.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.MSDN.Library.for.Visual.Studio.Team.Edition.for.Database.Professionals-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.MSDN.Library.for.Visual.Studio.Team.Edition.for.Database.Professionals-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Office.Groove.Server.2007.x64-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Office.Groove.Server.2007.x64-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Office.SharePoint.Server.2007.Standard.and.Enterprise.x86.and.x64-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Office.SharePoint.Server.2007.Standard.and.Enterprise.x86.and.x64-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Server.2003.R2.Datacenter.Edition.VOL.Happy.Mid-Autumn.Festival-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Server.2003.R2.Datacenter.Edition.VOL.Happy.Mid-Autumn.Festival-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Server.2003.R2.Datacenter.Edition.VOL.X64-ZWTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Server.2003.R2.Datacenter.Edition.VOL.X64-ZWTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Vista.64Bit.Build.5744.DVD-WinBeta.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Vista.64Bit.Build.5744.DVD-WinBeta.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.VISTA.64BIT.EN.FR.DE.MUI.DVD-EcHoS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MICROSOFT.WINDOWS.VISTA.64BIT.EN.FR.DE.MUI.DVD-EcHoS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Vista.Activation.Workaround.READ.NFO-iND.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Vista.Activation.Workaround.READ.NFO-iND.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Vista.Build.5728.Automated.Installation.Kit.DVD-BetaInsiders.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Vista.Build.5728.Automated.Installation.Kit.DVD-BetaInsiders.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Vista.Enterprise.x64.German.NFOFiX-BetaInsiders.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.Vista.Enterprise.x64.German.NFOFiX-BetaInsiders.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.XP.Professional.Corporate.SP2.Integrated.December.2006.German-BetaInsiders.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft.Windows.XP.Professional.Corporate.SP2.Integrated.December.2006.German-BetaInsiders.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft_Flight_Simulator_X_Deluxe-Razor1911.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft_Flight_Simulator_X_Deluxe-Razor1911.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft_ISA_Sever_2006_Enterprise_Edition_GERMAN-CYGiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft_ISA_Sever_2006_Enterprise_Edition_GERMAN-CYGiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft_Office_Business_Contact_Manager_2007_GERMAN-CYGiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Microsoft_Office_Business_Contact_Manager_2007_GERMAN-CYGiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Middletown.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-ORiGiNAL.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Middletown.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-ORiGiNAL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mimaki.FineCut.7.0.1.for.CorelDRAW.MULTILANGUAGE.ISO-SiGNMAKER.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mimaki.FineCut.7.0.1.for.CorelDRAW.MULTILANGUAGE.ISO-SiGNMAKER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mimaki.FineCut.7.for.CorelDRAW.MULTILANGUAGE.ISO-SiGNMAKER.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mimaki.FineCut.7.for.CorelDRAW.MULTILANGUAGE.ISO-SiGNMAKER.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Missile Commander XP v1.2 (c) SB-Software Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Missile Commander XP v1.2 (c) SB-Software Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mobb Deep - When You Hear The....zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mobb Deep - When You Hear The....zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Moby - Sleep Alone.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Moby - Sleep Alone.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monk S05E16 XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monk S05E16 XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monopoly Here And Now v1.0.7.110 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monopoly Here And Now v1.0.7.110 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monster.2003.WS.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monster.2003.WS.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monster.House.TC.LD.German.XViD-ViRUS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monster.House.TC.LD.German.XViD-ViRUS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monster.House.TS.LD.German.VCD-ViRUS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monster.House.TS.LD.German.VCD-ViRUS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monty_Python_and_the_Holy_Grail_R2_EUR_MULTi3_UMDMOVIE_PSP-BAHAMUT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Monty_Python_and_the_Holy_Grail_R2_EUR_MULTi3_UMDMOVIE_PSP-BAHAMUT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Moon_Remix_RPG_Adventure_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Moon_Remix_RPG_Adventure_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mortal_Kombat_2_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mortal_Kombat_2_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04.Extra.Access.All.Areas.Eerie.In.The.Eastend.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04.Extra.Access.All.Areas.Eerie.In.The.Eastend.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04.Extra.Access.All.Areas.Mayhem.In.Manchester.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04.Extra.Access.All.Areas.Mayhem.In.Manchester.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04.Extra.Access.All.Areas.Nightmare.On.Elstree.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04.Extra.Access.All.Areas.Nightmare.On.Elstree.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04.Extra.Access.All.Areas.Terror.In.Torbay.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04.Extra.Access.All.Areas.Terror.In.Torbay.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04.Extra.Access.All.Areas.The.Darkness.Begins.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04.Extra.Access.All.Areas.The.Darkness.Begins.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04E01.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04E01.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04E02.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04E02.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04E03.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04E03.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04E04.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04E04.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04E05.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Most.Haunted.Live.S04E05.DVDrip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mother ****ing Cream Pie Gang Bang 2 (c) Devils Film DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mother ****ing Cream Pie Gang Bang 2 (c) Devils Film DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mr And Mrs Smith (2005) 2DISC READNFO 1080i HDTV HDDVD NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mr And Mrs Smith (2005) 2DISC READNFO 1080i HDTV HDDVD NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mr.Men.The.Original.Series.S01.PAL.COMPLETE.DVDR-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mr.Men.The.Original.Series.S01.PAL.COMPLETE.DVDR-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mr.Men.The.Original.Series.S02.PAL.COMPLETE.DVDR-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mr.Men.The.Original.Series.S02.PAL.COMPLETE.DVDR-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mr.Moto.Takes.a.Vacation.1939.DVDRip.XviD-VH-PROD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mr.Moto.Takes.a.Vacation.1939.DVDRip.XviD-VH-PROD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MSC EASY5 v2005 R1 2 ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MSC EASY5 v2005 R1 2 ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MSC.EASY5.v2005.R1.2.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MSC.EASY5.v2005.R1.2.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Murs.316.Presents.Walk.Like.A.Man.2005.NTSC.DVDR-RAGEDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Murs.316.Presents.Walk.Like.A.Man.2005.NTSC.DVDR-RAGEDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Music.And.Lyrics.CAM.XviD-CAMERA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Music.And.Lyrics.CAM.XviD-CAMERA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MVP Jenna Jameson (c) Wicked Pictures DVDRiP REPACK XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MVP Jenna Jameson (c) Wicked Pictures DVDRiP REPACK XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MVP Jenna Jameson (c) Wicked Pictures DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\MVP Jenna Jameson (c) Wicked Pictures DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\My Baby Cheatin And I Busted Dat ***** (c) West Coast DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\My Baby Cheatin And I Busted Dat ***** (c) West Coast DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\My Chemical Romance - Famous Last Words.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\My Super Ex Girlfriend (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\My Super Ex Girlfriend (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\My.Name.Is.Earl.S02E18.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\My.Name.Is.Earl.S02E18.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\My.Name.Is.Earl.S02E18.HR.HDTV.XViD-YesTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\My.Name.Is.Earl.S02E18.HR.HDTV.XViD-YesTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mylo vs. Miami Sound Machine - Doctor Pressure.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Mylo vs. Miami Sound Machine - Doctor Pressure.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nachtrit.2006.PAL.DVDR-LUXOR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nachtrit.2006.PAL.DVDR-LUXOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nachts.im.Museum.TS.LD.German.XViD-NTG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nachts.im.Museum.TS.LD.German.XViD-NTG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Box Set 02 Vol 01 DVDR NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Box Set 02 Vol 01 DVDR NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Box Set 02 Vol 02 DVDR NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Box Set 02 Vol 02 DVDR NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Box Set 02 Vol 03 DVDR NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Box Set 02 Vol 03 DVDR NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep14 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep14 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep15 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep15 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep16 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep16 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep17 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep17 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep18 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep18 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep19 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep19 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep20 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep20 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep21 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep21 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep22 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep22 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep23 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep23 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep24 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep24 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep25 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto Uncut Ep25 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto.S03E23.DSR.XviD-FpN.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naruto.S03E23.DSR.XviD-FpN.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nas ft. Puff Daddy - Hate Me Now.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nas ft. Puff Daddy - Hate Me Now.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Adventure Challange E09 Blinded On The Mountian PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Adventure Challange E09 Blinded On The Mountian PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Adventure Challenge E10 In Search Of Mountaints And Molehills PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Adventure Challenge E10 In Search Of Mountaints And Molehills PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Animal Miracles Hockey Dog PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Animal Miracles Hockey Dog PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Animal Miracles Leap Of Faith PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Animal Miracles Leap Of Faith PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Battle Of Lepanto PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Battle Of Lepanto PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Deadly Arts Kalaripayattu PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Deadly Arts Kalaripayattu PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Eco Challenge Borneo S10E01 PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Eco Challenge Borneo S10E01 PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Elephant PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Elephant PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Frontiers Of Construction Egnatia Odos PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Frontiers Of Construction Egnatia Odos PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Frontiers Of Construction No Way Out PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Frontiers Of Construction No Way Out PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Frontiers Of Construction S03E04 PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Frontiers Of Construction S03E04 PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Frontiers Of Construction S03E07 PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Frontiers Of Construction S03E07 PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Great Bear Rainforest PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Great Bear Rainforest PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Is It Real S02E15 The Nostradamus Effect PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Is It Real S02E15 The Nostradamus Effect PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Living Treasures Of Japan PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Living Treasures Of Japan PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Megacities Mumbai PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Megacities Mumbai PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Megastructures Megabridges Greece PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Megastructures Megabridges Greece PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Rain Forest PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Rain Forest PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Realm Of The Alligator PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Realm Of The Alligator PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Sea Hunters The Marie Celeste Ghost Ship PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Sea Hunters The Marie Celeste Ghost Ship PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic The Dark Side Of Everest PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic The Dark Side Of Everest PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic The Grizzlies PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic The Grizzlies PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic The Sea Hunters From Wrecks To Riches PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic The Sea Hunters From Wrecks To Riches PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Treasure Seekers Glories Of Angkor Wat PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Treasure Seekers Glories Of Angkor Wat PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Worlds Greatest Gambling Scams S01E07 PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National Geographic Worlds Greatest Gambling Scams S01E07 PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Die.Erde.2.0.DVD.GERMAN-MooBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Die.Erde.2.0.DVD.GERMAN-MooBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Hunter.Hunted.The.Silent.Stalker.WS.PDTV.XviD-G4L.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Hunter.Hunted.The.Silent.Stalker.WS.PDTV.XviD-G4L.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Light.At.The.Edge.Of.The.World.The.Wayfinders.WS.PDTV.XviD-G4L.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Light.At.The.Edge.Of.The.World.The.Wayfinders.WS.PDTV.XviD-G4L.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Nuclear.Terrorists.Blind.Horizons.PDTV.XviD-GORE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Nuclear.Terrorists.Blind.Horizons.PDTV.XviD-GORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Race.To.The.Moon.PDTV.XviD-iNGOT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Race.To.The.Moon.PDTV.XviD-iNGOT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Race.To.The.Moon.REPACK.PDTV.XviD-iNGOT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Race.To.The.Moon.REPACK.PDTV.XviD-iNGOT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Two.Years.In.Galapagos.PDTV.XviD-G4L.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\National.Geographic.Two.Years.In.Galapagos.PDTV.XviD-G4L.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Natures.Calendar.S02E05.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Natures.Calendar.S02E05.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Naughty Blondes (c) 18 Teens DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Navigon.Mobile.Navigator.6.Europe.Map-WaXTration.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Navigon.Mobile.Navigator.6.Europe.Map-WaXTration.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NavisWorks.JetStream.v5.2.3.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NavisWorks.JetStream.v5.2.3.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NAVTEQ.Opel.Vauxhall.CD70.Deutschland.and.Major.Roads.of.Europe.2006.2007.German-MooBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NAVTEQ.Opel.Vauxhall.CD70.Deutschland.and.Major.Roads.of.Europe.2006.2007.German-MooBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NBA.Action.02.15.07.DSR.XviD-Hype.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NBA.Action.02.15.07.DSR.XviD-Hype.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NBA.Live.02.16.2007.DSRiP.XviD-BBV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NBA.Live.02.16.2007.DSRiP.XviD-BBV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NBA.Street.Series.Volume.4.Class.Of.03.2007.NTSC.DVDR-NTX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NBA.Street.Series.Volume.4.Class.Of.03.2007.NTSC.DVDR-NTX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NBA_Jam_Extreme_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NBA_Jam_Extreme_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NCIS S04E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NCIS S04E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NCIS S04E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NCIS S04E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NCIS.4x05.Dead_And_Unburied.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NCIS.4x05.Dead_And_Unburied.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Need.for.Speed.Carbon.CHEAT.CODES-Unleashed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Need.for.Speed.Carbon.CHEAT.CODES-Unleashed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Need.for.Speed.Carbon.Collectors.Edition.KeyGen-iNDUCT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Need.for.Speed.Carbon.Collectors.Edition.KeyGen-iNDUCT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Need.for.Speed.Carbon.GERMAN-JiNi.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Need.for.Speed.Carbon.GERMAN-JiNi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Neko Case and Her Boyfriends - Duchess.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Neko Case and Her Boyfriends - Duchess.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nelly Furtado - Say It Right.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nelly Furtado - Say It Right.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nero.Photo.Show.Express.4.5.2045.MULTiLANGUAGE-PillePalle.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nero.Photo.Show.Express.4.5.2045.MULTiLANGUAGE-PillePalle.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nero7.Essential.CD.Suite.2.MULTiLANGUAGE.NFOFIX-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nero7.Essential.CD.Suite.2.MULTiLANGUAGE.NFOFIX-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NEW Young Buck - Buck The World [Retail] [2007] NEW .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NEW Young Buck - Buck The World [Retail] [2007] NEW .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\New RingTones.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\New RingTones.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\New.Wedding.Stories.S01E04.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\New.Wedding.Stories.S01E04.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Newcastle United Quiz.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Newcastle United Quiz.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Newman-Haas_Racing_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Newman-Haas_Racing_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NFL.Street.3.PAL.PS2DVD-LoCAL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NFL.Street.3.PAL.PS2DVD-LoCAL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NFL_Blitz_2001_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NFL_Blitz_2001_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NFL_Street_3_EUR_PROPER_PSP-DARKFORCE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NFL_Street_3_EUR_PROPER_PSP-DARKFORCE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NFL_Xtreme_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NFL_Xtreme_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NHL.2007.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NHL.2007.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NHL.Canucks.Vs.Ducks.20.02.07.PDTV.XViD-SomeTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NHL.Canucks.Vs.Ducks.20.02.07.PDTV.XViD-SomeTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NHL.Penguins.Vs.Devils.16.02.07.PDTV.XViD-SomeTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NHL.Penguins.Vs.Devils.16.02.07.PDTV.XViD-SomeTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NHL.Sharks.Vs.Capitals.21.02.07.PDTV.XViD-SomeTV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NHL.Sharks.Vs.Capitals.21.02.07.PDTV.XViD-SomeTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NHRA.Drag.Racing.Quarter.Mile.Showdown-JFKPC.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NHRA.Drag.Racing.Quarter.Mile.Showdown-JFKPC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NI.LabView.Professional.v8.2.1.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NI.LabView.Professional.v8.2.1.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NI.LabVIEW.v8.2.1.Embedded.Development.Module.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NI.LabVIEW.v8.2.1.Embedded.Development.Module.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NI.LabVIEW.v8.2.Touch.Panel.Module.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NI.LabVIEW.v8.2.Touch.Panel.Module.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nickelback - Old Enough.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nickelback - Old Enough.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Night Watch (c) CDV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Night Watch (c) CDV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Night.at.the.Museum.2006.PROPER.R5.Line.xVID-LRC.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Night.at.the.Museum.2006.PROPER.R5.Line.xVID-LRC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Night.At.The.Museum.PROPER.TS.XViD-mVs.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Night.At.The.Museum.PROPER.TS.XViD-mVs.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nighty.Night.S02.PAL.COMPLETE.DVDR-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nighty.Night.S02.PAL.COMPLETE.DVDR-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E07 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E07 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E08 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E08 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E09 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E09 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E10 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E10 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E11 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E11 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E12 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense E12 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense Vol 04 (2006) DVDR NTSC COMPLETE .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ninja Nonsense Vol 04 (2006) DVDR NTSC COMPLETE .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nip.Tuck.S04E14.DSR.XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nip.Tuck.S04E14.DSR.XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Norah Jones - Not too late VÖ 26.01.2007 320 kbit .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Norah Jones - Not too late VÖ 26.01.2007 320 kbit .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Norbit (2007) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Norbit (2007) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Norbit.TS.XviD-20th.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Norbit.TS.XviD-20th.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Not Another Teen Movie (2001) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Not Another Teen Movie (2001) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Notes.On.A.Scandal.DVDSCR.XviD-CANALSTREET.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Notes.On.A.Scandal.DVDSCR.XviD-CANALSTREET.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Novastar - Wrong.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Novastar - Wrong.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nowhere.1997.PROPER.DVDRip.XViD-VH-PROD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Nowhere.1997.PROPER.DVDRip.XViD-VH-PROD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NRA Varmint Hunter (c) SpeedCo Update V1.10 Cracked .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NRA Varmint Hunter (c) SpeedCo Update V1.10 Cracked .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NRJ Music Awards 2007 (2 CD).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NRJ Music Awards 2007 (2 CD).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NUANCE.DRAGON.NATURALLY.SPEAKING.V9.PREFERRED-SUNiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NUANCE.DRAGON.NATURALLY.SPEAKING.V9.PREFERRED-SUNiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NWA.World.Championship.Wrestling.07.06.85.DSR.XviD-Hype.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\NWA.World.Championship.Wrestling.07.06.85.DSR.XviD-Hype.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\O.C.California.S03E07.Volchok.Revanche.German.DVDRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\O.C.California.S03E07.Volchok.Revanche.German.DVDRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Obie Trice - They Wanna Kill Me (Dirty).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Obie Trice - They Wanna Kill Me (Dirty).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ocean's Eleven OST.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ocean's Eleven OST.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ogenki Clinic Adventures EP 06 HENTAi DVDRiP DUBBED XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ogenki Clinic Adventures EP 06 HENTAi DVDRiP DUBBED XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ogenki Clinic Adventures EP 07 HENTAi DVDRiP DUBBED XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ogenki Clinic Adventures EP 07 HENTAi DVDRiP DUBBED XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ogenki Clinic Adventures EP 08 HENTAi DVDRiP DUBBED XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ogenki Clinic Adventures EP 08 HENTAi DVDRiP DUBBED XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Oldies_-_Penguins + Buddy_Holly_-_Earth_Angel.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Oldies_-_Penguins + Buddy_Holly_-_Earth_Angel.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\On The Road South Beach (c) PlatinumX DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\On The Road South Beach (c) PlatinumX DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\On The Road To South Beach 2 (c) Platinum-X DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\On The Road To South Beach 2 (c) Platinum-X DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\One.Piece.S02E79.DSR.XviD-FpN.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\One.Piece.S02E79.DSR.XviD-FpN.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\One.Piece.Vol.7.NTSC.DVDR-LhBoX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\One.Piece.Vol.7.NTSC.DVDR-LhBoX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\One.Tree.Hill.S03.D01.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-GENESIDE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\One.Tree.Hill.S03.D01.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-GENESIDE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\One.Tree.Hill.S03.D02.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-GENESIDE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\One.Tree.Hill.S03.D02.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-GENESIDE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\One.Tree.Hill.S03.D03.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-GENESIDE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\One.Tree.Hill.S03.D03.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-GENESIDE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Onefog Xonix v1.9 (c) Onefog UNLOCKER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Onefog Xonix v1.9 (c) Onefog UNLOCKER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Only Girls Allowed 2 (c) Rude Britannia DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Only Girls Allowed 2 (c) Rude Britannia DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Open Season (2006) R5 .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Open Season (2006) R5 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Open.Season-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Open.Season-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Open.Season.PAL.MULTI10.WII-DRabbits.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Open.Season.PAL.MULTI10.WII-DRabbits.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Open.Water.2.TS.Line.Dubbed.German.SVCD-ECS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Open.Water.2.TS.Line.Dubbed.German.SVCD-ECS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Open_Season_BWCLONE-PROCYON.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Open_Season_BWCLONE-PROCYON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ordeal.By.Innocence.1984.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ordeal.By.Innocence.1984.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Osobennosti.natsionalnoy.rybalki.1998.DVD.XviD.iNTERNAL-KiNOBOX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Osobennosti.natsionalnoy.rybalki.1998.DVD.XviD.iNTERNAL-KiNOBOX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Our.Hospitality.1923.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Our.Hospitality.1923.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Outkast - Hey Ya!.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Outkast - Hey Ya!.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pacific Rimmed (c) Spice-Studios DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pacific Rimmed (c) Spice-Studios DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PacMan.World.Rally-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PacMan.World.Rally-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pacman.World.Rally.CloneCD-Unleashed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pacman.World.Rally.CloneCD-Unleashed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Painkiller.Jane.2005.720p.HDTV.x264-hV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Painkiller.Jane.2005.720p.HDTV.x264-hV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pans Labyrinth (2006) DVDR NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pans Labyrinth (2006) DVDR NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns Smolensk '41 v1.13 Patch CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns Smolensk '41 v1.13 Patch CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns 2 Normandy '44 v1.10 Patch CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns 2 Normandy '44 v1.10 Patch CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns 3 Kharkov '42 v1.09 Patch CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns 3 Kharkov '42 v1.09 Patch CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns 4 Tobruk '41 v1.07 Patch CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns 4 Tobruk '41 v1.07 Patch CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns Moscow '41 Update v1.02 Cracked .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns Moscow '41 Update v1.02 Cracked .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns Smolensk '41 Update v1.14 Cracked .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns Smolensk '41 Update v1.14 Cracked .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns Stalingrad '42 Update v1.01 Cracked .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Campaigns Stalingrad '42 Update v1.01 Cracked .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Elite Action Dunes Of War (c) Jowood.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Panzer Elite Action Dunes Of War (c) Jowood.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PANZERFRONT.BARBAROSSA.1941.1945.GERMAN-POSTMORTEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PANZERFRONT.BARBAROSSA.1941.1945.GERMAN-POSTMORTEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Parallel.Lines.2004.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Parallel.Lines.2004.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ParaWorld Multiplayer Crackfix-RazorDOX.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ParaWorld Multiplayer Crackfix-RazorDOX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pat Sajak's Lucky Letters Deluxe (c) Atari.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pat Sajak's Lucky Letters Deluxe (c) Atari.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pat.Sajaks.Lucky.Letters.Deluxe-JFKPC.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pat.Sajaks.Lucky.Letters.Deluxe-JFKPC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pathologic-PROCYON.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pathologic-PROCYON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Patriots A Nation Under Fire (c) DreamCatcher.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Patriots A Nation Under Fire (c) DreamCatcher.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Patti Smith - Memorial Tribute.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Patti Smith - Memorial Tribute.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Paws And Claws Pet Vet (c) Valuesoft.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Paws And Claws Pet Vet (c) Valuesoft.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PC.Suite.2006.Corel.Special.Edition.DVD.MULTiLANGUAGE-PillePalle.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PC.Suite.2006.Corel.Special.Edition.DVD.MULTiLANGUAGE-PillePalle.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pearl Jam - Daughter.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pearl Jam - Daughter.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PegIt v1.1.3 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PegIt v1.1.3 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pegit v1.1.3 PLUS 2 TRAINER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pegit v1.1.3 PLUS 2 TRAINER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Performance.1970.NTSC-DVDR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Performance.1970.NTSC-DVDR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PERIMETER.EMPERORS.TESTAMENT.GERMAN-POSTMORTEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PERIMETER.EMPERORS.TESTAMENT.GERMAN-POSTMORTEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Perimeter.Emperors.Testament.PROPER-GLAMOURY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Perimeter.Emperors.Testament.PROPER-GLAMOURY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Peter.Gunn.Season2.Disc1.SideA.NTSC.DVDR-MADE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Peter.Gunn.Season2.Disc1.SideA.NTSC.DVDR-MADE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Peter.Gunn.Season2.Disc1.SideB.NTSC.DVDR-MADE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Peter.Gunn.Season2.Disc1.SideB.NTSC.DVDR-MADE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pharaos Curse Gold v1.71 (c) MagnusSoft UNLOCKER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pharaos Curse Gold v1.71 (c) MagnusSoft UNLOCKER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Phil Collins - Against All Odds.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Phil Collins - Against All Odds.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Phone.Sex.2006.STV.NTSC.DVDR-BBDvDR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Phone.Sex.2006.STV.NTSC.DVDR-BBDvDR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames ArkLight v1.10.1 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames ArkLight v1.10.1 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames Circulate v1.10.1 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames Circulate v1.10.1 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames Cubology v1.11.1 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames Cubology v1.11.1 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames Mirror Mixup v1.06.1 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames Mirror Mixup v1.06.1 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames Scavenger v1.01.1 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames Scavenger v1.01.1 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames Scavenger v1.01.1 PLUS 7 TRAINER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames Scavenger v1.01.1 PLUS 7 TRAINER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames WordJuice v1.03.1 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PiEyeGames WordJuice v1.03.1 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pimp C - The Sweet James Stories - 2005 - EAC - Covers Incl..zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pimp C - The Sweet James Stories - 2005 - EAC - Covers Incl..zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pin Up Honeys 2 (c) Hustler DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pin Up Honeys 2 (c) Hustler DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pink - U And Ur Hand.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pink - U And Ur Hand.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pink Floyd - Interstellar Overdrive (Live).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pink Floyd - Interstellar Overdrive (Live).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pinnacle.Studio.MediaSuite.v10.6.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pinnacle.Studio.MediaSuite.v10.6.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pinnacle.Studio.Plus.Titanium.Edition.v10.6.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pinnacle.Studio.Plus.Titanium.Edition.v10.6.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Placebo-Infra-Red-_UK_CDS_-2006.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Placebo-Infra-Red-_UK_CDS_-2006.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Planetfall.2005.LIMITED.DVDRip.XViD-VH-PROD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Planetfall.2005.LIMITED.DVDRip.XViD-VH-PROD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pokito.Das.Geheimnis.der.30.Schluessel.German-Bamboocha.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pokito.Das.Geheimnis.der.30.Schluessel.German-Bamboocha.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Polar.Fox.German-Bamboocha.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Polar.Fox.German-Bamboocha.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pony.Ranch.GERMAN-GRATIS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pony.Ranch.GERMAN-GRATIS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Poseidon (2006) PAL READNFO MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Poseidon (2006) PAL READNFO MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pot.Zombies.2005.DVDRiP.XViD-aGGr0.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pot.Zombies.2005.DVDRiP.XViD-aGGr0.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Primal Scream - Country Girl (T In The Park 2006).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Primal Scream - Country Girl (T In The Park 2006).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Primal.Rage.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Primal.Rage.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Primeval.1x02.WS_PDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Primeval.1x02.WS_PDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Primeval.S01E02.WS.PDTV.iNTERNAL.XviD-SFM.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Primeval.S01E02.WS.PDTV.iNTERNAL.XviD-SFM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Primeval.TS.XviD-NascenT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Primeval.TS.XviD-NascenT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prince.Of.Persia.3.The.Two.Thrones-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prince.Of.Persia.3.The.Two.Thrones-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Princesas.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD-NTG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Princesas.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD-NTG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Princess.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD-SKA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Princess.DVDRiP.MD.German.XViD-SKA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prince_Of_Tennis_Doki_Doki_Sabaibaru_Secret_JAP_PS2DVD-GANT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prince_Of_Tennis_Doki_Doki_Sabaibaru_Secret_JAP_PS2DVD-GANT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Print Shop DELUXE v 21 German-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Print Shop DELUXE v 21 German-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison Break S01E11 WS DVDRip XviD-SAiNTS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison Break S01E11 WS DVDRip XviD-SAiNTS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison Break S01E17 DVDRip XviD-TOPAZ.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison Break S01E17 DVDRip XviD-TOPAZ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison Break S02E16 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison Break S02E16 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison.Break.S01E14.DVDRip.XviD-TOPAZ.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison.Break.S01E14.DVDRip.XviD-TOPAZ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison.Break.S01E16.DVDRip.XviD-TOPAZ.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison.Break.S01E16.DVDRip.XviD-TOPAZ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison.Break.S02E05.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison.Break.S02E05.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison_Break.2x17.Bad_Blood.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prison_Break.2x17.Bad_Blood.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Private Tropical 31 Sexual Healing (c) Private DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Private Tropical 31 Sexual Healing (c) Private DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pro Stroke Golf World Tour 2007 (c) Oxygen Interactive Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pro Stroke Golf World Tour 2007 (c) Oxygen Interactive Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pro.Stroke.Golf.World.Tour.2007-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pro.Stroke.Golf.World.Tour.2007-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pro.Volleyball.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pro.Volleyball.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prodigy - Wake Up Call.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Prodigy - Wake Up Call.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Propellerheads.Reason.v3.0.MAC.OSX-HOTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Propellerheads.Reason.v3.0.MAC.OSX-HOTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ProStroke_Golf_World_Tour_2007_CLONEDVD_PROPER-PROCYON.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ProStroke_Golf_World_Tour_2007_CLONEDVD_PROPER-PROCYON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Psych S01E15 XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Psych S01E15 XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.v3.0.M040.CD1.REPACK-MAGNiTUDE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.v3.0.M040.CD1.REPACK-MAGNiTUDE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pulp Friction (c) Adam & Eve DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pulp Friction (c) Adam & Eve DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pulse (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pulse (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pulse (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Pulse (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Punch.Home.Design.Studio.V11.0.MAC.OSX-HOTiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Punch.Home.Design.Studio.V11.0.MAC.OSX-HOTiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Punch.Pro.Home.Design.Suite.Platinum.10.0-SoSISO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Punch.Pro.Home.Design.Suite.Platinum.10.0-SoSISO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Punch.Pro.Home.Design.Suite.Platinum.10.5.DIR.NFO.FIX-SoSISO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Punch.Pro.Home.Design.Suite.Platinum.10.5.DIR.NFO.FIX-SoSISO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Punk Covers - Punk Covers Collection.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Punk Covers - Punk Covers Collection.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\*****cat Dolls ft. Big Snoop Dogg - Buttonz (Uk Radio Edit).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\*****cat Dolls ft. Big Snoop Dogg - Buttonz (Uk Radio Edit).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\*****cat Dolls ft. Timbaland - Wait A Minute.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\*****cat Dolls ft. Timbaland - Wait A Minute.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PuzzleJoy v1.0.6 Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\PuzzleJoy v1.0.6 Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\q7q7q7q7q7q7q7q7xx.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\q7q7q7q7q7q7q7q7xx.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\QUIDAM.THE.FIFTH.SEASON.2006.PAL.MDVDR-AMRCMPG.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\QUIDAM.THE.FIFTH.SEASON.2006.PAL.MDVDR-AMRCMPG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Quinceanera (2006) PAL .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Quinceanera (2006) PAL .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\R.Kelly ft. Cassidy - Hotel.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\R.Kelly ft. Cassidy - Hotel.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Radiohead - Thom Yorke - The Eraser.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Radiohead - Thom Yorke - The Eraser.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Raising Helen (2004) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Raising Helen (2004) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rammstein-Voelkerball-(Bonus DVD)-2006-uF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rammstein-Voelkerball-(Bonus DVD)-2006-uF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rammstein-Voelkerball-2006-uF.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rammstein-Voelkerball-2006-uF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rammstein-Volkerball-AudioCD-2006-LzY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rammstein-Volkerball-AudioCD-2006-LzY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RaumLevel.v9.00.0080.GERMAN.SUB100-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RaumLevel.v9.00.0080.GERMAN.SUB100-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ravi Shankar - Concert for Sitar and Orchestra Nr. 1.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ravi Shankar - Concert for Sitar and Orchestra Nr. 1.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rayman_Raving_Rabbids-FLT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rayman_Raving_Rabbids-FLT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rayman_Raving_Rabbids_USA_Wii-Qwiif.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rayman_Raving_Rabbids_USA_Wii-Qwiif.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Real Adventures 90 (c) Dream-Girls DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Real Adventures 90 (c) Dream-Girls DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Real.Action.Basketball.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Real.Action.Basketball.GERMAN-FASiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Realore Egyptoid V1.1 PLUS 15 TRAINER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Realore Egyptoid V1.1 PLUS 15 TRAINER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rebus.S02E01.DVDRip.XViD-iNFiNiTE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rebus.S02E01.DVDRip.XViD-iNFiNiTE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rebus.S02E02.DVDRip.XViD-iNFiNiTE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rebus.S02E02.DVDRip.XViD-iNFiNiTE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Hawk (2002) DVDR PAL COMPLETE .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Hawk (2002) DVDR PAL COMPLETE .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Hawk (2002) DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Hawk (2002) DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Live In Hyde Park.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Hot Chilli Peppers - Live In Hyde Park.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Sand - Mirror Of Insanity.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red Sand - Mirror Of Insanity.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red.Road.2006.PAL.DVDR-AFO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Red.Road.2006.PAL.DVDR-AFO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Redhead Blows N Toes (c) Back End Productions DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Redhead Blows N Toes (c) Back End Productions DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reel Deal Vegas Casino Experience (c) Matrix Games Update 7 Datecode 20060501 .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reel Deal Vegas Casino Experience (c) Matrix Games Update 7 Datecode 20060501 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reel Deal Vegas Casino Experience Patch 3 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reel Deal Vegas Casino Experience Patch 3 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reign Of Tera 2 (c) Vivid DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reign Of Tera 2 (c) Vivid DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\REIWORLD.BENTLEY.STAADPRO.V2006.BUILD1002.PROPER-MAGNiTUDE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\REIWORLD.BENTLEY.STAADPRO.V2006.BUILD1002.PROPER-MAGNiTUDE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Relocation.Relocation.S04E06.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Relocation.Relocation.S04E06.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Renegades.1989.WS.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Renegades.1989.WS.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reservoir Dogs (c) Eidos Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reservoir Dogs (c) Eidos Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reservoir Dogs (c) Eidos Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reservoir Dogs (c) Eidos Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reservoir.Dogs-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Reservoir.Dogs-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Resident_Evil_Survivor_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Resident_Evil_Survivor_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rest Stop (2006) PAL UNRATED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rest Stop (2006) PAL UNRATED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Return.In.Red.2007.NTSC.DVDR-IGUANA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Return.In.Red.2007.NTSC.DVDR-IGUANA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Revenge.Of.The.Warrior.Tom.Yum.Goong.DVDRiP.LD.German.SVCD-21TH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Revenge.Of.The.Warrior.Tom.Yum.Goong.DVDRiP.LD.German.SVCD-21TH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ridge_Racer_Revolution_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ridge_Racer_Revolution_USA_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rikets.rost.S05E02.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rikets.rost.S05E02.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Roadkill.The.Derder.US.Tour.2004.NTSC.DVDR-kHzViD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Roadkill.The.Derder.US.Tour.2004.NTSC.DVDR-kHzViD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Robbie Williams collection.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Robbie Williams collection.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Robbie.Williams-Greatest.Hits.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Robbie.Williams-Greatest.Hits.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RoboBlitz-DETONATiON.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RoboBlitz-DETONATiON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rock.Around.The.Clock.1956.DVDRip.XviD-VH-PROD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rock.Around.The.Clock.1956.DVDRip.XviD-VH-PROD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rockman_Complete_Works_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rockman_Complete_Works_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rockman_II_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rockman_II_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rocky.Balboa.XViD.DVDScreener-Distill.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rocky.Balboa.XViD.DVDScreener-Distill.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Roger Sanchez - I Never Knew.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Roger Sanchez - I Never Knew.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rogue_Galaxy_PROPER_USA_PS2DVD9-Start2.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rogue_Galaxy_PROPER_USA_PS2DVD9-Start2.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rogue_Galaxy_USA_PS2DVD-PROTOCOL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rogue_Galaxy_USA_PS2DVD-PROTOCOL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rohtenburg.2006.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-BEYOND.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rohtenburg.2006.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-BEYOND.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Romantic collection vol. 2 (High Quality).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Romantic collection vol. 2 (High Quality).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rome S02E04 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rome S02E04 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rome.S02E02.PROPER.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rome.S02E02.PROPER.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rotate Mania Deluxe v1.0 (c) Absolutist Unlocker .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rotate Mania Deluxe v1.0 (c) Absolutist Unlocker .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Roxio_DVDit_Pro_HD_v6.3-CYGiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Roxio_DVDit_Pro_HD_v6.3-CYGiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Roxio_Easy_Media_Creator_Suite_v9.0_MULTI5-BSiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Roxio_Easy_Media_Creator_Suite_v9.0_MULTI5-BSiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Roxio_WinOnCD_v9.0_Multimedia_Suite_Pro_GERMAN-CYGiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Roxio_WinOnCD_v9.0_Multimedia_Suite_Pro_GERMAN-CYGiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RQW.07.02.21.TWC.DSR.XviD-WHH.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RQW.07.02.21.TWC.DSR.XviD-WHH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RTL BIATHLON 2007-POSTMORTEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RTL BIATHLON 2007-POSTMORTEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RTL.BIATHLON.2007-POSTMORTEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RTL.BIATHLON.2007-POSTMORTEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RTL.WINTER.GAMES.2007-POSTMORTEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RTL.WINTER.GAMES.2007-POSTMORTEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RufIdent.17.Herbst.2006.German-MooBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\RufIdent.17.Herbst.2006.German-MooBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rules Of Engagement S01E01 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rules Of Engagement S01E01 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rules Of Engagement S01E02 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Rules Of Engagement S01E02 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Runaway 2 The Dream Of The Turtle-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Runaway 2 The Dream Of The Turtle-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Runaway.2.The.Deam.Of.The.Turtle.PROPER-ViTALiTY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Runaway.2.The.Deam.Of.The.Turtle.PROPER-ViTALiTY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Runaway.2.The.Dream.Of.The.Turtle-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Runaway.2.The.Dream.Of.The.Turtle-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ryan Cabrera - True.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ryan Cabrera - True.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\S A D Haushaltsbuch 2007 German-MooBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\S A D Haushaltsbuch 2007 German-MooBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Safe.Software.FME.v2006.GB.2651.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Safe.Software.FME.v2006.GB.2651.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Safecracker (c) The Adventure Company Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Safecracker (c) The Adventure Company Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Safecracker (c) The Adventure Company Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Safecracker (c) The Adventure Company Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sag.Att.Du.Alskar.Mig.SWEDiSH.DVDRiP.XViD-SVENNE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sag.Att.Du.Alskar.Mig.SWEDiSH.DVDRiP.XViD-SVENNE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Saint_Seiya_The_Hades_JAP_PS2DVD-GANT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Saint_Seiya_The_Hades_JAP_PS2DVD-GANT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sam And Max Season 1 Culture Shock Random Crashfix.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sam And Max Season 1 Culture Shock Random Crashfix.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sam And Max Season 1 Culture Shock V1.0 CRACKFIX.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sam And Max Season 1 Culture Shock V1.0 CRACKFIX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Santana - The Best of Carlos Santana.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Santana - The Best of Carlos Santana.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sarajevo.My.Love.2006.PAL.NL.DVDR-HEINEKEN.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sarajevo.My.Love.2006.PAL.NL.DVDR-HEINEKEN.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Saw III (2006) NTSC UNRATED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Saw III (2006) NTSC UNRATED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Saw.III.TELESYNC.XViD-PUKKA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Saw.III.TELESYNC.XViD-PUKKA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Saw.III.UNRATED.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Saw.III.UNRATED.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ScanSoft.PaperPort.Professional.v11.0.MULTiLANGUAGE.CRACKFIX.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ScanSoft.PaperPort.Professional.v11.0.MULTiLANGUAGE.CRACKFIX.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ScanSoft.PaperPort.Professional.v11.0.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ScanSoft.PaperPort.Professional.v11.0.MULTiLANGUAGE.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scarface CLONEDVD-PROCYON.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scarface CLONEDVD-PROCYON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scarface-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scarface-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scavenger Hunter (c) Sagewood Software.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scavenger Hunter (c) Sagewood Software.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Schach.und.Matt.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Schach.und.Matt.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\School For Scoundrels (2006) DVDR NTSC UNRATED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\School For Scoundrels (2006) DVDR NTSC UNRATED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\School For Scoundrels (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\School For Scoundrels (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\School for Scoundrels (2006).zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\School for Scoundrels (2006).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Schrodingers.Katt.2007.02.22.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Schrodingers.Katt.2007.02.22.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scooby.Doo.And.The.Monster.Of.Mexico.2003.EN.PL.SE.AUDIO.PAL.DVDR-iTU.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scooby.Doo.And.The.Monster.Of.Mexico.2003.EN.PL.SE.AUDIO.PAL.DVDR-iTU.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scoop (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scoop (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scrubs S06E11 PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scrubs S06E11 PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scrubs.S06E10.PDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Scrubs.S06E10.PDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sean Paul - Trinity.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sean Paul - Trinity.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sean Paul ft. Sasha - Im Still In Love.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sean Paul ft. Sasha - Im Still In Love.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Seaside.Rescue.S04E04.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Seaside.Rescue.S04E04.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Secret.Files.Tunguska-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Secret.Files.Tunguska-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Senses.Fail.Still.Searching.2006.BONUS.NTSC.COMPLETE.MDVDR-SDRDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Senses.Fail.Still.Searching.2006.BONUS.NTSC.COMPLETE.MDVDR-SDRDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Serif.Album.Plus.4.0.4.024.German-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Serif.Album.Plus.4.0.4.024.German-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Serif.Draw.Plus.8.0.2.3.German-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Serif.Draw.Plus.8.0.2.3.German-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Severance (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Severance (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Severance (2006) PAL PROPER .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Severance (2006) PAL PROPER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sex And Violins (c) Vivid DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sex And Violins (c) Vivid DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shadowgrounds Cheat Codes .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shadowgrounds Cheat Codes .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shakedown.1988.PAL.NORDiC.DVDR-DTFS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shakedown.1988.PAL.NORDiC.DVDR-DTFS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shakira - En Tus Pupilas.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shakira - En Tus Pupilas.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shall We Dance (2004) PAL READNFO MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shall We Dance (2004) PAL READNFO MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shameless S04E06 PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shameless S04E06 PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shameless S04E07 PDTV WS PROPER XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shameless S04E07 PDTV WS PROPER XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shark.1x16.Blind_Trust.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shark.1x16.Blind_Trust.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sherlock.Jr.1924.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sherlock.Jr.1924.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shes.The.Man-Voll.mein.Typ.DVDRip.MD.German.SVCD-CINEC0NTR0L.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shes.The.Man-Voll.mein.Typ.DVDRip.MD.German.SVCD-CINEC0NTR0L.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shinobi DVDRiP MD German XViD-NTG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shinobi DVDRiP MD German XViD-NTG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shinobido.Tales.of.the.Ninja.EUR.512.UMDRiP.PSP-RiP.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shinobido.Tales.of.the.Ninja.EUR.512.UMDRiP.PSP-RiP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shinobido.Tales.of.the.Ninja.EUR.PSP-NextLevel.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shinobido.Tales.of.the.Ninja.EUR.PSP-NextLevel.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ship_Simulator_2006_Collectors_Edition-PROCYON.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Ship_Simulator_2006_Collectors_Edition-PROCYON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shortbus (2006) NTSC LIMITED UNRATED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shortbus (2006) NTSC LIMITED UNRATED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shortbus.Unrated.R1.NTSC.DVD9-BeStDvD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shortbus.Unrated.R1.NTSC.DVD9-BeStDvD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shottas.2002.LIMITED.PAL.MULTISUBS.DVDR-MONKEYBIZ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shottas.2002.LIMITED.PAL.MULTISUBS.DVDR-MONKEYBIZ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shrek.Smash.n.Crash.Racing.PAL.PS2DVD-SPLiT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shrek.Smash.n.Crash.Racing.PAL.PS2DVD-SPLiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shut.Up.And.Sing.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-LMG.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Shut.Up.And.Sing.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-LMG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sickness.House.2006.DVDRIP.XVID-IGUANA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sickness.House.2006.DVDRIP.XVID-IGUANA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sid.Meiers.Railroads-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sid.Meiers.Railroads-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sid_Meiers_Pirates_Live_The_Life_USA_PSP-pSyPSP.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sid_Meiers_Pirates_Live_The_Life_USA_PSP-pSyPSP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sid_Meiers_Pirates_Live_The_Life_USA_UMDRIP_PSP-iPSP.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sid_Meiers_Pirates_Live_The_Life_USA_UMDRIP_PSP-iPSP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sir Arthur in the Dragonland v1.0 (c) Cerasus Media GmbH CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sir Arthur in the Dragonland v1.0 (c) Cerasus Media GmbH CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Situation.Magnusson.S01E03.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-ST.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Situation.Magnusson.S01E03.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-ST.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sixty Six (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sixty Six (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sixty.Six.PAL.DVDR-SCREAM.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sixty.Six.PAL.DVDR-SCREAM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Skins S01E06 Maxxie And Anwar PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Skins S01E06 Maxxie And Anwar PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Skins.1x05.Sid.WS_PDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Skins.1x05.Sid.WS_PDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sleeper.Cell.S02E03.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sleeper.Cell.S02E03.HDTV.XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sleeping.Dogs.Lie.2006.LiMiTED.DVDSCR.XViD-HLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sleeping.Dogs.Lie.2006.LiMiTED.DVDSCR.XViD-HLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Small.Business.Server.2003.R2.Premium.Technologies.R2.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Small.Business.Server.2003.R2.Premium.Technologies.R2.GERMAN.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Smokin Aces (2007) DVDSCR NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Smokin Aces (2007) DVDSCR NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Smoking Aces (2007) DVDSCR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Smoking Aces (2007) DVDSCR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Snakes On A Plane (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Snakes On A Plane (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Snakes On A Plane (2006) SCREENER .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Snakes On A Plane (2006) SCREENER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Snakes On A Plane (2006) TS REPACK .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Snakes On A Plane (2006) TS REPACK .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Snakes.On.A.Plane.TS.LD.German.VCD-21TH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Snakes.On.A.Plane.TS.LD.German.VCD-21TH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Snatch.2000.iNTERNAL.PAL.DVDR-iNDiCT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Snatch.2000.iNTERNAL.PAL.DVDR-iNDiCT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\So.Goes.The.Nation.2006.NTSC.DVDR-IGUANA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\So.Goes.The.Nation.2006.NTSC.DVDR-IGUANA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\So.Goes.The.Nation.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-TVMA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\So.Goes.The.Nation.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-TVMA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soar High Isami Ep7 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soar High Isami Ep7 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soar High Isami Ep8 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soar High Isami Ep8 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soar High Isami Ep9 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soar High Isami Ep9 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soar High Isami Vol 03 DVDR NTSC COMPLETE .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soar High Isami Vol 03 DVDR NTSC COMPLETE .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soenner.2006.NORWEGiAN.DVDRip.XviD-DnB.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soenner.2006.NORWEGiAN.DVDRip.XviD-DnB.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sonic_The_Hedgehog_USA_PS3-PARADOX.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sonic_The_Hedgehog_USA_PS3-PARADOX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sonique - Why.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sonique - Why.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sorority Strip Off 30 (c) Dream-Girl DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sorority Strip Off 30 (c) Dream-Girl DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soulwax_-_2_many_DJs_-_Blackstreet_vs_Grandmaster_Flash_-_No_Diggity.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soulwax_-_2_many_DJs_-_Blackstreet_vs_Grandmaster_Flash_-_No_Diggity.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soul_Edge_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Soul_Edge_JAP_PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sound.Qube.JAP.PSXPSP-OMT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sound.Qube.JAP.PSXPSP-OMT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\South Park S09 NTSC 3DiSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\South Park S09 NTSC 3DiSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.BONUS.DiSC.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.BONUS.DiSC.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.01.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.01.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.02.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.02.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.03.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.03.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.04.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.04.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.05.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.05.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.06.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.06.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.07.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.07.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.08.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.08.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.09.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.09.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.10.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.10.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.11.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.11.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.12.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.12.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.13.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.13.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.14.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.14.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.15.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.15.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.16.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.1999.1975.Vol.16.UNCUT.NTSC.DVDR-Geeks.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.Rangers.2.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Space.Rangers.2.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\SpaceStation.Sim-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\SpaceStation.Sim-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Special.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-HAGGiS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Special.2006.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-HAGGiS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Specnaz_Project_Wolf-PROCYON.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Specnaz_Project_Wolf-PROCYON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Spellforce.2.Shadow.Wars-DIE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Spellforce.2.Shadow.Wars-DIE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Spice Girls - Good By Song.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Spice Girls - Good By Song.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Spinner the Space Kid v1.4 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Spinner the Space Kid v1.4 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\SpongeBob SquarePants Nighty Nightmare Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\SpongeBob SquarePants Nighty Nightmare Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Spring Chickens 18 (c) Diabolic DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Spring Chickens 18 (c) Diabolic DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stampit.Home.German-BK.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stampit.Home.German-BK.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Gladiator.Episode.1.Final.Crusade.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Gladiator.Episode.1.Final.Crusade.USA.PSXPSP-CRAYOLA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Trek.TAS.S01E01.Das.koerperlose.Wesen.German.DVDRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Trek.TAS.S01E01.Das.koerperlose.Wesen.German.DVDRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Trek.TAS.S01E06.Der.Ueberlebende.German.DVDRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Trek.TAS.S01E06.Der.Ueberlebende.German.DVDRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Trek.TAS.S01E20.Dr.McCoy.unter.Anklage.German.DVDRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Trek.TAS.S01E20.Dr.McCoy.unter.Anklage.German.DVDRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Trek.TAS.S01E21.Kukulkan.der.Maechtige.German.DVDRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Trek.TAS.S01E21.Kukulkan.der.Maechtige.German.DVDRip.XviD-c0nFuSed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Wars.Dark.Forces.NTSC.PSXPSP-PEE_ES_PEE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star.Wars.Dark.Forces.NTSC.PSXPSP-PEE_ES_PEE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate Atlantis S03E16 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate Atlantis S03E16 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate Atlantis S03E20 HDTV REPACK XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate Atlantis S03E20 HDTV REPACK XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate Atlantis S03E20 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate Atlantis S03E20 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate SG 1 S10E18 PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate SG 1 S10E18 PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate SG-1 S10E09 HDTV XviD-SFM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate SG-1 S10E09 HDTV XviD-SFM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate SG-1 S10E16 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate SG-1 S10E16 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate SG-1 S10E16 PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate SG-1 S10E16 PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate SG1 S10E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate SG1 S10E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S02D1.NTSC.DVDR-ToF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S02D1.NTSC.DVDR-ToF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S02D2.NTSC.DVDR-ToF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S02D2.NTSC.DVDR-ToF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S02D3.NTSC.DVDR-ToF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S02D3.NTSC.DVDR-ToF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S02D4.NTSC.DVDR-ToF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S02D4.NTSC.DVDR-ToF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S02D5.NTSC.DVDR-ToF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S02D5.NTSC.DVDR-ToF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S03E12.HDTV.XviD-MiNT.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S03E12.HDTV.XviD-MiNT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S03E14.HR.HDTV.AC3.5.1.XviD-NBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.Atlantis.S03E14.HR.HDTV.AC3.5.1.XviD-NBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.SG-1.S10E09.HDTV.XviD-SFM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.SG-1.S10E09.HDTV.XviD-SFM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.SG-1.S10E11.PDTV.XviD-CRNTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stargate.SG-1.S10E11.PDTV.XviD-CRNTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Starshatter.Gathering.Storm-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Starshatter.Gathering.Storm-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Starveillance.S01E06.DSR.XViD-OMiCRON.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Starveillance.S01E06.DSR.XViD-OMiCRON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star_Trek_Legacy_GERMAN-GENESIS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Star_Trek_Legacy_GERMAN-GENESIS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Step Up (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Step Up (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Step Up (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Step Up (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Step Up (2006) DVDSCR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Step Up (2006) DVDSCR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stephen King's Christine (1983) PAL READNFO MULTi MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stephen King's Christine (1983) PAL READNFO MULTi MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stormbreaker (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stormbreaker (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Strap On Addicts (c) Devils Film DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Strap On Addicts (c) Devils Film DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Strata_3D_CX_v5.0-CYGiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Strata_3D_CX_v5.0-CYGiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Strategic.Command.2.Blitzkrieg-GLAMOURY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Strategic.Command.2.Blitzkrieg-GLAMOURY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\STRATEGIC.COMMAND.2.GERMAN-POSTMORTEM.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\STRATEGIC.COMMAND.2.GERMAN-POSTMORTEM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Streets.of.Laredo.2Disc.1995.NTSC.DVDR-aXe.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Streets.of.Laredo.2Disc.1995.NTSC.DVDR-aXe.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Strider.2.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Strider.2.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stronghold_Legends_CLONEDVD_PROPER-PROCYON.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stronghold_Legends_CLONEDVD_PROPER-PROCYON.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip S01E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Studio 60 On The Sunset Strip S01E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Studio.54.1998.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-PFa.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Studio.54.1998.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-PFa.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Studio.Virtanen.S03E06.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-PRIPPS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Studio.Virtanen.S03E06.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-PRIPPS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stuffin Young Muffins 7 (c) New Sensations DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Stuffin Young Muffins 7 (c) New Sensations DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sudoku 9981 v4.01 Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sudoku 9981 v4.01 Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Suits.On.The.Loose.2005.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-LPD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Suits.On.The.Loose.2005.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-LPD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Super Bowl Halftime Show 2007 Prince HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Super Bowl Halftime Show 2007 Prince HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Super Naturals 7 (c) Digital Sin DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Super Naturals 7 (c) Digital Sin DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Super Taxi Driver 2006 (c) Team6 Game Studios Unlocker .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Super Taxi Driver 2006 (c) Team6 Game Studios Unlocker .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Super.Bikes.Riding.Challenge-iTWINS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Super.Bikes.Riding.Challenge-iTWINS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Superman III Ultimate Collectors Edition (1983) PAL .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Superman III Ultimate Collectors Edition (1983) PAL .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Superman.Returns.SCREENER.LD.German.VCD-ViRUS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Superman.Returns.SCREENER.LD.German.VCD-ViRUS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Superman.Returns.SCREENER.LD.German.XViD-ViRUS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Superman.Returns.SCREENER.LD.German.XViD-ViRUS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Supreme Commander (c) Gas Powered Games EMUDVD9 .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Supreme Commander (c) Gas Powered Games EMUDVD9 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Supreme Commander (c) THQ DVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Supreme Commander (c) THQ DVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Survivor S14E04 PDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Survivor S14E04 PDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Survivor S14E04 Lets Just Call Jeff On The Phone PDTV PROPER XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Survivor S14E04 Lets Just Call Jeff On The Phone PDTV PROPER XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swashbucks To Go v2.0 (c) Backbone Entertainment Electronic Arts AOL UNLOCKER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swashbucks To Go v2.0 (c) Backbone Entertainment Electronic Arts AOL UNLOCKER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swingin.Utters.Live.At.The.Bottom.Of.The.Hill.2003.NTSC.COMPLETE.MDVDR-SDRDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swingin.Utters.Live.At.The.Bottom.Of.The.Hill.2003.NTSC.COMPLETE.MDVDR-SDRDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swiss.Map.25.v1.0.Section.2.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swiss.Map.25.v1.0.Section.2.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swiss.Map.25.v1.0.Section.5.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swiss.Map.25.v1.0.Section.5.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swiss.Map.25.v1.0.Section.6.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swiss.Map.25.v1.0.Section.6.MULTiLANGUAGE.DVD.ISO-TBE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Switchfire (c) Frogster Interactive PROPER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Switchfire (c) Frogster Interactive PROPER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Switchfire-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Switchfire-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Switchfire.PROPER-ViTALiTY.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Switchfire.PROPER-ViTALiTY.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sword.Of.The.Stars-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sword.Of.The.Stars-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swords Of The Stars (c) Lighthouse Interactive Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swords Of The Stars (c) Lighthouse Interactive Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swords Of The Stars (c) Lighthouse Interactive Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Swords Of The Stars (c) Lighthouse Interactive Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sword_Of_The_Stars_Clone.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sword_Of_The_Stars_Clone.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sybex.Uebersetzungsprofi.Europa.v8.German-MooBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sybex.Uebersetzungsprofi.Europa.v8.German-MooBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sylvan-Posthumous Silence.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sylvan-Posthumous Silence.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sylver - Livin My Life (Original Mix).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Sylver - Livin My Life (Original Mix).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec Client Security Corporate Edition v3 1 4 4000-jimiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec Client Security Corporate Edition v3 1 4 4000-jimiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec.Antivirus.Corporate.Edition.v10.2.276.WinVista-YYePGiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec.Antivirus.Corporate.Edition.v10.2.276.WinVista-YYePGiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec.Antivirus.Corporate.Edition.v10.2.298.WinVista-ARNiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec.Antivirus.Corporate.Edition.v10.2.298.WinVista-ARNiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec.Backup.Exec.v11d.ISO-BLiZZARD.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec.Backup.Exec.v11d.ISO-BLiZZARD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec.LiveState.Recovery.Advanced.Server.v3.0-iSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec.LiveState.Recovery.Advanced.Server.v3.0-iSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec.Web.Security.v3.0.1.76.MultiOS-ARNiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Symantec.Web.Security.v3.0.1.76.MultiOS-ARNiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Take It All (c) Bad Seed DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Take It All (c) Bad Seed DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Take That - Want You Back For Good.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Take That - Want You Back For Good.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tales.From.The.Country.S04E07.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tales.From.The.Country.S04E07.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Talladega Nights (2006) SCREENER .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Talladega Nights (2006) SCREENER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Talladega Nights The Ballad Of Ricky Bobby (2006) PAL MULTISUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Talladega Nights The Ballad Of Ricky Bobby (2006) PAL MULTISUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\TaMiGoN v1.1.7 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\TaMiGoN v1.1.7 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tank.Girl.1995.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tank.Girl.1995.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tanyas Lipstick Lesbians (c) Baby Doll DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tanyas Lipstick Lesbians (c) Baby Doll DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Taste The Heat (c) Sinners Gold DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Taste The Heat (c) Sinners Gold DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tattoon Master E01 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tattoon Master E01 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tattoon Master E02 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tattoon Master E02 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tax.Professional.Busisness.2007.v8.00.00.0065.German-RESTORE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tax.Professional.Busisness.2007.v8.00.00.0065.German-RESTORE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tease It Out (c) Fifth-Element DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tease It Out (c) Fifth-Element DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tenacious D The Pick Of Destiny (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tenacious D The Pick Of Destiny (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Terrorist.Takedown.Covert.Operations.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Terrorist.Takedown.Covert.Operations.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tetris Game Gold v1.8 (c) Armenian Dictionary Software Inc.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tetris Game Gold v1.8 (c) Armenian Dictionary Software Inc.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thank You For Smoking (2005) PAL READNFO .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thank You For Smoking (2005) PAL READNFO .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thank.you.for.Smoking.DVDRiP.MD.German.XVID.iNTERNAL-ECS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thank.you.for.Smoking.DVDRiP.MD.German.XVID.iNTERNAL-ECS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thank.you.for.Smoking.TS.MD.German.XviD.READNFO-ECS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thank.you.for.Smoking.TS.MD.German.XviD.READNFO-ECS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E11.Whats.In.A.Name.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E11.Whats.In.A.Name.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E12.Soap.Gets.In.Your.Eyes.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E12.Soap.Gets.In.Your.Eyes.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E13.All.About.Ann.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E13.All.About.Ann.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E14.Phantom.of.The.Horse.Opera.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E14.Phantom.of.The.Horse.Opera.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E15.Beware.of.Actors.Bearing.Gifts.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E15.Beware.of.Actors.Bearing.Gifts.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E16.Christmas.and.The.Hard.Luck.Kind.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\That.Girl.S01E16.Christmas.and.The.Hard.Luck.Kind.DVDRip.XviD-WPi.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The American Dream (c) Vivid DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The American Dream (c) Vivid DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Ant Bully (2006) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Ant Bully (2006) PAL MULTiSUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Ant Bully (2006) TS PROPER SVCD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Ant Bully (2006) TS PROPER SVCD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Backyardigans Mission to Mars v1.0.0.24 CRACKED .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Backyardigans Mission to Mars v1.0.0.24 CRACKED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Beatles 7 albums.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Beatles 7 albums.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Black Dahlia (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Black Dahlia (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Clash - Know Your Rights.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Clash - Know Your Rights.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Class S01E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Class S01E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Class S01E16 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Class S01E16 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Covenant (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Covenant (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Daily Show 02.05.07 XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Daily Show 02.05.07 XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Daily Show 02.06.07 DSR XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Daily Show 02.06.07 DSR XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Daily Show 2007.02.12 XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Daily Show 2007.02.12 XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Departed (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Departed (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Departed (2006) NTSC READNFO .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Departed (2006) NTSC READNFO .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Devil Wears Prada (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Devil Wears Prada (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Fast and The Fur&#305;ous Tokyo Drift soundtrack.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Fast and The Fur&#305;ous Tokyo Drift soundtrack.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Fountain (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Fountain (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Game S01E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Game S01E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Grudge 2 (2006) NTSC R3 .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Grudge 2 (2006) NTSC R3 .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Grudge 2 (2006) TC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Grudge 2 (2006) TC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Guardian (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Guardian (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Guardian (2006) PAL MULTISUBS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Guardian (2006) PAL MULTISUBS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Guild 2 (c) Jowood Intro Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Guild 2 (c) Jowood Intro Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Guild 2 (c) Jowood Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Guild 2 (c) Jowood Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The History Channel Civil War-iTWINS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The History Channel Civil War-iTWINS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Holiday (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Holiday (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Innocence Project S01E08 PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Innocence Project S01E08 PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The King of Queens S06E06 Die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit GERMAN DVDRip XviD-FKKTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The King of Queens S06E06 Die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit GERMAN DVDRip XviD-FKKTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The King of Queens S06E22 Vier Maenner und eine Hochzeit GERMAN DVDRip XviD-FKKTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The King of Queens S06E22 Vier Maenner und eine Hochzeit GERMAN DVDRip XviD-FKKTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The King Of Queens S09E03 HDTV XviD-NoTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The King Of Queens S09E03 HDTV XviD-NoTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The L Word S04E05 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The L Word S04E05 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The L Word S04E06 HDTV XViD DIRFIX .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The L Word S04E06 HDTV XViD DIRFIX .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Last King Of Scotland (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Last King Of Scotland (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Last King Of Scotland (2006) DVDSCR NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Last King Of Scotland (2006) DVDSCR NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Marine (2006) UNRATED NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Marine (2006) UNRATED NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Mark (c) JoWood Music Addon .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Mark (c) JoWood Music Addon .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Prodigy - Their Law (The Singles 1990 - 2005).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Prodigy - Their Law (The Singles 1990 - 2005).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Protector (2005) NTSC R1 UNCUT .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Protector (2005) NTSC R1 UNCUT .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Pursuit Of Happyness (2006) CAM VCD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Pursuit Of Happyness (2006) CAM VCD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Pursuit Of Happyness (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Pursuit Of Happyness (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Quiet (2006) DVDRiP .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Quiet (2006) DVDRiP .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Return (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Return (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Return (2006) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Return (2006) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Route (2006) NTSC COMPLETE .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Route (2006) NTSC COMPLETE .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Santa Clause 3 (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Santa Clause 3 (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shield (c) Aspyr Media.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shield (c) Aspyr Media.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Chutes Too Narrow.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Chutes Too Narrow.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Fighting In A Sack (EP).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Fighting In A Sack (EP).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Know Your Onion!.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Know Your Onion!.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Live at the Hollywood Bowl (2006).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Live at the Hollywood Bowl (2006).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Live On 89.3 (2005).zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Live On 89.3 (2005).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Oh, Inverted World.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Oh, Inverted World.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Wincing The Night Away.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Shins - Wincing The Night Away.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Sims Life Stories (c) EA Games EMUDVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Sims Life Stories (c) EA Games EMUDVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Sims Life Stories (c) EA Games PROPER .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Sims Life Stories (c) EA Games PROPER .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Sims Life Stories (c) Electronic Arts REPACK .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Sims Life Stories (c) Electronic Arts REPACK .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Sims Life Stories (c) Electronic Arts.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Sims Life Stories (c) Electronic Arts.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Stranglers - Peaches.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Stranglers - Peaches.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Streets - Dry Your Eyes ft. Chris Martin.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Streets - Dry Your Eyes ft. Chris Martin.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Texas Chainsaw Massacre The Beginning (2006) NTSC UNRATED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Texas Chainsaw Massacre The Beginning (2006) NTSC UNRATED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Texas Chainsaw Massacre The Beginning (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Texas Chainsaw Massacre The Beginning (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Tonight Show With Jay Leno 2007.02.06 Penelope Cruz HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Tonight Show With Jay Leno 2007.02.06 Penelope Cruz HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Treasures of Montezuma v1.06 Incl Keygen .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Treasures of Montezuma v1.06 Incl Keygen .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Unit S02E13 HDTV PROPER XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Unit S02E13 HDTV PROPER XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Unit S02E13 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Unit S02E13 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Unit S02E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Unit S02E14 HDTV XViD .zip ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Unit S02E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Unit S02E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Valley Of Gwangi (1969) PAL .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Valley Of Gwangi (1969) PAL .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Vines - Spaceship.zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Vines - Spaceship.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Wicker Man (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Wicker Man (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Wicker Man (2006) DVDRiP WS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The Wicker Man (2006) DVDRiP WS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.1st.Complete.Collection.from.Faye.Wong.2005.NTSC.COMPLETE.CPOP.MDVDR-JUST.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.1st.Complete.Collection.from.Faye.Wong.2005.NTSC.COMPLETE.CPOP.MDVDR-JUST.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.4400.Die.Rueckkehrer.S03E02.German.SATRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.4400.Die.Rueckkehrer.S03E02.German.SATRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.4400.Die.Rueckkehrer.S03E03.German.SATRip.XviD-ITG.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.4400.Die.Rueckkehrer.S03E03.German.SATRip.XviD-ITG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Abandoned.CAM.XviD-CANALSTREET.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Abandoned.CAM.XviD-CANALSTREET.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Batman.Season.1.Vol.2.COMPLETE.EN.NO.Fi.HU.PAL.DVDR-SiSO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Batman.Season.1.Vol.2.COMPLETE.EN.NO.Fi.HU.PAL.DVDR-SiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Best.Of.The.Flip.Wilson.Show.D1.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Best.Of.The.Flip.Wilson.Show.D1.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Best.Of.The.Flip.Wilson.Show.D2.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Best.Of.The.Flip.Wilson.Show.D2.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Best.Of.The.Flip.Wilson.Show.D3.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Best.Of.The.Flip.Wilson.Show.D3.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Bill.S23E15.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Bill.S23E15.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Bonfire.of.the.Vanities.1990.MULTi.PAL.DVDR-iNDiCT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Bonfire.of.the.Vanities.1990.MULTi.PAL.DVDR-iNDiCT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Boxers.Omen.1983.DVDRip.XviD-DVD-R.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Boxers.Omen.1983.DVDRip.XviD-DVD-R.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Breaking.Of.Bumbo.1970.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Breaking.Of.Bumbo.1970.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Bros.2006.DVDRip.XviD-HNR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Bros.2006.DVDRip.XviD-HNR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Bros.2006.NTSC.DVDR-HNRDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Bros.2006.NTSC.DVDR-HNRDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Bulls.Of.Suburbia.2004.NTSC.DVDR-RAGEDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Bulls.Of.Suburbia.2004.NTSC.DVDR-RAGEDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Closer.S01D02.MULTISUBS.PAL.DVDR-CRANBERRIES.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Closer.S01D02.MULTISUBS.PAL.DVDR-CRANBERRIES.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Closer.S01D02.PROPER.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-SAiNTS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Closer.S01D02.PROPER.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-SAiNTS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Closer.S01D03.MULTISUBS.PAL.DVDR-CRANBERRIES.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Closer.S01D03.MULTISUBS.PAL.DVDR-CRANBERRIES.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Closer.S01D04.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-SAiNTS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Closer.S01D04.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-SAiNTS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Contender.2000.iNT.WS.NTSC.DVDR-EXT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Contender.2000.iNT.WS.NTSC.DVDR-EXT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Courage.Of.Kavik.The.Wolf.Dog.1980.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Courage.Of.Kavik.The.Wolf.Dog.1980.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Culture.Show.S05E05.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Culture.Show.S05E05.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Derby.Stallion.2005.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Derby.Stallion.2005.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Devil.Wears.Prada.Multi.SUBPACK-SnC.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Devil.Wears.Prada.Multi.SUBPACK-SnC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Doctor.The.Tornado.And.The.Kentucky.Kid.WS.DVDRip.XviD-FTP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Doctor.The.Tornado.And.The.Kentucky.Kid.WS.DVDRip.XviD-FTP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Dresden.Files.S01E02.720p.HDTV.x264-SFM.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Dresden.Files.S01E02.720p.HDTV.x264-SFM.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Dukes.Of.Hazzard.The.Beginning.DVDRip.XviD-BeStDivX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Dukes.Of.Hazzard.The.Beginning.DVDRip.XviD-BeStDivX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Dukes.Of.Hazzard.The.Beginning.R1.NTSC.DVDR-BeStDvD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Dukes.Of.Hazzard.The.Beginning.R1.NTSC.DVDR-BeStDvD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.End.Of.Suburbia.2004.NTSC.DVDR-RAGEDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.End.Of.Suburbia.2004.NTSC.DVDR-RAGEDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Fast.and.the.Furious.Tokyo.Drift.DVDRiP.LD.German.SVCD-FTL.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Fast.and.the.Furious.Tokyo.Drift.DVDRiP.LD.German.SVCD-FTL.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Fountain.TS.MD.German.XViD-ECS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Fountain.TS.MD.German.XViD-ECS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Game.1997.WS.Complete.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Game.1997.WS.Complete.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Glass.Key.1942.DVDRip.XviD-iMMORTALs.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Glass.Key.1942.DVDRip.XviD-iMMORTALs.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Graham.Norton.Show.S01E01.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Graham.Norton.Show.S01E01.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Guardian.DVDRiP.LD.German.XViD-AOE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Guardian.DVDRiP.LD.German.XViD-AOE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Guild.2-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Guild.2-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Heart.Of.The.Game.2005.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-LPD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Heart.Of.The.Game.2005.LiMiTED.DVDRip.XviD-LPD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Herbs.The.Snake.Charmer.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-KiDDoS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Herbs.The.Snake.Charmer.COMPLETE.PAL.DVDR-KiDDoS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.History.Channel.Civil.War-iTWINS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.History.Channel.Civil.War-iTWINS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Hitchhiker.2007.STV.Unrated.DC.DVDRiP.XviD-iNTiMiD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Hitchhiker.2007.STV.Unrated.DC.DVDRiP.XviD-iNTiMiD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Holiday.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Holiday.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.House.Of.Usher.2006.DVDRiP.XviD-DvF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.House.Of.Usher.2006.DVDRiP.XviD-DvF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.House.Of.Usher.2006.RERIP.DVDRiP.XviD-DvF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.House.Of.Usher.2006.RERIP.DVDRiP.XviD-DvF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.House.On.Carroll.Street.1988.NTSC-DVDR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.House.On.Carroll.Street.1988.NTSC-DVDR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.King.of.Queens.S06E02.Weniger.ist.mehr.Teil.2.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.King.of.Queens.S06E02.Weniger.ist.mehr.Teil.2.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.King.of.Queens.S06E12.Das.Kettensaegentheater.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.King.of.Queens.S06E12.Das.Kettensaegentheater.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.King.of.Queens.S06E14.Verschaerfte.Regeln.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.King.of.Queens.S06E14.Verschaerfte.Regeln.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.King.of.Queens.S06E17.Das.verkaufte.Grab.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.King.of.Queens.S06E17.Das.verkaufte.Grab.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.King.of.Queens.S06E19.Urlaub.in.der.Hoelle.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.King.of.Queens.S06E19.Urlaub.in.der.Hoelle.GERMAN.DVDRip.XviD-FKKTV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Kovak.Box.2006.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Kovak.Box.2006.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Lord.Of.The.Rings.Battle.For.Middle.Earth.2.The.Witch.King-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Lord.Of.The.Rings.Battle.For.Middle.Earth.2.The.Witch.King-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Man.Who.Would.Be.King.1975.WS.COMPLETE.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Man.Who.Would.Be.King.1975.WS.COMPLETE.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Man.With.Two.Brains.1983.WS.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Man.With.Two.Brains.1983.WS.DVDRip.XviD-FRAGMENT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Marsh.2006.LIMITED.DVDSCR.XviD-FiCO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Marsh.2006.LIMITED.DVDSCR.XviD-FiCO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Marsh.2006.NTSC.LIMITED.DVDSCR.DVDR-FiCODVDR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Marsh.2006.NTSC.LIMITED.DVDSCR.DVDR-FiCODVDR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Merchant.of.Venice.2004.DVD.XviD.iNTERNAL-KiNOBOX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Merchant.of.Venice.2004.DVD.XviD.iNTERNAL-KiNOBOX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Mirror.Crackd.1980.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Mirror.Crackd.1980.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Model.Solution.2002.STV.NTSC.COMPLETE.DVDR-SDRDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Model.Solution.2002.STV.NTSC.COMPLETE.DVDR-SDRDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Naked.Trucker.And.T-Bones.Show.S01E05.REPACK.DSRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Naked.Trucker.And.T-Bones.Show.S01E05.REPACK.DSRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.OC.S04E08.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.OC.S04E08.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.OC.S04E11.PROPER.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.OC.S04E11.PROPER.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Odessa.File.1974.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-TURKiSO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Odessa.File.1974.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-TURKiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Office.S03E18.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Office.S03E18.HDTV.XviD-XOR.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Piper.2005.DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Piper.2005.DVDRip.XviD-NEPTUNE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Private.Eyes.1981.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Private.Eyes.1981.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Private.Life.Of.Sherlock.Holmes.1970.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-TURKiSO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Private.Life.Of.Sherlock.Holmes.1970.DVDRip.XviD.iNT-TURKiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Pursuit.Of.Happyness.2006.CUSTOM.SWESUB.DVDR-TEAFORTWO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Pursuit.Of.Happyness.2006.CUSTOM.SWESUB.DVDR-TEAFORTWO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Pursuit.Of.Happyness.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Pursuit.Of.Happyness.DVDRip.XviD-DiAMOND.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Queens.Sister.2005.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Queens.Sister.2005.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Reef.2006.R5.XViD-THUG.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Reef.2006.R5.XViD-THUG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Reef.CAM.XviD-ReCode.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Reef.CAM.XviD-ReCode.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Return.2006.WS.DVDRip.XviD-MDP.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Return.2006.WS.DVDRip.XviD-MDP.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Return.of.Mr.Moto.1965.DVDRip.XviD-VH-PROD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Return.of.Mr.Moto.1965.DVDRip.XviD-VH-PROD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Rock.1996.CRITERION.NTSC.DVD9-Criterion9.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Rock.1996.CRITERION.NTSC.DVD9-Criterion9.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Rockford.Files.S3D2.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Rockford.Files.S3D2.NTSC.DVDR-JFKDVD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Search.S01E06.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Search.S01E06.WS.PDTV.XviD-REMAX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Secret.2006.DVDRIP.Xvid.iNT-420RipZ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Secret.2006.DVDRIP.Xvid.iNT-420RipZ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Secret.of.My.Success.1987.WS.COMPLETE.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Secret.of.My.Success.1987.WS.COMPLETE.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Secrets.of.Atlantis.The.Sacred.Legacy.PROPER-RELOADED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Secrets.of.Atlantis.The.Sacred.Legacy.PROPER-RELOADED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Silence.Of.The.Lambs.1991.NTSC.DTS.WS.DVDR-TORV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Silence.Of.The.Lambs.1991.NTSC.DTS.WS.DVDR-TORV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Simpsons.S09.D04.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-DNA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Simpsons.S09.D04.NORDiC.PAL.DVDR-DNA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Swift.Knight.1971.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Swift.Knight.1971.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Theory.Of.Everything.2006.DVDRIP.XVID-IGUANA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Theory.Of.Everything.2006.DVDRIP.XVID-IGUANA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Thing.1982.WS.CE.COMPLETE.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Thing.1982.WS.CE.COMPLETE.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Three.Stooges.Hapless.Half-Wits.1941.NTSC.DVDR-BANDITS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Three.Stooges.Hapless.Half-Wits.1941.NTSC.DVDR-BANDITS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Tokyo.Trial.2006.DVDRip.Xvid-bIgOx.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Tokyo.Trial.2006.DVDRip.Xvid-bIgOx.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Tokyo.Trial.2006.NTSC.DVDR-GTLViDz.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Tokyo.Trial.2006.NTSC.DVDR-GTLViDz.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Transporter.2.2005.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-WaLMaRT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Transporter.2.2005.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-WaLMaRT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Transporter.2002.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-WaLMaRT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Transporter.2002.WS.DVDRip.XViD.iNT-WaLMaRT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Underground.1997.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Underground.1997.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Usual.Suspects.1995.WS.Complete.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Usual.Suspects.1995.WS.Complete.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Wackiset.Wagon.Train.In.The.West.1976.COMPLETE.NTSC.DVDR-aXe.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Wackiset.Wagon.Train.In.The.West.1976.COMPLETE.NTSC.DVDR-aXe.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E01.E02.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E01.E02.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E03.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E03.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E04.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E04.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E05.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E05.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E06.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E06.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E07.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E07.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E08.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E08.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E09.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E09.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E10.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E10.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E11.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E11.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E12.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E12.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E13.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E13.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E14.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E14.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E15.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E15.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E16.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E16.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E17.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E17.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E18.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E18.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E19.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E19.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E20.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E20.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E21.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E21.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E22.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E22.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E23.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E23.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E24.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E24.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E25.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The.Waltons.S03E25.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_A-The_One-CDA-2006.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_A-The_One-CDA-2006.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_Ant_Bully_USA_WII-SYNDiCATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_Ant_Bully_USA_WII-SYNDiCATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_Hustle_Detroit_Streets_USA_PS2DVD-Start2.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_Hustle_Detroit_Streets_USA_PS2DVD-Start2.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_Idol_Master_JAP_XBOX360-KFC.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_Idol_Master_JAP_XBOX360-KFC.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_Sims_2_Glamour_Life_Stuff_Addon-Razor1911.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_Sims_2_Glamour_Life_Stuff_Addon-Razor1911.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_Suffering_Ties_That_Bind-CiFE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\The_Suffering_Ties_That_Bind-CiFE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thieves Like Us S01E03 PDTV WS PROPER XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thieves Like Us S01E03 PDTV WS PROPER XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thinner.1996.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thinner.1996.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-iLS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\This Film Is Not Yet Rated (2006) LIMITED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\This Film Is Not Yet Rated (2006) LIMITED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\This Is TNA Special XViD DSR .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\This Is TNA Special XViD DSR .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thr3e (2007) CAM LIMITED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thr3e (2007) CAM LIMITED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Three Six Mafia - I Gotta Stay Fly (ft. Young Buck).zip/Track_03.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Three Six Mafia - I Gotta Stay Fly (ft. Young Buck).zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thugaboo.Sneaker.Madness.2006.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thugaboo.Sneaker.Madness.2006.DVDRip.XviD-aAF.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thunder_Force_V_Perfect_System_USA_INT_PSXPSP-USELESS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Thunder_Force_V_Perfect_System_USA_INT_PSXPSP-USELESS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tideland (2005) NTSC LIMITED .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tideland (2005) NTSC LIMITED .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tiger_Woods_PGA_Tour_07_USA_PS3-PARADOX.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tiger_Woods_PGA_Tour_07_USA_PS3-PARADOX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Time.Bomb.2006.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Time.Bomb.2006.PROPER.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Time.Out.S09E03.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-ST.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Time.Out.S09E03.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-ST.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tom.and.Jerry.Shiver.Me.Whiskers.2006.PORTUGUESE.DVDRip.XViD-PiRG.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tom.and.Jerry.Shiver.Me.Whiskers.2006.PORTUGUESE.DVDRip.XViD-PiRG.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\TomTom.Mobile.Navigator.v6.010.Maps.of.Western.Europe.DVDRiP.Multilanguage.XScale.WM2003.Cracked-iND.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\TomTom.Mobile.Navigator.v6.010.Maps.of.Western.Europe.DVDRiP.Multilanguage.XScale.WM2003.Cracked-iND.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tom_Clancys_Rainbow_Six_Vegas-HATRED.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tom_Clancys_Rainbow_Six_Vegas-HATRED.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Top Gear S09E0 PDTV WS XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Top Gear S09E0 PDTV WS XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Top Gear S09E06 PDTV WS PROPER XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Top Gear S09E06 PDTV WS PROPER XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Top.Design.S01E03.PROPER.DSR.XviD-SYS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Top.Design.S01E03.PROPER.DSR.XviD-SYS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Topp.10.EP01.Norges.Storste.Sportsoyeblikk.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Topp.10.EP01.Norges.Storste.Sportsoyeblikk.PDTV.XviD.NORWEGiAN-REPRiSE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Toy_Golf-iRRMiSO.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Toy_Golf-iRRMiSO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\TrackMania.United.SFCloneDVD-Unleashed.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\TrackMania.United.SFCloneDVD-Unleashed.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Transgaming.Cedega.v5.2.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Transgaming.Cedega.v5.2.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Travelpilot.Teleatlas.Hellas.Greece.DX.2006.Multilanguage_CloneCD-IND.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Travelpilot.Teleatlas.Hellas.Greece.DX.2006.Multilanguage_CloneCD-IND.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Trinity Blood E05 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Trinity Blood E05 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Trinity Blood E06 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Trinity Blood E06 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Trinity Blood E07 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Trinity Blood E07 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Trinity Blood E08 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Trinity Blood E08 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Trust.The.Man.2005.NORDiC.PROPER.PAL.DVDR-NORDiQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Trust.The.Man.2005.NORDiC.PROPER.PAL.DVDR-NORDiQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E01 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E01 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E02 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E02 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E03 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E03 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E04 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E04 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E05 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E05 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E06 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E06 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E07 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E07 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E08 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E08 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E09 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E09 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E10 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Tsukuyomi Moon Phase E10 DUAL AUDIO DVDRiP AC3 XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Turkish.Passion.1994.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Turkish.Passion.1994.DVDRip.XviD-WRD.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\TV4.Dokumentar.Pojken.Som.Tappade.Huden.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-PRIPPS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\TV4.Dokumentar.Pojken.Som.Tappade.Huden.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-PRIPPS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Twisted Vision 4 (c) Red-Light DVDRiP XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Twisted Vision 4 (c) Red-Light DVDRiP XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Two And A Half Men S04E14 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Two And A Half Men S04E14 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Two And A Half Men S04E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Two And A Half Men S04E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\U.S.Marshals.1998.WS.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\U.S.Marshals.1998.WS.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\UFC 67 All Or Nothing HDTV XViD PPV .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\UFC 67 All Or Nothing HDTV XViD PPV .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\UFO Afterlight (c) Cenega CLONEDVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\UFO Afterlight (c) Cenega CLONEDVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\UGS.Unigraphics.NX.v4.0.3.3.Update.Only-FoRTuNe.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\UGS.Unigraphics.NX.v4.0.3.3.Update.Only-FoRTuNe.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\UKTV.Documentary.Sensitive.Sharks.PDTV.XviD-iNGOT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\UKTV.Documentary.Sensitive.Sharks.PDTV.XviD-iNGOT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unaccompanied Minors (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unaccompanied Minors (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unbreakable.2000.WS.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unbreakable.2000.WS.Int.NTSC.DVDR-DVDHQ.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Under.Fire.1983.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Under.Fire.1983.iNTERNAL.DVDRip.XviD-VoMiT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Undercover Operation Wintersonne GERMAN Clone-GRATIS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Undercover Operation Wintersonne GERMAN Clone-GRATIS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Undercover Operation Wintersonne GERMAN CRACKFIX-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Undercover Operation Wintersonne GERMAN CRACKFIX-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Undercover.Operation.Wintersonne.GERMAN.Clone-GRATIS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Undercover.Operation.Wintersonne.GERMAN.Clone-GRATIS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Underworld Evolution (2006) HDDVD HDTV 2DISC NTSC READNFO .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Underworld Evolution (2006) HDDVD HDTV 2DISC NTSC READNFO .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unhitched (2005) NTSC .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unhitched (2005) NTSC .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unholy.War.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unholy.War.USA.PSXPSP-MiRiBS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unknown (2006) DVDSCR FS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unknown (2006) DVDSCR FS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unknown (2006) DVDSCR NTSC LIMITED READNFO .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unknown (2006) DVDSCR NTSC LIMITED READNFO .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unwrapped.Caramel.Xvid.DSRiP-MiRAGETV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unwrapped.Caramel.Xvid.DSRiP-MiRAGETV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unwrapped.Shake.It.Up.Xvid.DSRiP-MiRAGETV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Unwrapped.Shake.It.Up.Xvid.DSRiP-MiRAGETV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Urmel.aus.dem.Eis.TELESYNC.German.SVCD-21TH.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Urmel.aus.dem.Eis.TELESYNC.German.SVCD-21TH.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Urmel.Das.Partyspiel.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Urmel.Das.Partyspiel.GERMAN-SiLENTGATE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\V.For.Vendetta.2005.iNTERNAL.PAL.DVDR-iNDiCT.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\V.For.Vendetta.2005.iNTERNAL.PAL.DVDR-iNDiCT.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA - American Rock Legends.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA - American Rock Legends.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA - Christmas Swing.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA - Christmas Swing.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA - Electronic House Sensation Vol. 3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA - Electronic House Sensation Vol. 3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA-8-Bit_Operators-An_8-Bit_Tribute_To_Kraftwerk__2007.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA-8-Bit_Operators-An_8-Bit_Tribute_To_Kraftwerk__2007.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA-Apres_Ski-Hits_2007-2CD-DE-2006-VOiCE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA-Apres_Ski-Hits_2007-2CD-DE-2006-VOiCE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA-Jackass_Number_Two-_2006.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA-Jackass_Number_Two-_2006.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA-Moscow-The_Sex_The_City_The_Music-CD-2006.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA-Moscow-The_Sex_The_City_The_Music-CD-2006.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Valentines Gift V1.0 (c) DayTerium Unlocker .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Valentines Gift V1.0 (c) DayTerium Unlocker .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Valley.Of.The.T.Rex.720p.HDTV.x264-hV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Valley.Of.The.T.Rex.720p.HDTV.x264-hV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Valley.Of.The.T.Rex.HDTV.XviD-hV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Valley.Of.The.T.Rex.HDTV.XviD-hV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Valley.Of.The.T.Rex.HR.HDTV.XviD-hV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Valley.Of.The.T.Rex.HR.HDTV.XviD-hV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Van Wilder 2 (2006) CAM .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Van Wilder 2 (2006) CAM .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Van Wilder 2 (2006) TS .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Van Wilder 2 (2006) TS .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Vanished.1x10.HR.HDTV.AC3.2.0.XviD.SD-6.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Vanished.1x10.HR.HDTV.AC3.2.0.XviD.SD-6.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_001_100--2006-BLZMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_001_100--2006-BLZMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_101_200--2006-BLZMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_101_200--2006-BLZMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_201_300--2006-BLZMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_201_300--2006-BLZMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_301_400--2006-BLZMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_301_400--2006-BLZMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_401_500--2006-BLZMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_401_500--2006-BLZMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_501_600--2006-BLZMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_501_600--2006-BLZMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_601_700--2006-BLZMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_601_700--2006-BLZMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_701_800--2006-BLZMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_701_800--2006-BLZMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_801_900--2006-BLZMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_801_900--2006-BLZMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_901_1000--2006-BLZMP3.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VA_-_German_Charts_Top_1000_Der_Letzten_30_Jahre_HAPPY_NEW_YEAR_901_1000--2006-BLZMP3.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Veronica Mars S03E12 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Veronica Mars S03E12 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Veronica Mars S03E13 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Veronica Mars S03E13 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Veronica Mars S03E15 HDTV XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Veronica Mars S03E15 HDTV XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Veronica Mars S03E15 Papas Cabin HDTV PROPER XViD .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Veronica Mars S03E15 Papas Cabin HDTV PROPER XViD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Veronica_Mars.3x13.Postgame_Mortem.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Veronica_Mars.3x13.Postgame_Mortem.iNTERNAL.HDTV_XviD-FoV.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Vetenskapens.Varld.2007.E06.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-PRIPPS.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Vetenskapens.Varld.2007.E06.SWEDiSH.PDTV.XviD-PRIPPS.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VICTORIA.REVOLUTIONS-DEViANCE.zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\VICTORIA.REVOLUTIONS-DEViANCE.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Viewtiful.Joe.Vol.7.NTSC.DVDR-LhBoX.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Viewtiful.Joe.Vol.7.NTSC.DVDR-LhBoX.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Violence Jack (1986) DVDR PAL .zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Violence Jack (1986) DVDR PAL .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Vivisector Beast Within (c) Brigades DVD .zip/Setup.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Vivisector Beast Within (c) Brigades DVD .zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Vixens.Of.Wrestling.2002.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Vixens.Of.Wrestling.2002.DVDRip.XviD-FiCO.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Voice.of.a.Murderer.2007.CAM.XviD-PyRRHA.zip/Video.exe	Infected: Virus.Win32.Fontra.c	skipped
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\Voice.of.a.Murderer.2007.CAM.XviD-PyRRHA.zip	ZIP: infected - 1	skipped


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 9:14:12 AM, on 3/23/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\GWHotKey.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Desktop\spyware-malware removal\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.gateway.com/g/sidepanel.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT4026E
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT4026E
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.gateway.com/g/sidepanel.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT4026E
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] %WINDIR%\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] "C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [readericon] "C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe" /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe" -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Power2GoExpress] NA (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Power2GoExpress] NA (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: XP Codec Pack 2.0.4
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {7DFDB8FD-B498-4958-B930-38021B94351D} (imlUCID Class) - http://imlive.com/chatsource/ImlCID.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

--
End of file - 9929 bytes


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

AC3Filter (remove only)
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 7.0.9
Adobe Shockwave Player
AOL Coach Version 2.0(Build:20041026.5 en)
AOL Connectivity Services
AOL Spyware Protection
AOL Uninstaller (Choose which Products to Remove)
AOL You've Got Pictures Screensaver
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Display Driver
ATI Parental Control & Encoder
Azureus
BigFix
Browser Address Error Redirector
Codec Pack - All In 1 6.0.3.0
Digital Media Reader
DVD Solution
FinePixViewer Ver.4.2
FUJIFILM USB Driver
Gateway Drivers and Applications Recovery
Gateway Multi-function Keyboard
Google Desktop
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
gtw_logo
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HijackThis 2.0.0
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB903157)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 10 (KB910393)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB888795)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB891593)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB895961)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB896256)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899337)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB899510)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB902841)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB910728)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB912024)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914906)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB926239)
HP Customer Participation Program 7.0
HP Document Viewer 7.0
HP Imaging Device Functions 7.0
HP Photosmart Premier Software 6.5
HP Photosmart, Officejet and Deskjet 7.0.A
HP Software Update
HP Solution Center 7.0
ImageMixer VCD2 for FinePix
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9
Kaspersky Online Scanner
LimeWire 4.12.6
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB887998)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Digital Image Starter Edition 2006
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Money 2006
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Works
MicroStaff WINASPI
MSN
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
Napster
Napster Burn Engine
OCR Software by I.R.I.S 7.0
Plaxo Toolbar for Outlook and Outlook Express
Power2Go 4.0
PowerDVD
Pure Networks Port Magic
QuickTime
RAW FILE CONVERTER LE
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Rhapsody
Rhapsody Player Engine
RTLSetup for Realtek RTL8139/810x Family NIC 3.00 (OEM A)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB917283)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 (KB922770)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB929969)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB911564)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 6.4 (KB925398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912812)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918118)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920213)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923689)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923694)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923980)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB926436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927779)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB927802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928255)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB928843)
Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Sonic Encoders
Spy Sweeper
Trend Micro Antivirus
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB913800)
Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB926251)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB912945)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Update for Windows XP (KB929338)
Update for Windows XP (KB931836)
Update Rollup 2 for Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005
uTorrent
Viewpoint Media Player
Windows Backup Utility
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005 KB925766
WinRAR archiver
XP Codec Pack
Xvid 1.1.2 final uninstall
Yahoo! Messenger


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It looks like just about every downloaded video is infected with fontra c

you need to delete EVERYTHING in the C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\My Documents\My Videos\_\ folder

that is a P2P shared folder so you might have to do it from within whichever P2P program you used to to download them

then

Download pocket killbox from http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe & put it on the desktop where you can find it easily

Run hijackthis, put a tick in the box beside these entries listed below and *ONLY these entries*, double check to make sure, then make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)

now Start killbox, paste the first file listed below into the full pathname and file to delete box

The file name will appear in the window, select delete on reboot , press the red X button, say yes to the prompt and *  NO *to reboot now

[Note: Killbox makes backups of all deleted files & folders in a folder called C:\!killbox ] If Killbox tells you any files are missing don't worry but make a note and let us know in your next reply

*C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\install.exe*

Then on killbox top bar press tools/delete temp files, in the pop up box towards the middle is a drop down box containing a list of all user accounts on this drop down user account box, select your account, select *ALL* options it will allow you to, then then press delete selected temp files , then repeat for every user account listed in that drop down box

then reboot & tell us how it is


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is a copy of the new HiJack Log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 10:24:28 PM, on 3/25/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\GWHotKey.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Desktop\spyware-malware removal\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.gateway.com/g/sidepanel.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT4026E
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT4026E
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.gateway.com/g/sidepanel.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=DTP&M=GT4026E
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: CBrowserHelperObject Object - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - c:\windows\system32\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] %WINDIR%\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] "C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [readericon] "C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\readericon45G.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe" /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Plaxo\2.12.1.1\PlaxoHelper.exe" -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Power2GoExpress] NA (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Power2GoExpress] NA (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: XP Codec Pack 2.0.4
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BigFix.lnk = C:\Program Files\BigFix\bigfix.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {7DFDB8FD-B498-4958-B930-38021B94351D} (imlUCID Class) - http://imlive.com/chatsource/ImlCID.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

--
End of file - 9918 bytes


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

There most of those movies i had not even downloaded and I'm not even sure where they came from. I am assuming they all were related to the viruses I had, correct? Also what is the safest way to download movies and videos or is there no safe way? Please advise.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There is NO safe way to download (steal) movies & videos

I hope we have cleaned it all up now

Turn off system restore by following instructions here 
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?page=8
That will purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has been put in there. Then reboot & then re-enable sytem restore & create a new restore point.

go here* http://forums.techguy.org/t208517/s.html *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks. 
and scan here* http://secunia.com/software_inspector/ * for out of date & vulnerable common applications on your computer

Then pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated & get the bunch of new updates that are alleged to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place

*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.
*Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

*Updating Java:* 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6*. 
Scroll down to where it says "_The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications_". 
Click the "*Download*" button to the right. 
Check the box that says: "*Accept*_ License Agreement_". 
The page will refresh. 
Click on the link to download _Windows Offline Installation_ with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop. 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser. 
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on *Add/Remove* programs and remove all older versions of Java. 
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name. 
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button. 
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed. 
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.


----------



## unusedcomptrdgre (Nov 22, 2006)

So just completed all the above directions and I can tell a difference in my computers performance but after my computer goes on standby and I come back to it the keyboard does not work. I have not had that problem before what is it? And also how often should I run HiJack?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You only need to run HJT when you suspect a problem and post a log here for help & advice 

What sort of keyboard have you got 

is it USB connected or a PS2 plug

I suspect USB & normally the best way to solve that is to remove it from device manager, reboot & let windows rediscover it & reinstall the correct drivers


----------



## jwinathome (Mar 9, 2007)

Holy moly...dude, you need to lay off the bootlegs.


----------



## xuanmoon (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanhk you!


----------

